# RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 (NEW 2018)



## starscream

Tokyo, January 10, 2018 - Casio Computer Co., Ltd. announced today the release of the latest addition to its RANGEMAN series of watches, which support the wearer even in survival situations. The new GPR-B1000 features the world's first* solar-assisted GPS navigation and will be available in two models.


Based on a Casio survey as of January 10, 2018. 
 The RANGEMAN is part of the "Master of G" series of watches designed for use in the most extreme conditions. RANGEMAN watches incorporate Triple Sensor to measure compass bearing, atmospheric pressure/altitude, and temperature, based on the concept of "Survival Toughness."
In addition to Triple Sensor, the new GPR-B1000 is capable of GPS navigation-a first for a G-SHOCK watch. The watch collects location data from GPS satellites to display the current location on a route or bearing to a destination, in real-time. The watch also saves track and point data (including longitude/latitude, altitude, and temperature) in memory.
Using Bluetooth[SUP]®[/SUP], the watch pairs with a smartphone to connect with the G-SHOCK Connected app, allowing the user to create routes or manage log data in the app. Tracks and point data saved in memory are displayed on a 3D map or as a timeline. The watch also receives data from time servers to keep accurate time anywhere in the world.
The GPR-B1000 features dual wireless and solar charging systems. The GPS functions are usable for approximately 33 hours on a wireless charge of about five hours. Even if the battery level drops below a usable level for GPS while outdoors, solar charging can be used to resume GPS functions for a limited time. The time display is kept powered at all times using solar charging, regardless of the status of GPS functions.
The GPR-B1000 delivers toughness in construction and materials, with a dust- and mud-resistant structure and carbon fiber insert band. Designed for the ultimate in survival toughness, the GPR-B1000 is the latest evolution of G-SHOCK.


ModelBelt ColorGPR-B1000-1BlackGPR-B1000-1BKhaki 


















Main Features of GPR-B1000 GPS Navigation 

Navigate and LogThe watch collects location data from GPS satellites to display the current location on a route or bearing to a destination, in real-time. Turn on GPS navigation to automatically record tracks with either four-second or one-minute interval recording. (Save up to 20 tracks in memory.)


 BacktrackThe watch helps users navigate back to where they started, using track data to display the route back to the starting point and bearing. 


Point MemoryThe user can save point data (including date/time, longitude/latitude, altitude, atmospheric pressure, and temperature) by just pushing a button. Set point icons to indicate the type of point. (Save up to 60 points.)

Bluetooth Smartphone Pairing to Connect with G-SHOCK Connected App 

Receive data from time servers to keep accurate time anywhere in the world.When paired with a smartphone, the watch receives data from time servers to keep accurate time anywhere in the world. Easily configure world time cities, alarms, and timers from the G-SHOCK Connected app.


Start/End Point, Route SettingSet the start/end points to use GPS to navigate to a destination and create routes. 


Display Tracks on 2D or 3D MapsDisplay saved tracks on a 2D or 3D map in the G-SHOCK Connected app.


Timeline display of waypoint dataDisplay saved waypoint data in a timeline. View photos taken with the smartphone while using GPS navigation, in the timeline.


Solar and Wireless Charging The GPR-B1000 is equipped with dual wireless and solar charging systems to support activities in the outdoors. GPS navigation is usable for approximately 33 hours on a wireless charge of about five hours. If the battery becomes depleted, GPS functions can be resumed by charging the watch in bright light. (GPS functions are usable for one hour on a solar charge of approximately four hours in 50,000 lux conditions.) Regardless of the status of GPS functions, solar charging keeps the time display powered at all times.

Ceramic Case Back-A First for G-SHOCK The watch uses a ceramic case back to support wireless charging and high-sensitivity GPS reception. The case back uses a 2.0 mm thick ceramic material, making the watch shock-resistant and waterproof down to 200 meters.

Tough Construction to Withstand Harsh Conditions The watch is designed to withstand harsh conditions with dust- and dirt-proof, mud-resistant construction, low-temperature resistance down to -20°C (-4°F), a carbon fiber insert band, and sapphire crystal.

Specifications 
Construction
Shock-resistant; low-temperature resistance (-20℃ / -4℉); mud-resistant
 Water Resistance
200 meters
 GPS Signal Frequency
1575.42 MHz
 GPS Signal Reception
Time-calibration (auto*1, manual); acquisition of position information (manual)
 Communication Specifications
Communication Standard
Bluetooth[SUP]®[/SUP] low energy
Signal Range
Up to 2 meters (may differ depending on surrounding conditions)
 GPS Navigation
Activity logs (up to 20 logs), track display (wide area map/magnified map switching), start-to-destination direct distance, bearing to destination, destination setting from Point Memory recordings, backtrack, activity time measurement, log use status
 Point Memory
Up to 60 sets of point data (time, date, longitude/latitude, altitude, atmospheric pressure, temperature), point icons
 Digital Compass
Measures and displays direction as one of 16 points; measuring range: 0° to 359°; measuring unit: 1°; 60 seconds continuous measurement; bidirectional calibration and magnetic declination correction; bearing memory (records and display one set of degree and direction); graphical display of north, south, east and west; auto horizontal compensation
 Barometer
Measuring range: 260 hPa to 1,100 hPa (7.65 inHg to 32.45 inHg); measuring unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg); atmospheric pressure tendency graph (past 48 hours graph display); atmospheric pressure tendency alarm (arrow indicates significant pressure changes)
 Altimeter
Measuring range: -700 m to 10,000 m (-2,300 ft. to 32,800 ft.); measuring unit: 1 m (5 ft.); relative altitude readings (-3,000 m to 3,000 m); altitude tendency graph
 Thermometer
Measuring range: -10℃ to 60℃ (14℉ to 140℉); measuring unit: 0.1℃ (0.2℉)
 World Time
39 cities (39 time zones*2, daylight saving on/off) and Coordinated Universal Time; auto summer time (DST) switching
 Stopwatch
1 second; measuring capacity: 999:59'59; measuring modes: elapsed time, split time
 Countdown Timer
Measuring unit: 1 second (maximum 24 hours)
 Alarm
4 daily alarms (with snooze alarm)
 Other Functions
Mobile Link functions (world time: over 300 cities, auto time adjustment, One-Touch Time Adjustment, easy watch setting, phone finder, route setting and log data management in GPS navigation, tide graph, moon data); day and date display; full auto-calendar; auto LED backlight with afterglow: 1.5/3.0 seconds; battery level indicator; 12/24-hour format; airplane mode; button operation tone on/off; sunrise/sunset time display
 Power Source
Solar powered system (solar-charging system), charging system compatible with wireless chargers (requires device with Type-A USB terminal)
 Continuous Operation
With GPS use 

NORMAL (Intermittent reception): approx. 33 hours
HIGH RATE (Continuous reception): approx. 20 hoursApprox. two months more for non-GPS functions
 Without GPS use
About 29 months with the power-saving function*3 ON after full charge
 Size of Case
60.3 × 57.7 × 20.2 mm
 Total Weight
Approx. 142g
 


*1GPS signals are received automatically when the watch recognizes they are available in the area.

PLEASE LOOK AT LINK BELOW FOR FULL PRESS RELEASE! THERE IS SOME PICS ETC I DID NOT POST HERE!

*FULL TECH SPECS AND PRESS RELEASE:* Casio to Release New G-SHOCK RANGEMAN with the World?s First Solar-Assisted GPS Navigation


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks. The link answered some of my questions about its viability as a daily watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickMCS

I'm still not sure if I really like or if I really dislike this model...


----------



## starscream

MaverickMCS said:


> I'm still not sure if I really like or if I really dislike this model...


it's a little too feature heavy for me, i'm never going to need any of this stuff. while i think it looks good. it's a pass for me. don't have the 1st Rangeman either..


----------



## ryan93civic

Was there an official price?


----------



## Time4Playnow

And MORE info leaks out.... ;-)

Interesting that it does not have M-band 6. Guess they figured GPS and Bluetooth are enough. 20 hrs of continuous GPS use on a single battery charge seems to be pretty good. 33 hrs if intermittent.

Does have tide, moon, and sunrise/sunset!

I like the looks of the khaki one the most!


----------



## starscream

ryan93civic said:


> Was there an official price?


The GPRB1000-1 and GPRB1000-1B will each retail for* $800 USD*, and will be available for purchase beginning in April 2018 at G-SHOCK retailers, including select Macy's, jewelers, G-Shock Watches by Casio - Mens Watches - Digital Watches | Casio - G-Shock, and the G-SHOCK Soho Store.

US PRESS RELEASE: https://www.casio.com/news/detail/c...he-worlds-first-solar-assisted-gps-navigation


----------



## Time4Playnow

ryan93civic said:


> Was there an official price?


$800 was already listed as the retail price.


----------



## grinch_actual

Well, this is what all those stupid Qwenyth Paltrow movies were talking about. This is what love feels like. I'm completely smitten.


And if anyone disagrees, they can #@$% off and buy a square.


----------



## Time4Playnow

p.s. I want to see a photo of the case back.... For the ceramic, and also to see if there's a logo of any kind. ;-)


----------



## fcasoli

No multiband 6?
Sync by smartphone connection only?


----------



## Steelerswit

grinch_actual said:


> Well, this is what all those stupid Qwenyth Paltrow movies were talking about. This is what love feels like. I'm completely smitten.
> 
> And if anyone disagrees, they can #@$% off and buy a square.


Getting this too?










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Time4Playnow

Lemme be the first to say, it looks pretty BADASS!! ;-) (and awesome! - Just for you, Stephenwatch) :-d:-d:-d


----------



## sky_sun

missing this 2 importance options in my opinion to be 100% the best watch 
MULTI BAND ( i dont know why they delet this option )
DIVE SEA 
I hope they add this 2 or multi band


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

What a great post and great news at sunrise in Hong Kong. Thanks so much Starscream. Epic post. A new ( Ranger ) chapter has begun.


----------



## CC

sky_sun said:


> missing this 2 importance options in my opinion to be 100% the best watch
> MULTI BAND ( i dont know why they delet this option )
> DIVE SEA
> I hope they add this 2 or multi band


Buy a GWN-Q or a Froggy if you want a dive watch.
(Seeing as you made the same comment on another newly revealed watch).


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> p.s. I want to see a photo of the case back.... For the ceramic, and also to see if there's a logo of any kind. ;-)











I have enough devices that need charging without add my watch.


----------



## kubr1ck

Ohh baby, I'm all over that drab green.


----------



## sky_sun

no i not need the dive mode but it is just want have complete watch 
but gshock removing multi band that no acceptable


----------



## ssmith6

looks cool, but I agree with whats been said- too many features I'd probably never use.


----------



## CC

ssmith6 said:


> looks cool, but I agree with whats been said- too many features I'd probably never use.


But will it count my steps and tell me how many calories I've burned? :-D


----------



## sky_sun

multi band 6 is traditional withe casio i dont understand why they removing it even they say there is gps ...isnt this option already using in some gshocks


----------



## ccm123

Love the dial...


----------



## Eric.S

With its huge size, who cares about calories. I already plan to gain weight and increase my wrist size by a whole inch just so I can pull it off.


CollectorCol said:


> But will it count my steps and tell me how many calories I've burned? :-D


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Things I look for in a G-Shock smart watch:

1. Square
2. Heart Rate Monitor
3. Square
4. Multi-band6
5. Square
6. Not round and bulky.

Yeah, for outdoor workouts I just use my smartphone with a running app. There are good apps like Nike's and super detailed apps like Strava. All I need is something to measure my heart rate. NO other features. Oh, and a square case would be nice.


----------



## grinch_actual

This is G-SHOCK'S biggest tech leap forward and you guys are worried about MB6? It synchs with GPS, which means you can have the right time ANY WHERE IN THE WORLD. Don't want the new Rangeman? That's fine. You probably didn't like the old one. So go back to arguing about screwbacks. Or display size. Or button diameter. Or whatever inane thing that squares have.


----------



## Eric.S

GPS consums power much more than MB6, and for this new Range power supply is the big question. Doesn't hurt to have both GPS and MB6.


grinch_actual said:


> This is G-SHOCK'S biggest tech leap forward and you guys are worried about MB6? It synchs with GPS, which means you can have the right time ANY WHERE IN THE WORLD. Don't want the new Rangeman? That's fine. You probably didn't like the old one. So go back to arguing about screwbacks. Or display size. Or button diameter. Or whatever inane thing that squares have.


----------



## grinch_actual

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Things I look for in a G-Shock smart watch:
> 
> 1. Square
> 2. Heart Rate Monitor
> 3. Square
> 4. Multi-band6
> 5. Square
> 6. Not round and bulky.
> 
> Yeah, for outdoor workouts I just use my smartphone with a running app. There are good apps like Nike's and super detailed apps like Strava. All I need is something to measure my heart rate. NO other features. Oh, and a square case would be nice.


Try an Apple watch.


----------



## grinch_actual

Eric.S said:


> GPS consums power much more than MB6, and for this new Range power supply is the big question. Doesn't hurt to have both GPS and MB6.


You can manual update using GPS for setting time OR use Bluetooth. You DO NOT have to have GPS in all the time. Plus it's solar so it's always recharging.

God could come down from Heaven with milk and honey, but guys would still complain about lack of vanilla wafers.


----------



## Eric.S

Is ceramic case back prone to break? I mean when it's not on the wrist.


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> You can manual update using GPS for setting time OR use Bluetooth. You DO NOT have to have GPS in all the time. Plus it's solar so it's always recharging.
> 
> God could come down from Heaven with milk and honey, but guys would still complain about lack of vanilla wafers.


Ain't that the truth!! :-d



Eric.S said:


> GPS consums power much more than MB6, and for this new Range power supply is the big question. Doesn't hurt to have both GPS and MB6.


Well instead it has GPS and Bluetooth. Bluetooth probably does not use much power at all and the sync is virtually instantaneous. I also doubt that just a "time" sync via GPS uses a great deal of power. It only takes 10-12 seconds or so...


----------



## Time4Playnow

CollectorCol said:


> View attachment 12794151
> 
> 
> I have enough devices that need charging without add my watch.


Thanks but I said I wanted to see a photo of the case back, not some artist's rendering...


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks but I said I wanted to see a photo of the case back, not some artist's rendering...


That picture looks like a clip-on, inductive charger, not the ceramic case back.


----------



## watchw




----------



## atlety

[QUOTE = sky_sun; 44977997] no, no necesito el modo de buceo, pero solo quiero tener un reloj completo, 
pero gshock elimina la multibanda que no es aceptable [/ QUOTE]

missing the profundimeter, deep water to be a complete watch, (perharps also heart rate hand?
and add neon colors

look this watch, GARMIN Descent™ Mk1


----------



## CC

GaryK30 said:


> That picture looks like a clip-on, inductive charger, not the ceramic case back.


That looks like it would be pretty uncomfortable to wear.

If a watch needs additional power, other than what it can produce with the solar feature, it's nit for me.


----------



## mtb2104

Hmm.. might need to go thru wife to get the *khaki* asap 

So it has shorter L2L/slightly wider compared to GPW2000, with the weight of a Frog... but a whopping 20mm thickness!

GPS Rangeman: 60.3 × 57.7 × 20.2 mm / 142g
GPW2000: 66×57.1×18.2mm / 120g
D1000 Frog: 59.2 x 53.3 x 18.0 mm / 141g
Current Rangeman: 55.2×53.5×18.2mm / 93g


----------



## GaryK30

CollectorCol said:


> That looks like it would be pretty uncomfortable to wear.
> 
> If a watch needs additional power, other than what it can produce with the solar feature, it's nit for me.


I don't think there is any solar-powered watch that can provide enough power to run GPS tracking for a significant amount of time. The addition of wireless charging is necessary. Solar power alone should be able to run the watch for most other activities.


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> Hmm.. might need to go thru wife to get the *khaki* asap
> 
> So it has shorter L2L/slightly wider compared to GPW2000, with the weight of a Frog... but a whopping 20mm thickness!
> 
> GPS Rangeman: 60.3 × 57.7 × 20.2 mm / 142g
> GPW2000: 66×57.1×18.2mm / 120g
> D1000 Frog: 59.2 x 53.3 x 18.0 mm / 141g
> Current Rangeman: 55.2×53.5×18.2mm / 93g


The so-called "khaki" version looks like it has a green strap rather than a tan one.


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks but I said I wanted to see a photo of the case back, not some artist's rendering...


----------



## watchw

What do you guys think of the video?


----------



## mtb2104

GaryK30 said:


> The so-called "khaki" version looks like it has a green strap rather than a tan one.


True that! Maybe it has tanned undersides.


----------



## GTR83

This is not exactly a khaki color but rather olive drab/green. A khaki color should be closer to brown with some green undertone. If it is available in coyote brown like this backpack I got, I'm not sure I can keep my promise to myself of not buying any more watches. Also I wonder why they didn't name it the Rangemaster - a bit too cheesy maybe?









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 44mag

Whats the point with the smartphone connectivity when you can use your smartphone as a GPS without having to buy a $800 watch with a tiny monochrome screen? 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

That's nice!

I wish that they make these Watches smaller, to suit my tiny wrist.


----------



## GTR83

44mag said:


> Whats the point with the smartphone connectivity when you can use your smartphone as a GPS without having to buy a $800 watch with a tiny monochrome screen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


For bragging rights of course. Same reason why I bought the Frogman even though I never swim deeper than 2 meters.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

44mag said:


> Whats the point with the smartphone connectivity when you can use your smartphone as a GPS without having to buy a $800 watch with a tiny monochrome screen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


True...

I tagged my position with the GPW-2000 then used my phone to see how accurate it was.
Phone was pretty accurate without needing the watch LOL!

Pretty cool but useless if you need a phone anyway to utilise it.


----------



## grinch_actual

CollectorCol said:


> True...
> 
> I tagged my position with the GPW-2000 then used my phone to see how accurate it was.
> Phone was pretty accurate without needing the watch LOL!
> 
> Pretty cool but useless if you need a phone anyway to utilise it.


The watch can be used independent from the phone. Phone is just used for app with additional features.


----------



## 44mag

CollectorCol said:


> True...
> 
> I tagged my position with the GPW-2000 then used my phone to see how accurate it was.
> Phone was pretty accurate without needing the watch LOL!
> 
> Pretty cool but useless if you need a phone anyway to utilise it.


It's funny because I'll end up buying one.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

I'm posting it again because it got buried (;


----------



## Worker

I saw it back there watchw....appreciate you posting it!


----------



## watchw

Thanks mate 
I just found it weird nobody responded to it because i got excited about the watch much more than after reading about it.
Things i like: whole new technology with the GPS!
Although i won't use it for navigation,it's cool to have.
Like the aggressive design and all the many features. 
What i don't like...
Ceramic caseback, feels abit fragile to me.
Would prefer positive display.
Wanted EL and not LED, looked a bit weak on the video...
hoping that the case is steel and not resin.
QUOTE=Worker;44979497]I saw it back there watchw....appreciate you posting it![/QUOTE]


----------



## kubr1ck

Ohhh... just take my money!


----------



## watchw

Lol
No doubt, it's very cool


----------



## Time4Playnow

The video was great watchw, thanks for posting! :-!

That watch is a monster! According to the specs it is larger in every dimension than the D1000 Frog!! (which btw, is damn big already) ;-) I think the size alone will keep a lot of ppl away from it. 

Happy to see that the 'crown' is not actually a smart-crown, but instead something you can push and turn in order to go thru the menus.

Did I see that right - a GPS antenna in the BEZEL??? Wonder if that's for better sensitivity? Hope it's well-protected by the resin.


----------



## Everdying

44mag said:


> Whats the point with the smartphone connectivity when you can use your smartphone as a GPS without having to buy a $800 watch with a tiny monochrome screen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


battery life.
unless u also intend to carry along an extra powerbank everywhere u go.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Ohhh... just take my money!
> 
> View attachment 12794695





Time4Playnow said:


> The video was great watchw, thanks for posting! :-!
> 
> That watch is a monster! According to the specs it is larger in every dimension than the D1000 Frog!! (which btw, is damn big already) ;-) I think the size alone will keep a lot of ppl away from it.
> 
> Happy to see that the 'crown' is not actually a smart-crown, but instead something you can push and turn in order to go thru the menus.
> 
> Did I see that right - a GPS antenna in the BEZEL??? Wonder if that's for better sensitivity? Hope it's well-protected by the resin.


I can feel the anticipation & excitement gents. We should do a poll. Who will be in


----------



## copperjohn

If I find one in Macy's I buy it. :/


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well I'd be lying if I said I won't be in for it - but probably not right away. I'm gonna try to hold back on this one until after I do my residential move this Summer, as an extra incentive to make the move happen asap. ;-)

BTW, I also like that they've kept the "Rangecat" logo on the back.  But they've even added a little satellite icon. And what looks like a path, leading toward a destination 'flag' in the mountains... Cool way of showing its GPS capabilities.


----------



## lvt

fcasoli said:


> No multiband 6?
> Sync by smartphone connection only?


What do you think GPS is there for?


----------



## JarenCarter

Sucks about that battery life.


----------



## Dr. Wong

watchw said:


>


Very high-tech watch! Good work Casio.

But that video seriously needs a disclaimer. "Be a survivor" as it says at the end. It depends, without the proper survival skills and other equipment, even with the GPS watch it could be a life or death situation in a remote desert. Let's hope nobody's going to be so stupid, thinking he can walk into the wilderness and survive with just the Rangeman.


----------



## GaryK30

watchw said:


> I'm posting it again because it got buried (;


Very impressive video. This looks like a real technological tour de force from Casio.


----------



## domoon

GTR83 said:


> Also I wonder why they didn't name it the Rangemaster - a bit too cheesy maybe?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


if we go with the past naming for the master of G's, the rangemaster needs to be an analog/ana-digi watch. most all digital series are -man, while the analog/ana-digi gets -master. hence mudman and mudmaster.


----------



## Miklos86

Even wider than the Mudmaster... I understand that it needs the space for solar and wireless charging, but damn, the thing is huge.


----------



## grinch_actual

Miklos86 said:


> Even wider than the Mudmaster... I understand that it needs the space for solar and wireless charging, but damn, the thing is huge.


On the plus side, your mother in law will hate it. So there is a bright side to the size!


----------



## olandese83

Badass look for sure, but I am not in.
I like my G to do the basic job, this one has too many features I may use twice per year, so makes no sense to out 800$ in this, a couple of nice squares will do the trick for me.
I can recognize is top nothc watch, just unuseful for my daily life


----------



## olandese83

just saw the posted video...nice, but again, I will never be in such a situation (unluckily), I am no Bear Grylls LOL, I am an office guy, or a deskdiver, biggest adventure I have is to go to the park with my two little daughters or enter in tough meeting with some CEOs/VPs


----------



## GTR83

Dr. Wong said:


> Very high-tech watch! Good work Casio.
> 
> But that video seriously needs a disclaimer. "Be a survivor" as it says at the end. It depends, without the proper survival skills and other equipment, even with the GPS watch it could be a life or death situation in a remote desert. Let's hope nobody's going to be so stupid, thinking he can walk into the wilderness and survive with just the Rangeman.


A single multitool can probably be more useful than a Rangeman in actual survival situations, not that I would know what I'm talking about. Still would like to check the watch out when it's in stores.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

watchw said:


> I'm posting it again because it got buried (;


Great find watchw. Thank you.


----------



## cal..45

Everdying said:


> battery life.
> unless u also intend to carry along an extra powerbank everywhere u go.


Strange logic!

I rather wear a full map capable GPS watch (Fenix 5x) and carry a smartphone sized powerbank, that gives me nearly endless power, than a watch that requires a smartphone for map navigation which will run out of juice very quickly without a powerbank o|o|o|

cheers


----------



## grinch_actual

cal..45 said:


> Strange logic!
> 
> I rather wear a full map capable GPS watch (Fenix 5x) and carry a smartphone sized powerbank, that gives me nearly endless power, than a watch that requires a smartphone for map navigation which will run out of juice very quickly without a powerbank o|o|o|
> 
> cheers


The great thing about the solar charge is that you don't have to carry around a powerbank. Is a a perfect solution? No, but it is a good redundant system, so in case of an emergency situation(one in which someone did not have the foresight to bring a powerbank) you can still have GPS capability. Chances of ever using this stuff in a dire situation is about 0%. So given all that, to me the Rangeman looks cooler and I have no need for a smartwatch.

Otherwise you might as well carry around a Garmin Fortrex with a bunch of AAA batteries all the time. At least that thing is a hell of a lot cheaper then the Fenix or the Rangeman.


----------



## Miklos86

grinch_actual said:


> On the plus side, your mother in law will hate it. So there is a bright side to the size!


Ha, true enough  Pre-ordering as soon as possible!


----------



## Eric.S

With this size, might as well strap your iphone onto a powerbank or solar panel, and strap that whole brick onto your wrist.


Miklos86 said:


> Even wider than the Mudmaster... I understand that it needs the space for solar and wireless charging, but damn, the thing is huge.


----------



## SgtPepper

Dr. Wong said:


> Very high-tech watch! Good work Casio.
> 
> But that video seriously needs a disclaimer. "Be a survivor" as it says at the end. It depends, without the proper survival skills and other equipment, even with the GPS watch it could be a life or death situation in a remote desert. Let's hope nobody's going to be so stupid, thinking he can walk into the wilderness and survive with just the Rangeman.


 Who is traveling in the desert with a jeep and is able to operate such a clock, which will have a real GPS device there.

Also, one would first try to get help with the smartphone help or see if you have received.

And leave the car with open bonnet in the desert, you do not do that either.

Is just advertising. ;-)


----------



## Eric.S

Yeah JEEP should sue Casio for depicting their cars as more breakable than a watch....


SgtPepper said:


> Who is traveling in the desert with a jeep and is able to operate such a clock, which will have a real GPS device there.
> 
> Also, one would first try to get help with the smartphone help or see if you have received.
> 
> And leave the car with open bonnet in the desert, you do not do that either.
> 
> Is just advertising. ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Does anyone know if the GPS Naviagation will work in places like Turkey, Turkmenistan, Iran, etc.


----------



## jcombs1

I’m probably in. I’m currently G Shockless and this looks crazy enough to try. Gonna wait for the price to drop, hopefully the eventual street price will be similar to the current Master line, ~$500 or so. 

It is huge, though and that could be a problem. TWSS...


----------



## Miklos86

Eric.S said:


> Yeah JEEP should sue Casio for depicting their cars as more breakable than a watch....


I've never owned a Jeep, but most cars tend to have more malfunctions than your usual G during the same timeframe...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Does anyone know if the GPS Naviagation will work in places like Turkey, Turkmenistan, Iran, etc.


Why wouldn't it?? :-s

AFAIK the GPS satellites provide world-wide coverage.


----------



## Bruin

I'd like to see those digits in a square

mock-up by Bruin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

jcombs1 said:


> I'm probably in. I'm currently G Shockless and this looks crazy enough to try. Gonna wait for the price to drop, hopefully the eventual street price will be similar to the current Master line, ~$500 or so.
> 
> It is huge, though and that could be a problem. TWSS...


Yeah, it seems cool but I'm on the same page let everyone else try it out and wait for the price to drop and see if there's any major issues.


----------



## Scout

I’m in, anxious to snag this one!


----------



## kevio

Today is my first day at CES and only had a few minutes to check out the new Rangeman. I'll go back again tomorrow to see if they have one that I can try on but my first impression is that this thing is impressive! I doubt that I'll buy one though as there are just too many functions that I don't need as well as it probably being too big for me. I'll find out tomorrow. In the meantime, here are some quick pictures and some comparing it to my first gen Rangeman. Sorry, they were pretty bad as I was rushing to see it before heading to my meeting.


----------



## kubr1ck

kevio said:


> Today is my first day at CES and only had a few minutes to check out the new Rangeman. I'll go back again tomorrow to see if they have one that I can try on but my first impression is that this thing is impressive! I doubt that I'll buy one though as there are just too many functions that I don't need as well as it probably being too big for me. I'll find out tomorrow. In the meantime, here are some quick pictures and some comparing it to my first gen Rangeman. Sorry, they were pretty bad as I was rushing to see it before heading to my meeting.


Nice! Thanks for sharing. I gotta say, I really hate those easily-scratchable metal keepers they keep putting on these higher end G-Shocks. Wish they'd go with a matte PVD finish or something more rugged.


----------



## Eric.S

Casio, please ditch the steel keeper and do a quality resin one instead!


----------



## Eric.S

You beat me to it 


kubr1ck said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing. I gotta say, I really hate those easily-scratchable metal keepers they keep putting on these higher end G-Shocks. Wish they'd go with a matte PVD finish or something more rugged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Can't wait to see what Skmei will do with this one. Come on, you know they're are going to make one at least *look *like it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kevio said:


> Today is my first day at CES and only had a few minutes to check out the new Rangeman. I'll go back again tomorrow to see if they have one that I can try on but my first impression is that this thing is impressive! I doubt that I'll buy one though as there are just too many functions that I don't need as well as it probably being too big for me. I'll find out tomorrow. In the meantime, here are some quick pictures and some comparing it to my first gen Rangeman. Sorry, they were pretty bad as I was rushing to see it before heading to my meeting.


Thanks for posting!! Nice. You can see how thick it is, I think it's going to look huge on most people's wrists. ;-) Isn't likely to stop me from getting one though! :-d

Looking forward to any other pics you're able to post! Hopefully a wrist shot or two. 

Oh, and if by chance you can get a pic or two of the olive one, that would be great! :-d:-d


----------



## mikeymoto

starscream said:


> Size of Case60.3 × 57.7 × 20.2 mm


:rodekaart:roll|

That size...


----------



## Eric.S

mikeymoto said:


> :rodekaart:roll|
> 
> That size...


Still ever so slightly smaller than protrek WSD except for the thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> Today is my first day at CES and only had a few minutes to check out the new Rangeman. I'll go back again tomorrow to see if they have one that I can try on but my first impression is that this thing is impressive! I doubt that I'll buy one though as there are just too many functions that I don't need as well as it probably being too big for me. I'll find out tomorrow. In the meantime, here are some quick pictures and some comparing it to my first gen Rangeman. Sorry, they were pretty bad as I was rushing to see it before heading to my meeting.


Awesome  ❤ Thanks for sharing


----------



## watchw

Wow that thing is a beast!
It may be just a bit too huge for me.but i still like it overall.


----------



## brandon\

Eric.S said:


> Is ceramic case back prone to break? I mean when it's not on the wrist.


Shattered case-backs are the new broken lugs.


----------



## brandon\

lvt said:


> What do you think GPS is there for?


A global system used for finding your position&#8230;?


----------



## lvt

brandon\ said:


> A global system used for finding your position&#8230;?


That's one of its functions.


----------



## watchw

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Eric.S

watchw said:


> Can anyone explain this?


Extra padding to achieve 20mm thickness.


----------



## Snape315

44mag said:


> Whats the point with the smartphone connectivity when you can use your smartphone as a GPS without having to buy a $800 watch with a tiny monochrome screen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


No smartphone currently has the ability to be solar powered. Nor is there one that can maintain GPS functionality for 33 hours. Not to mention the water, dust, and shock proof aspects.


----------



## WES51

I LOVE the design. Original Casio typical awesome industrial design. So far the khaki being my favorite.

The screen may be a bit small though. I understand the real estate need for the solar panel, I just hope that the font in the various functions is going to remain legible for my eyes.


----------



## kevio

The ceramic case back looks pretty awesome. Ceramic is used as the bezel insert material on many Swiss dive watches. I wouldn't worry about the ceramic case back cracking or getting damaged if it is used as a bezel insert.

I'll see if there are any olive versions on display. Unfortunately I only noticed the black on today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> The ceramic case back looks pretty awesome. Ceramic is used as the bezel insert material on many Swiss dive watches. I wouldn't worry about the ceramic case back cracking or getting damaged if it is used as a bezel insert.
> 
> I'll see if there are any olive versions on display. Unfortunately I only noticed the black on today.


Good job kevio. Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pretty sure there will be a Japanese and an International version of the GPR-B1000 like in the past ( D-Frogman, Mudmaster, Q-Gulfmaster old Rangeman etc ) .. Let's see. Extremely excited. Will be my first purchase in 2018 unless something big will be released in between.


----------



## mtb2104

looks like the "lugs" drop down more than usual G.. so it could wear better than GPW2000 (esp if the L2L is ever so slightly less on the new Rangeman), which, despite the size, wears pretty nicely.

I am excited to see how its weight feels on the wrist!


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> I LOVE the design. Original Casio typical awesome industrial design. So far the khaki being my favorite.
> 
> The screen may be a bit small though. I understand the real estate need for the solar panel, I just hope that the font in the various functions is going to remain legible for my eyes.


The screen on the B1k is actually bigger than the original but it probably seems smaller because the overall size of the watch is much larger than the original.

Agree with you though, I really like the industrial design of this as well. Here are a few more pictures. You can really see how much bulkier the B1k is, making the first gen almost seem sleek in comparison. The other pictures show the overall font size in functions screen. Not too bad from a readability standpoint.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> looks like the "lugs" drop down more than usual G.. so it could wear better than GPW2000 (esp if the L2L is ever so slightly less on the new Rangeman), which, despite the size, wears pretty nicely.
> 
> I am excited to see how its weight feels on the wrist!


I know you will be 100%' in ..


----------



## ocddave

I really hope those bolts on the front of the watch are used for something other than decoration, it makes cleaning that area a pain in the butt, if they serve no purpose they should have been left out of the design.


----------



## grinch_actual

Thanks for the pics and info, kevio!


----------



## domoon

kevio said:


> The screen on the B1k is actually bigger than the original but it probably seems smaller because the overall size of the watch is much larger than the original.
> 
> Agree with you though, I really like the industrial design of this as well. Here are a few more pictures. You can really see how much bulkier the B1k is, making the first gen almost seem sleek in comparison. The other pictures show the overall font size in functions screen. Not too bad from a readability standpoint.


looks way too tall tho. and i think the OG rangeman is already pretty tall for a wrist watch....


----------



## watchw

Still got no real explanation lol


----------



## GregNYC

I’m in. Have a black one reserved already at the Boutique. Too bad no Multiband. But I use my phone to set the time of my Gravitymaster, so I can do so with this one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

watchw said:


> Still got no real explanation lol


Bumper - Shock absorber.


----------



## watchw

Thanks(=
It's just that it's the first time i see such a thing in a G Shock...


CollectorCol said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got no real explanation lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper - Shock absorber.
Click to expand...


----------



## sky_sun

WHY THEY not putting multi band << i can not understand that 
i know thsi multi band and using it but naver understand it how it work 
this antenna is from casio ?? and why they only have 6 
if you have any good explanation tell me


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> WHY THEY not putting multi band << i can not understand that
> i know thsi multi band and using it but naver understand it how it work
> this antenna is from casio ?? and why they only have 6
> if you have any good explanation tell me


Radio-controlled watches and clocks receive signals from government operated time signal stations in the UK, Germany, China, Japan (2) and the US. Casio does not own or operate the time signal transmitters.


----------



## CC

watchw said:


> Thanks(=
> It's just that it's the first time i see such a thing in a G Shock...


As far as I'm aware all G-Shocks use them, sometimes combined with gel.
It's what make them so impact resistant.


----------



## Scout

I dig the huge negative time display, looks crisp and super legible with my aging eyes. Can’t wait for this one.
I sold my standard Rangeman because the numbers were just to small for me, but dug the watch immensely.


----------



## Eric.S

If that's small, you'd be better off with a phone



WES51 said:


> The screen may be a bit small though. I understand the real estate need for the solar panel, I just hope that the font in the various functions is going to remain legible for my eyes.


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> Radio-controlled watches and clocks receive signals from government operated time signal stations in the UK, Germany, China, Japan (2) and the US. Casio does not own or operate the time signal transmitters.


While I agree with you, it does not answer the question, because Casio does not own any GPS satellites either.

I tend to prefer (and miss on this watch) Multiband as well, because I believe Multiband to be a tiny hint more accurate than GPS and of course because it contains the DST information.


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> While I agree with you, it does not answer the question, because Casio does not own any GPS satellites either.
> 
> I tend to prefer (and miss on this watch) Multiband as well, because I believe Multiband to be a tiny hint more accurate than GPS and of course because it contains the DST information.


I thought I was just answering his question about why Casio only provides six time signal stations, which they don't. I also like Multiband.


----------



## Eric.S

Nobody needs that tiny hint of accuracy, not even OCDers.


WES51 said:


> While I agree with you, it does not answer the question, because Casio does not own any GPS satellites either.
> 
> I tend to prefer (and miss on this watch) Multiband as well, because I believe Multiband to be a tiny hint more accurate than GPS and of course because it contains the DST information.


----------



## WES51

Eric.S said:


> Nobody needs that tiny hint of accuracy, not even OCDers.


Well, you may not and may not imagine why anyone would want that, but obviously I do. So that makes one already. But as a matter of fact I know others with this quest as well, so I'm not even alone.

People who are into watches tend to be a specific breed. They like what they like, so it is best not to try to apply or argue about any rationale with them. Leave the smartness to the smart phone folks.


----------



## Eric.S

Fair point. I used to wear an automatic and was ok with 1min/mth inaccuracy. Now I cannot stand having no atomic. So you may be right. I may request that too a few more years down the road, who knows 



WES51 said:


> Well, you may not and may not imagine why anyone would want that, but obviously I do. So that makes one already. But as a matter of fact I know others with this quest as well, so I'm not even alone.
> 
> People who are into watches tend to be a specific breed. They like what they like, so it is best not to try to apply or argue about any rationale with them. Leave the smartness to the smart phone folks.


----------



## grinch_actual

WES51 said:


> Well, you may not and may not imagine why anyone would want that, but obviously I do. So that makes one already. But as a matter of fact I know others with this quest as well, so I'm not even alone.
> 
> People who are into watches tend to be a specific breed. They like what they like, so it is best not to try to apply or argue about any rationale with them. Leave the smartness to the smart phone folks.


If I was to guess, I think G-Shock wants to move away from MB6 for their more high end watches, just because that seems to be where the technology is going. And to be fair GPS and Bluetooth are more reliable, whereas some people receive inter mitten signal or none at all from the MB6. I see where you guys are coming from but on the bright side at least GShock is looking to innovate and try new technologies.

Plus I don't think anymore features/hardware can fit within that watch. Look at thing. It is a beast!


----------



## Pedronev85

I'm really digging this!! Does anyone happen to know if the April release date would be a worldwide release or just the US market?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

thax for explained but >>is this only country who have this antenna ?? other country's in the world they have not ?? like south america africa australia and mde



GaryK30 said:


> Radio-controlled watches and clocks receive signals from government operated time signal stations in the UK, Germany, China, Japan (2) and the US. Casio does not own or operate the time signal transmitters.





WES51 said:


> While I agree with you, it does not answer the question, because Casio does not own any GPS satellites either.
> 
> I tend to prefer (and miss on this watch) Multiband as well, because I believe Multiband to be a tiny hint more accurate than GPS and of course because it contains the DST information.


----------



## sky_sun

im sure 100% as always the first release in japan market then after 2 weeks oe one week in usa then worldwide after a month after usa 
and that if the watch product only in japan if Thailand factory manufacturing it that go fast release in the world
and i hope this watch produced only in japan

*imagine this watch made in usa oh yayaya my heart *


----------



## Eric.S

To be exact, five countries have six stations. Each station has a coverage radius that also extend to neighboring countries and regions. Generally southern hemisphere has very limited signal. I think Australia in generally do not sync but there's also incidents in this forum that some part of the continent occasionally does receive from Japan station.


sky_sun said:


> thax for explained but >>is this only country who have this antenna ?? other country's in the world they have not ?? like south america africa australia and mde


----------



## sky_sun

to mow got nez info from you thank-you for that but there is always but lol 
why this country's do this antenna ?? for radio fm ??
and if there is other antenna have other frequency not working withe Casio ?? and if they can build other antenna 
i was open thread before but some one he change discussion and out from what we talking then he report the thread then the admin removing it >>> if you have info to let my brain opened lol


GaryK30 said:


> Radio-controlled watches and clocks receive signals from government operated time signal stations in the UK, Germany, China, Japan (2) and the US. Casio does not own or operate the time signal transmitters.





WES51 said:


> While I agree with you, it does not answer the question, because Casio does not own any GPS satellites either.
> 
> I tend to prefer (and miss on this watch) Multiband as well, because I believe Multiband to be a tiny hint more accurate than GPS and of course because it contains the DST information.





Eric.S said:


> To be exact, five countries have six stations. Each station has a coverage radius that also extend to neighboring countries and regions. Generally southern hemisphere has very limited signal. I think Australia in generally do not sync but there's also incidents in this forum that some part of the continent occasionally does receive from Japan station.


----------



## GaryK30

sky_sun said:


> to mow got nez info from you thank-you for that but there is always but lol
> why this country's do this antenna ?? for radio fm ??
> and if there is other antenna have other frequency not working withe Casio ?? and if they can build other antenna
> i was open thread before but some one he change discussion and out from what we talking then he report the thread then the admin removing it >>> if you have info to let my brain opened lol


Time signal stations use longwave frequencies in the 40 kHz to 77.5 kHz range. This is far below the AM broadcast (mediumwave) band, which starts just above 500 kHz. FM radio is much higher in frequency, roughly 100 MHz.

The longwave antennas are large and expensive to construct and maintain, as are the transmitters, which may explain why only five countries have chosen to do so.


----------



## kevio

Some more pictures of this beast on my small 6.5" wrist. It wears slightly bigger than my Mudmaster but like the Mudmaster, it wears well and hugs my wrist perfectly. The olive version look great.


----------



## Eric.S

Ok same wrist size here. I think the new Range is comically too big....


kevio said:


> Some more pictures of this beast on my small 6.5" wrist. It wears slightly bigger than my Mudmaster but like the Mudmaster, it wears well and hugs my wrist perfectly. The olive version look great.


----------



## sky_sun

oh my god it is so big >size your bra ?? mayn only 16.5 CM >>I GUESS I MUST FORGET TO HAVE IT 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## John_Frederick

These side views seem to suggest that the bezel screws are functional and not just for show.


----------



## Eric.S

Looking at the case back photo, is that a vibration alarm?


----------



## WES51

@kevio, thanks for all the extra pictures. It looks mighty good on your wrist.



Being used to wearing a Mudmaster, I think I would have no problem with wearing an another size up.


----------



## grinch_actual

Eric.S said:


> Looking at the case back photo, is that a vibration alarm?


Security tag, so someone does not run off with it at the show.


----------



## ryan93civic

I would rather have this combo if I was going camping/hiking.


----------



## Eric.S

....... saw it with the text "ALARM" hence the wild guess...


grinch_actual said:


> Security tag, so someone does not run off with it at the show.


----------



## GregNYC

With my G's, I've gotten like that too.



Eric.S said:


> Fair point. I used to wear an automatic and was ok with 1min/mth inaccuracy. Now I cannot stand having no atomic. So you may be right. I may request that too a few more years down the road, who knows


----------



## sky_sun

IF THEY CAN DO all body green 
or the body color same strap color that be nice


----------



## GregNYC

I've like to see the screen under direct sunlight. Does it get washed out like my iPhone screen?


----------



## CC

Ermmm no...









Maybe they tried to cram too much into that.


----------



## SgtPepper

Technically great watch, but too big for everyday life.


----------



## kubr1ck

kevio said:


> Some more pictures of this beast on my small 6.5" wrist. It wears slightly bigger than my Mudmaster but like the Mudmaster, it wears well and hugs my wrist perfectly. The olive version look great.


Thanks for the photos, brother. You hooked us up! :-!


----------



## grinch_actual

Oh come on guys, do a few pushups and have a protein shake. It will look fine. If you can pull off a GWG or GPW, this is not much bigger! Haha.


----------



## sky_sun

THERE IS SAMES THEY do what they do but bra and legs always slim


----------



## Eric.S

Pushups don't increase wrist size.


grinch_actual said:


> Oh come on guys, do a few pushups and have a protein shake. It will look fine. If you can pull off a GWG or GPW, this is not much bigger! Haha.


----------



## grinch_actual

Eric.S said:


> Pushups don't increase wrist size.


But excerice makes you feel good. Feel good, you have confidence. With confidence, you can wear that watch!


----------



## Eric.S

With that size, wearing that watch is exercise itself.


grinch_actual said:


> But excerice makes you feel good. Feel good, you have confidence. With confidence, you can wear that watch!


----------



## Wetrudgeon

Love the looks of the thing and nice capabilities, but it is mammoth. Not sure it will work for us. Looking forward to seeing one/trying it on.

We trudge on.


----------



## grinch_actual

Anyone own the current Rangeman that is not excited by the new one?


----------



## Eric.S

Me... the old range is the maximum I can pull off. That's why I don't have a muddie.


grinch_actual said:


> Anyone own the current Rangeman that is not excited by the new one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Looks like a wrist grenade, lol. I guess I won't be wearing this to the office.


----------



## SgtPepper

ryan93civic said:


> I would rather have this combo if I was going camping/hiking.
> View attachment 12799225
> View attachment 12799227


For me that would be the ProTrek PRW-3500 and a solar charger to charge the Eneloop AA batteries. ;-)

















PS: Sorry for the OT. ;-)


----------



## SgtPepper

kubr1ck said:


> Looks like a wrist grenade, lol. I guess I won't be wearing this to the office.


They will not let you in there. :-d


----------



## M-Shock

Yep, I want it. If I get it however... that depends on if I can sell off some of my collection!


----------



## kevio

I echo many of the sentiments around here, this thing is big. I can barely pull off the Mudmaster and this feels like a no-go for me. It's the same reason why I've stayed away from G-Steel and MTG. I know that they're too big so I haven't tried.

So, have I mentioned how great the olive version looks with the yellow accents? If I ever did get one of these, it'd be the olive version.

Anyhow, some more pictures of this on my wrist, the step counter watches and also a GzEye.


----------



## watchw

feels relevant (;


----------



## kubr1ck

kevio said:


> I echo many of the sentiments around here, this thing is big. I can barely pull off the Mudmaster and this feels like a no-go for me. It's the same reason why I've stayed away from G-Steel and MTG. I know that they're too big so I haven't tried.
> 
> So, have I mentioned how great the olive version looks with the yellow accents? If I ever did get one of these, it'd be the olive version.
> 
> Anyhow, some more pictures of this on my wrist, the step counter watches and also a GzEye.


Dude, the MT-G would look fine on your wrist. This thing is just monstrous for any wrist size.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Olive version it is ❤


----------



## kevio

kubr1ck said:


> Dude, the MT-G would look fine on your wrist. This thing is just monstrous for any wrist size.


I dunno about that, they seem humongous. Like the B1000.


----------



## sky_sun

IF THEY MAKE IT ALL GREEN THE BODS AND STRAP YES 


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Olive version it is ❤


----------



## sky_sun

kevio 
THANKS FOR SHOW THE PHOTO AND what about the wireless charging
and the watch if have place where plug c usb cable


----------



## Scout

It’s unapologetically ridiculous, huge and over the top and I can hardly wait to snag one!


----------



## SgtPepper

Scout said:


> It's unapologetically ridiculous, huge and over the top and I can hardly wait to snag one!












An alien who can possibly carry. ;-) :-d


----------



## domoon

it might look way too big when you're wearing it on your naked wrist while wearing t-shirt and jeans. but over the jacket sleeve beside your hiking glove, i think it'll look right at home. kinda like this pic here 


SgtPepper said:


> For me that would be the ProTrek PRW-3500 and a solar charger to charge the Eneloop AA batteries. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12799317
> 
> 
> PS: Sorry for the OT. ;-)


----------



## SgtPepper

*@domoon:

*Yes that can be. Even if that is not a hikking glove. ;-)


----------



## mtb2104

I think it looks more comfy than the existing Rangeman.. from these photos it seems the corners of the base resin+caseback are more rounded, it should not dig into the wrist like some other Gs.. Another example is personally I find the GWP2000 to be more comfy than GWG1000, even though it is heavier.

This is a personal preference though. 



kevio said:


>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Scout said:


> It's unapologetically ridiculous, huge and over the top and I can hardly wait to snag one!


That's the spirit


----------



## mtb2104

This reminds me of the time when D1000 Frog was launched... bigger/longer than the old 1000 Frog... *you either love it or hate it 
*
Same trends can be observed from other brands... 
126600.. bigger/with cyclops... however, there is still a waiting list (and it actually wears better for some)
116500.. lost tradition/ugly.... however, it is still one of the most wanted watch out there
SPB053.. too big/ugly hands... however, it is getting pretty hot I think

Of course, not all latest are the best, and glad to have choices.


----------



## Scout

Garmins Fenix is pretty big, would be interesting to see them side by side.


----------



## Dr. Wong

kevio said:


>


Holy mother of god! ;-)

I know it's partly due to the camera angle, but still... No way man, not for me!


----------



## Eric.S

I bet new Range dwarfs Fenix 5X


Scout said:


> Garmins Fenix is pretty big, would be interesting to see them side by side.


----------



## Scout

Ya, I’m sure the RM would dwarf the Fenix in size and machoiusm, be a good giggle.

I might have to grow a beard and buy a big truck!


----------



## Eric.S

Try put Fenix next to a hockey puck and that would give u a good idea.


Scout said:


> Ya, I'm sure the RM would dwarf the Fenix in size and machoiusm, be a good giggle.
> 
> I might have to grow a beard and buy a big truck!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A couple of big guys below shot ( except the lovely and smaller 6900 ) Will be placing the olive GPR-B10001B right in the middle for a group shot upon arrival


----------



## CC

I suppose it's something you get used to.
The MTG felt huge when I first got it, got a MM and now it feels pretty small.


----------



## kevio

mtb2104 said:


> I think it looks more comfy than the existing Rangeman.. from these photos it seems the corners of the base resin+caseback are more rounded, it should not dig into the wrist like some other Gs.. Another example is personally I find the GWP2000 to be more comfy than GWG1000, even though it is heavier.
> 
> This is a personal preference though.


I find the first gen Rangeman to be very comfortable as it fits the width of my wrist quite well. As I mentioned, the fit is similar to the Mudmaster for me so it doesn't feel too bad but for my wrist size, it's just too big. Many others here will be able to pull it off but I'd have a hard time. The GWG1000 and GPW1000 both are borderline too large for me but I've gotten used to them. I could probably get used to the size of this watch but for now, I still can't justify buying one. Maybe if I had $800 burning a hole in my pockets and couldn't figure out what to do with it. Or if I won the lottery.


----------



## kevio

GregNYC said:


> I've like to see the screen under direct sunlight. Does it get washed out like my iPhone screen?


This is a reflective LCD so it works well in ambient light and won't get washed out under sunlight. iPhones use a transmissive display and depend on the backlight to make the display visible.


----------



## WES51

kevio said:


> I could probably get used to the size of this watch but for now, I still can't justify buying one. Maybe if I had $800 burning a hole in my pockets and couldn't figure out what to do with it. Or if I won the lottery.


I see you rationalizing, so you are already missing it. You know you won't be able to resist too long.


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> I see you rationalizing, so you are already missing it. You know you won't be able to resist too long.


Lol...well, I've resisted the Frogman up to now so I think I'll be able to hold out a bit longer. Besides, I'm saving my pennies and keeping my fingers crossed for a titanium anniversary square.


----------



## grinch_actual

Scout said:


> Ya, I'm sure the RM would dwarf the Fenix in size and machoiusm, be a good giggle.
> 
> I might have to grow a beard and buy a big truck!


That's the spirit. I already have the beard. No truck because I am saving for this damn Rangeman!


----------



## domoon

SgtPepper said:


> *@domoon:
> 
> *Yes that can be. Even if that is not a hikking glove. ;-)


i'm aware of it. hence, kinda


----------



## ian.maw

Apologies if you have already seen these videos but I thought they might be of interest :-


----------



## sky_sun

idk what happen to me but i go hated gwg1000 & GWNQ1000 GPW 2000
that is all happen after i see the new rangman 
is that normal or i need some doctor's


----------



## Pedronev85

Are you likely to be able to receive smart notifications on this?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

iF You mean notification like other smart phones NO 
not smart watch who must connected to the phone 
this is 100% without phone 
you should see the best smart watch in 2017 it is name PROTREK WSD-F20 price 500 usd



Pedronev85 said:


> Are you likely to be able to receive smart notifications on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

I think from what's shown, the new Rangeman does have a corresponding smartphone app and can connect to phone. It's not "100% without phone."


sky_sun said:


> iF You mean notification like other smart phones NO
> not smart watch who must connected to the phone
> this is 100% without phone
> you should see the best smart watch in 2017 it is name PROTREK WSD-F20 price 500 usd


----------



## sky_sun

it is not android wear 
there is only gps that need a phone to see time or correct it 
for this why they should put on it multiband6


----------



## Luke_Who

At a glance it looks WAY too big for me and I have fairly thick 7.5(ish) inch wrists and wear a rangeman literally every day, have done for 2 years or so aside from dressier occasions. Suppose I’ll have to try one on just to make sure it’s definitely too big.

But, are we all going to ignore the fact that this seems to be missing the BL button ? 

Is this Auto BL only ? Because that will probably be a serious deal breaker for a lot of people. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John_Frederick

Luke_Who said:


> But, are we all going to ignore the fact that this seems to be missing the BL button ?
> 
> Is this Auto BL only ? Because that will probably be a serious deal breaker for a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Does BL = Back Light? If so, the upper right button is labeled "Light" on the crystal.


----------



## sky_sun

MISSING MULTI BAND 6


----------



## Everdying

sky_sun said:


> MISSING MULTI BAND 6


its got GPS, and if ur indoors u can sync with the phone.
there is no need for multi band.


----------



## cal..45

Luke_Who said:


> But, are we all going to ignore the fact that this seems to be missing the BL button ?
> 
> Is this Auto BL only ? Because that will probably be a serious deal breaker for a lot of people.


There is backlight on that watch of course, however the fact that it only can light up for the usual 3 seconds is a deal breaker for me, along with lots of other things that the GPS watch leaders simply are miles ahead of.

cheers


----------



## sky_sun

YES THE good thing is 5S OR 10S 


cal..45 said:


> There is backlight on that watch of course, however the fact that it only can light up for the usual 3 seconds is a deal breaker for me, along with lots of other things that the GPS watch leaders simply are miles ahead of.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Scout

Is it April yet?:-!


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks! That should do well, though I don't understand reflective LCD vs transmissive.....



kevio said:


> This is a reflective LCD so it works well in ambient light and won't get washed out under sunlight. iPhones use a transmissive display and depend on the backlight to make the display visible.


----------



## Pedronev85

sky_sun said:


> iF You mean notification like other smart phones NO
> not smart watch who must connected to the phone
> this is 100% without phone
> you should see the best smart watch in 2017 it is name PROTREK WSD-F20 price 500 usd


I just thought that having Bluetooth connectivity that it might display incoming messages/ phone calls?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

sky_sun said:


> YES THE good thing is 5S OR 10S


The good thing is if the user can decide whether the bl duration is on for several seconds in several steps from four seconds, up to one minute or even "always on" (essential for a night navigation bike tour for instance).

cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So much talk and excitement. Let's have a new twist and let's see who will be in and getting the new GPR-B1000 upon the release. Will be starting a list and pls just copy & add your name. I took the liberty and have added a few members ( in no particular order ) already. I simply know you guys. Looking forward as I'm sure this new Rangeman will be a huge success and extremely popular on F17 and WUS!

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
..


----------



## Pedronev85

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So much talk and excitement. Let's have a new twist and let's see who will be in and getting the new GPR-B1000 upon the release. Will be starting a list and pls just copy & add your name. I took the liberty and have added a few members ( in no particular order ) already. I simply know you guys. Looking forward as I'm sure this new Rangeman will be a huge success and extremely popular on F17 and WUS!
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> ..


I'll be getting this, just unsure what colour I'll be getting at the mo??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85


----------



## grinch_actual

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So much talk and excitement. Let's have a new twist and let's see who will be in and getting the new GPR-B1000 upon the release. Will be starting a list and pls just copy & add your name. I took the liberty and have added a few members ( in no particular order ) already. I simply know you guys. Looking forward as I'm sure this new Rangeman will be a huge success and extremely popular on F17 and WUS!
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> ..


Come on DSD. Like you have to ask. 
Although I might wait for Amazon to get it in stock.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual


----------



## kevio

Pedronev85 said:


> I'll be getting this, just unsure what colour I'll be getting at the mo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The olive looks so good, IMO. Here's another to wet your appetites.



I'm wearing my Mudmaster today and compared to the B1000, it really is smaller and more svelte looking. Most of you guys can pull it off though.


----------



## Worker

It really doesn’t look bad on your wrist kevio. 

Appreciate all the pics you have posted!! They are tremendous!!

Is it both wider and thicker than the MM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Worker said:


> It really doesn't look bad on your wrist kevio.
> 
> Appreciate all the pics you have posted!! They are tremendous!!
> 
> Is it both wider and thicker than the MM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly! I'm sure that any of you fellow G-Fanatics would do the same if you had the opportunity to see it in person prior to release.

Lug to lug, the RM is longer but the straps taper down right at the edges and this is what makes it seem okay on my wrist. Whereas the MM straps flare out a little as it's smaller. The RM seems thicker but only slightly.

The RM wears well on me but it still feels a bit large for my tastes. That's said, I thought the same when I first got the MM so who knows what I'll think in a year or two.


----------



## Mbaulfinger

I love the large digits. Makes it easier to read the time. Going to be a great shock for sure. Regarding its size, I think it probably is closer in size to the Gpw1000 vs the MM.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mbaulfinger said:


> I love the large digits. Makes it easier to read the time. Going to be a great shock for sure. Regarding its size, I think it probably is closer in size to the Gpw1000 vs the MM.


Per the specs the Ranger is larger than the GPW in width and thickness. The GPW only wins in lug-to-lug length. The Mudmaster is very close to the GPW too though.

My feeling might change when I see it in person, but honestly I think Casio went a little overboard with the size on this Ranger - esp. the case thickness. But who knows, maybe when on the wrist, it won't seem worse than a GPW or Mudmaster?


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Per the specs the Ranger is larger than the GPW in width and thickness. The GPW only wins in lug-to-lug length. The Mudmaster is very close to the GPW too though.
> 
> My feeling might change when I see it in person, but honestly I think Casio went a little overboard with the size on this Ranger - esp. the case thickness. But who knows, maybe when on the wrist, it won't seem worse than a GPW or Mudmaster?


I think the key to comfort on this beast will be the strap. Hopefully it is supple and not too stiff.


----------



## John_Frederick

New Guy thoughts again, but to my mind there's so many new design elements here that I bet Casio couldn't make it any thinner.

- Ceramic case back might add thickness? 
- I'd bet there's a larger than normal battery
- The new LCD screen may be thicker?
- The solar cell looks to be elevated above the screen, vs being integral to it.
- The antenna is also incorporated with the solar cell, perhaps adding thickness or being the reason the solar panel is raised above the screen.


----------



## casiofool

Hope the bezel is swappable and maybe some colour variations appear later on? I only buy big G's cos I am big and normal watches look too small on me. At 55 my eyes have seen better days so a larger time display is good frankly I doubt I will ever really use the navigation stuff. Apologies I have not trawled through all the threads but is it known what the case/lug material is?


----------



## domoon

John_Frederick said:


> New Guy thoughts again, but to my mind there's so many new design elements here that I bet Casio couldn't make it any thinner.
> 
> - Ceramic case back might add thickness?
> - I'd bet there's a larger than normal battery
> - The new LCD screen may be thicker?
> - The solar cell looks to be elevated above the screen, vs being integral to it.
> - The antenna is also incorporated with the solar cell, perhaps adding thickness or being the reason the solar panel is raised above the screen.


double battery definitely adds to the bulk. idk how small they can push it nowadays, but it'll be at least as thick as ctl1616/ctl920 and probably wider in diameter. then add more padding in between, so the added thickness is unavoidable kinda.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

As it stands Getting the GPR-B1000 upon official release 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual

.. so far


----------



## watchw

Same watch, no GPS and a thinner steel case and cheaper of course... 
That would be great


----------



## mtb2104

Since it can switch home/world time (I guess based on GPW2000 app), I really hope it has a screen to display 2 timezones.. that's what I have been wanting on the existing Rangeman.


----------



## John_Frederick

I've never owned a GPS watch before... can anyone tell me if it will automatically switch time zones when it crosses over one? And if so, can this feature be over-ridden? I'm a truck driver so I cross time zones all the time, but I have to base my hours of operation on my home time zone... Having my watch automatically switch over is actually a negative thing in my particular case.


----------



## Ragna

CollectorCol said:


> View attachment 12794151
> 
> 
> I have enough devices that need charging without add my watch.


Yup.


----------



## Everdying

John_Frederick said:


> I've never owned a GPS watch before... can anyone tell me if it will automatically switch time zones when it crosses over one? And if so, can this feature be over-ridden? I'm a truck driver so I cross time zones all the time, but I have to base my hours of operation on my home time zone... Having my watch automatically switch over is actually a negative thing in my particular case.


the GPS is user-selectable...meaning u can choose to keep it on or just leave it off until needed.
so yea, unless u leave it on...which is a big battery drain...then u dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Everdying said:


> the GPS is user-selectable...meaning u can choose to keep it on or just leave it off until needed.
> so yea, unless u leave it on...which is a big battery drain...then u dont have anything to worry about.


True, but...you better turn Bluetooth off on the watch also. If it's like current G-steel watches with Bluetooth, it will update the time automatically to include a new timezone, using Bluetooth. (from the phone, of course)


----------



## John_Frederick

Time4Playnow said:


> True, but...you better turn Bluetooth off on the watch also. If it's like current G-steel watches with Bluetooth, it will update the time automatically to include a new timezone, using Bluetooth.


Good to know... I already have to ignore the time on my phone, sigh.


----------



## Everdying

Time4Playnow said:


> True, but...you better turn Bluetooth off on the watch also. If it's like current G-steel watches with Bluetooth, it will update the time automatically to include a new timezone, using Bluetooth. (from the phone, of course)


actually thats only if the setting on the phone is set to automatically update with the network time...else it'll just continually get less and less accurate since theres no quartz crystal in the phone


----------



## sky_sun

isay at replay \
missing multi band 6 only this option do automatic update without phone 
some times the company's they do mistakes as casio do now


----------



## Pedronev85

kevio said:


> The olive looks so good, IMO. Here's another to wet your appetites.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my Mudmaster today and compared to the B1000, it really is smaller and more svelte looking. Most of you guys can pull it off though.


Thanks for the pic kevio, looks great on your wrist and not AS big as I'd imagined it... At the moment I am leaning more toward the olive but will have to wait to see it in person.... As said before, thanks for posting all the great shots! Can't wait to own one 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Pedronev85 said:


> Thanks for the pic kevio, looks great on your wrist and not AS big as I'd imagined it... At the moment I am leaning more toward the olive but will have to wait to see it in person.... As said before, thanks for posting all the great shots! Can't wait to own one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pictures somehow magnify the size of the watch as it's not as big in person as my photos make it seem.


----------



## GaryK30

kevio said:


> Pictures somehow magnify the size of the watch as it's not as big in person as my photos make it seem.


It's probably because it was taken with a wide angle lens. With a normal lens the watch will look smaller compared to the wrist.


----------



## CC

I think the depth of the watch case is the most worrying aspect of this watch as demonstrated in one of the earlier pictures...


----------



## Everdying

damn, that's almost as thick as the wrist its on.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CollectorCol said:


> I think the depth of the watch case is the most worrying aspect of this watch as demonstrated in one of the earlier pictures...


I agree that it will be the biggest impediment for a lot of folks. 20.2mm thick is more than 3/4 of an inch. (actually about 8/10 of an inch)

I wouldn't call it worrying though. The GPW-1000 is 18.8mm thick, and I can deal with that very easily. So I imagine that another 1.4mm won't be noticed too much. ;-) I mean, once you're in the 17-18mm range, if you're okay with that, then another little bit more ain't gonna matter a whole lot. :-d


----------



## WES51

Question is will anyone wear it with a suit?

I know I would if I had one.


----------



## Scout

I dig the big ole manly techy torx screws in the case, nice touch.

Makes the Lowe’s hardware slot head screws on the old RM appear kinda off now. Screws you’d use to repair your eyeglasses:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pedronev85 said:


> Thanks for the pic kevio, looks great on your wrist and not AS big as I'd imagined it... At the moment I am leaning more toward the olive but will have to wait to see it in person.... As said before, thanks for posting all the great shots! Can't wait to own one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You might get both in the end  Not so uncommon on F17 owning multiple Rangers ;-) Btw I'm sure there will be plenty more ( colours ) to come. Olive & Black that's just the start


----------



## kevio

This is only slightly thicker than the old Rangeman. Also I have wide and thin wrists so watches always seem thick to me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> This is only slightly thicker than the old Rangeman. Also I have wide and thin wrists so watches always seem thick to me.


After all your great photos kevio and having seen both colours in person - you will be taking the plunge and getting the GPR ??


----------



## kevio

Deepsea_dweller said:


> After all your great photos kevio and having seen both colours in person - you will be taking the plunge and getting the GPR ??


Thank you my friend. I'm a fan of this watch but will likely be admiring it from afar for the time being. I'm waiting for a titanium square to be announced this year as part of the anniversary editions so I need to make sure I have enough funds ready.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> Thank you my friend. I'm a fan of this watch but will likely be admiring it from afar for the time being. I'm waiting for a titanium square to be announced this year as part of the anniversary editions so I need to make sure I have enough funds ready.


Did you here some rumours about a 35th Titanium square?


----------



## GregNYC

Count me in for the GPR-B1000-1 black display. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GregNYC said:


> Count me in for the GPR-B1000-1 black display.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC

.. in no particular order ...


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks for adding me!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 
> .. in no particular order ...


----------



## kevio

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Did you here some rumours about a 35th Titanium square?


Just hoping and wishing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> Just hoping and wishing.


----------



## batooo

Since it’s been introduced I hate the watch. Generally said the idea of wireless charging (solar is not enough) type of display without physical seperations of the segments in the display, and the strap (looked too small to me in compare with watch). But some days passed and this damn forum and I right now I started to kinda like them. And this morning I decied this piece is MUST HAVE for me. Please count me in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done batooo. That's the spirit 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo


----------



## John_Frederick

I'm a 100% solid "Maybe", lol.

I'll wait for some reviews first and see how it looks. I was going to buy a Muddy when this was announced and it definitely seems awesome enough to wait for. And if it's not I'll happily get the Mudmaster.
(And no... I wish I could afford both but I just can't)


----------



## Pedronev85

Ok, so I've previously read this whole thread top to bottom and seem to remember seeing someone say they've pre ordered one of these for the release (may have been on another forum somewhere - who knows)

Basically wanting to know if there is infact anywhere that you can pre order one as Google searches haven't provided me with anything 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeri

Well Deepsea, you can definitely add me to the list! What an icredibly cool G-Shock - the Ultimate G-Shock?


----------



## GregNYC

I just sent a message to my local G-Shock boutique about the possibility of a pre-order...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Pedronev85 said:


> Ok, so I've previously read this whole thread top to bottom and seem to remember seeing someone say they've pre ordered one of these for the release (may have been on another forum somewhere - who knows)
> 
> Basically wanting to know if there is infact anywhere that you can pre order one as Google searches haven't provided me with anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Down payment required.

https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/g-shock-rangeman-gps-navi-gprb1000-1/


----------



## Time4Playnow

Pedronev85 said:


> Ok, so I've previously read this whole thread top to bottom and seem to remember seeing someone say they've pre ordered one of these for the release (may have been on another forum somewhere - who knows)
> 
> Basically wanting to know if there is infact anywhere that you can pre order one as Google searches haven't provided me with anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes I think someone pre-ordered or reserved one, and I think it was at the G-shock store in NYC.

Probably gonna pay retail price for that 'privilege' though... ;-)


----------



## jomar

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done batooo. That's the spirit
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 8) batooo


 I'm getting one for sure


----------



## Time4Playnow

I wonder if Casio will keep the popular one-touch stopwatch start found on the Rangeman v1? I sure hope so. I'd hate to see that not be included. (I do see that the new Ranger does keep the 1,000 hr stopwatch, which is also nice)

In general I'll be curious to see people's reactions once they get this new Rangeman. With respect to the GWF-D1000 Frogman, I've seen some comments on the forum like "..makes all other Gs feel like toys." I wonder if many people will feel the same about other Gs once they get this new Rangeman? How will it make people feel about the Rangeman v1?? Once I get the new Rangeman, I wonder if I'll care about keeping any of my other ABC Gs??? Or Protreks??? :think: Well, at the very least I'm sure I'll keep at least 1-2 Protreks, because it's nice to sometimes wear a smaller and thinner watch with ABC features, that is very very legible.

I don't remember which thread it was, I think maybe there was a thread long ago asking what people wanted to see in a next-gen Rangeman. I know that I said, there or elsewhere, that I'd love to see the Rangeman get GPS with a trackback capability. Well.....ta DAAA!!! Here it comes! ;-) Maybe this watch will be a g-shock killer for me?? :think: (except for the D1000 Frog, at least!) Guess we'll see.... ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done Joeri & jomar! 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar


----------



## watchw

Citizen BN7020-17E
Also 20mm thick, it's a beast.


----------



## kevio

Same thickness as the GPR. They're both beasts although the GPR is the more versatile watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> I wonder if Casio will keep the popular one-touch stopwatch start found on the Rangeman v1? I sure hope so. I'd hate to see that not be included. (I do see that the new Ranger does keep the 1,000 hr stopwatch, which is also nice)
> 
> In general I'll be curious to see people's reactions once they get this new Rangeman. With respect to the GWF-D1000 Frogman, I've seen some comments on the forum like "..makes all other Gs feel like toys." I wonder if many people will feel the same about other Gs once they get this new Rangeman? How will it make people feel about the Rangeman v1?? Once I get the new Rangeman, I wonder if I'll care about keeping any of my other ABC Gs??? Or Protreks??? :think: Well, at the very least I'm sure I'll keep at least 1-2 Protreks, because it's nice to sometimes wear a smaller and thinner watch with ABC features, that is very very legible.
> 
> I don't remember which thread it was, I think maybe there was a thread long ago asking what people wanted to see in a next-gen Rangeman. I know that I said, there or elsewhere, that I'd love to see the Rangeman get GPS with a trackback capability. Well.....ta DAAA!!! Here it comes! ;-) Maybe this watch will be a g-shock killer for me?? :think: (except for the D1000 Frog, at least!) Guess we'll see.... ;-)


Good post T4P I have already started offloading my old Ranges and making room for the new generation  However the Kobe & Burton will be remaining in my collection and maybe maybe the Haribo Gold Bears Rangeman as well coz it was ( up to now ) the last release


----------



## GregNYC

I'm selling some old Frogs and some HAQ Citizens to make room.... My collecting interests have moved in the direction of watches that synch in different ways...

About size, I've gotten over the "has to be big" thing. I had it bad. I have the Gravitymaster, and it's pretty big (120g, 66×57.1×18.2mm). But now, my daily non-G-Shock wearer is a 36mm Rolex.... I have bigger watches, but prefer the invisible comfort of the smaller classics....


----------



## GaryK30

ABTW overview of the new Rangeman.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/new-upgraded-refined-casio-g-shock-rangeman-gpr-b1000-watch/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> ABTW overview of the new Rangeman.
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/new-upgraded-refined-casio-g-shock-rangeman-gpr-b1000-watch/


Thanks for sharing Gary


----------



## CanonMan

Holy Giant Watch, Batman. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> I wonder if Casio will keep the popular one-touch stopwatch start found on the Rangeman v1? I sure hope so. I'd hate to see that not be included. (I do see that the new Ranger does keep the 1,000 hr stopwatch, which is also nice)
> 
> In general I'll be curious to see people's reactions once they get this new Rangeman. With respect to the GWF-D1000 Frogman, I've seen some comments on the forum like "..makes all other Gs feel like toys." I wonder if many people will feel the same about other Gs once they get this new Rangeman? How will it make people feel about the Rangeman v1?? Once I get the new Rangeman, I wonder if I'll care about keeping any of my other ABC Gs??? Or Protreks??? :think: Well, at the very least I'm sure I'll keep at least 1-2 Protreks, because it's nice to sometimes wear a smaller and thinner watch with ABC features, that is very very legible.
> 
> I don't remember which thread it was, I think maybe there was a thread long ago asking what people wanted to see in a next-gen Rangeman. I know that I said, there or elsewhere, that I'd love to see the Rangeman get GPS with a trackback capability. Well.....ta DAAA!!! Here it comes! ;-) Maybe this watch will be a g-shock killer for me?? :think: (except for the D1000 Frog, at least!) Guess we'll see.... ;-)


The new Rangeman will probably be my last G-SHOCK for a long time. Mudman, Mudmaster, Rangeman and RangemanGPR will cover my mud resist needs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

grinch_actual said:


> The new Rangeman will probably be my last G-SHOCK for a long time. Mudman, Mudmaster, Rangeman and RangemanGPR will cover my mud resist needs for the foreseeable future.


Sounds really plausible grinch_ and could be the ultimate G for some time Having said that I do think there will be a new Mudmaster in 2018 as well. So it was wise you added " probably "


----------



## CC

Not many seem to like that though...


----------



## Dislectia

Time4Playnow said:


> I wonder if Casio will keep the popular one-touch stopwatch start found on the Rangeman v1? I sure hope so. I'd hate to see that not be included.


Doesn't look like it by the labeling of the buttons, the GW-9400 had the "START/STOP" label.

I'll probably end up buying the GPR-B1000 but i would throw money at Casio immediately if it had direct access to stop watch and a vibrating alarm.


----------



## Joeri

Does anyone know if there's any solid info - yet - if it will be possible to enter destination GPS co-ordinates without a phone? I understand that you cannot plan a complete route without a phone, but destination co-ordinates would make sense.

I haven't see any screenshots in which this was done, but the promo-movie with the paper map could suggest that you could. So... does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joeri said:


> Does anyone know if there's any solid info - yet - if it will be possible to enter destination GPS co-ordinates without a phone? I understand that you cannot plan a complete route without a phone, but destination co-ordinates would make sense.
> 
> I haven't see any screenshots in which this was done, but the promo-movie with the paper map could suggest that you could. So... does anyone know for sure?


I was wondering about this myself the other day. Honestly I don't think anyone knows at this point. Unless it's shown in a video, you'll probably have to wait until the manual is released, or someone has the watch before you know for sure. It would make sense though that you could enter dest coordinates into the watch...



Dislectia said:


> Doesn't look like it by the labeling of the buttons, the GW-9400 had the "START/STOP" label.
> 
> I'll probably end up buying the GPR-B1000 but i would throw money at Casio immediately if it had direct access to stop watch and a vibrating alarm.


I don't think the button labeling is a reliable indicator of that. Other Gs have had a button labeled with "start/stop" yet it was not a one-touch stopwatch button. All that says is that the button in question is used for starting and stopping operations - not just the stopwatch, and having nothing to do with the "one-touch" function.


----------



## wrxzzz

I preordered the black version but am wondering if I should change my order to the green. Tough decision as they both look so damn good!


----------



## kevio

wrxzzz said:


> I preordered the black version but am wondering if I should change my order to the green. Tough decision as they both look so damn good!


Order both! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> Order both! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

List of forum members ( so far ) who're getting the new GPR

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar

Btw I will be getting both ( black & olive ) and I know I'm not the only one


----------



## Adrian Markus

Can it do a GPS TIME SYNCHRONIZATION ?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

CollectorCol said:


> Not many seem to like that though...
> 
> View attachment 12819587


No wonder, that thing looks like a AWG-M100 on steroids...

cheers


----------



## CanonMan

cal..45 said:


> No wonder, that thing looks like a AWG-M100 on steroids...
> 
> cheers


Yeah I like it, love the case looks and fit, but can't help but feel it's a rehash of an existing module.

Hmmm.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dislectia

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't think the button labeling is a reliable indicator of that. Other Gs have had a button labeled with "start/stop" yet it was not a one-touch stopwatch button. All that says is that the button in question is used for starting and stopping operations - not just the stopwatch, and having nothing to do with the "one-touch" function.


Good to know |>


----------



## Adrian Markus

Adrian Markus said:


> Can it do a GPS TIME SYNCHRONIZATION ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Can anyone please confirm ????


----------



## GaryK30

Adrian Markus said:


> Can anyone please confirm ????


Yes, it can do GPS time sync. See the specs at the link below.

RANGEMAN - G-SHOCK - CASIO


----------



## kitanis

If you do GPS Sync.. it should update your time. 

But I just recently bought the GW9400-1 Rangeman. I love the concept of this new model.. but the price and the size of it has made me decide to go with the original Rangeman to replace my Protrek PAW-1300.


----------



## madman03

WES51 said:


> I tend to prefer (and miss on this watch) Multiband as well, because I believe Multiband to be a tiny hint more accurate than GPS and of course because it contains the DST information.


Could you please elaborate on that?

These days I know my GPW-1000 can be about -0.25 s in the evening so I tend to do a manual GPS sync, which I believed was accurate... (multiband sync is only automatic at night)

And with the new Rangeman, seeing that bluetooth will be its preferred method of syncing, I am wondering how accurate that will be...


----------



## watchw

Which is more accurate GPS or bluetooth? 


madman03 said:


> Could you please elaborate on that?
> 
> These days I know my GPW-1000 can be about -0.25 s in the evening so I tend to do a manual GPS sync, which I believed was accurate... (multiband sync is only automatic at night)
> 
> And with the new Rangeman, seeing that bluetooth will be its preferred method of syncing, I am wondering how accurate that will be...


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> I wonder if Casio will keep the popular one-touch stopwatch start found on the Rangeman v1? I sure hope so. I'd hate to see that not be included. (I do see that the new Ranger does keep the 1,000 hr stopwatch, which is also nice)
> 
> In general I'll be curious to see people's reactions once they get this new Rangeman. With respect to the GWF-D1000 Frogman, I've seen some comments on the forum like "..makes all other Gs feel like toys." I wonder if many people will feel the same about other Gs once they get this new Rangeman? How will it make people feel about the Rangeman v1?? Once I get the new Rangeman, I wonder if I'll care about keeping any of my other ABC Gs??? Or Protreks??? :think: Well, at the very least I'm sure I'll keep at least 1-2 Protreks, because it's nice to sometimes wear a smaller and thinner watch with ABC features, that is very very legible.
> 
> I don't remember which thread it was, I think maybe there was a thread long ago asking what people wanted to see in a next-gen Rangeman. I know that I said, there or elsewhere, that I'd love to see the Rangeman get GPS with a trackback capability. Well.....ta DAAA!!! Here it comes! ;-) Maybe this watch will be a g-shock killer for me?? :think: (except for the D1000 Frog, at least!) Guess we'll see.... ;-)


I think you may recall this thread I started in August:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/feature-requests-new-rangeman-4504987.html

Browsing through the thread, I think the most prominent requests were the following. Sorry if I overlooked any particular suggestion. Again sorry if I mislabelled "hit" or "miss". After seeing the monstrous size and possible weigth of the watch, I have kind of lost interest in tracking further info, so my knowledge of the watch isn't the most current out there.

- Bigger digits/display: hit
- Vibe alarm: miss
- Better backlight: ?
- Get rid of screws: miss
- GPS trackbak: hit
- Moon phase/tide graph: hit
- Smaller size: miss
- Louder or customizable alarms: ?
- Sapphire glass: hit
- Carbon fibre band: hit
- Updated sensors: not sure, but it's probably a hit
- Repreating timers: ?
- Lose subdials: hit
- Symmetrical: hit
- SS case: miss
- Bluetooth: hit
- EL backligh: miss
- Flash alert: ?
- Year display: miss
- STN display: miss
- Lose the sharp edges: miss
- Under $200: "fake laugh hiding real pain"


----------



## CC

-0.25 seconds?! Here's me thinking I was OCD.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Im very interesting. Might wait a little to see if any new orher colors might be avail. But im in. I like "phone finder function", couse im losing my phone all the time.


----------



## John_Frederick

Miklos86 said:


> I think you may recall this thread I started in August:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/feature-requests-new-rangeman-4504987.html
> 
> Browsing through the thread, I think the most prominent requests were the following. Sorry if I overlooked any particular suggestion. Again sorry if I mislabelled "hit" or "miss". After seeing the monstrous size and possible weigth of the watch, I have kind of lost interest in tracking further info, so my knowledge of the watch isn't the most current out there.
> 
> - Bigger digits/display: hit
> - Vibe alarm: miss
> - Better backlight: ?
> - Get rid of screws: miss
> - GPS trackbak: hit
> - Moon phase/tide graph: hit
> - Smaller size: miss
> - Louder or customizable alarms: ?
> - Sapphire glass: hit
> - Carbon fibre band: hit
> - Updated sensors: not sure, but it's probably a hit
> - Repreating timers: ?
> - Lose subdials: hit
> - Symmetrical: hit
> - SS case: miss
> - Bluetooth: hit
> - EL backligh: miss
> - Flash alert: ?
> - Year display: miss
> - STN display: miss
> - Lose the sharp edges: miss
> - Under $200: "fake laugh hiding real pain"


I did not follow that thread but your post makes it seem that the majority wanted more technology, in a SS case, but inside a smaller package, lighter in weight, and even cheaper than the current Rangeman. 
Might as well have wished for a James Bond laser and a directional microwave beam to heat your lunch.


----------



## mtb2104

Reached out to one JP rep and apparently the new Rangeman doesn’t have a Japanese model? This is interesting.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Reached out to one JP rep and apparently the new Rangeman doesn't have a Japanese model? This is interesting.


Jut one edition 4 each model. Fair enough  Thanks for sharing mtb


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Im very interesting. Might wait a little to see if any new orher colors might be avail. But im in. I like "phone finder function", couse im losing my phone all the time.


Great to see you here F Jay I put u on the list anyway 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg


----------



## RossL

Now that I've seen the video and a few pics, I'm out. It looks like a monster in size...


----------



## Everdying

John_Frederick said:


> I did not follow that thread but your post makes it seem that the majority wanted more technology, in a SS case, but inside a smaller package, lighter in weight, and even cheaper than the current Rangeman.
> Might as well have wished for a James Bond laser and a directional microwave beam to heat your lunch.


is there any indication so far that is has a SS case?
so far the casio site only mentions the ceramic back and stainless steel bezel.
its also only 23 grams heavier than a mudmaster...at that weight im not sure if it has a SS case.


----------



## John_Frederick

Everdying said:


> is there any indication so far that is has a SS case?
> so far the casio site only mentions the ceramic back and stainless steel bezel.
> its also only 23 grams heavier than a mudmaster...at that weight im not sure if it has a SS case.


I have no idea but educated guesses seem to think not.


----------



## GFSEA86

The watch is pretty rad. However, there is no way I could wear this watch, or really use it for what it wants to do, so I’ll pass. 


Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## James142

Looks too huge for me, but we'll see.

For now I'm sticking with my PRW-35xx.


----------



## grinch_actual

One question that I have is less about the watch and more about the charger. I wonder if one could buy a replacement if required. And how much? Obviously its a wait and see sort of situation but it is something to think about.

Wonder if you can use a 3rd party wireless charger?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Anybody see this video?? Apparently we've been calling the watch by the wrong name. It's not Rangeman. It's "Ran-GE-man." :-d

They call it *"big, brash, and brutal - dominating your wrist"*! :-d:-d:-d It's worth watching the video just for a few laughs.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Anybody see this video?? Apparently we've been calling the watch by the wrong name. It's not Rangeman. It's "Ran-GE-man." :-d
> 
> They call it "big, brash, and brutal - dominating your wrist"! :-d:-d:-d It's worth watching the video just for a few laughs.


Thanks for posting T4P


----------



## John_Frederick

Well... Good to know the Raing-E-man will keep the brown stuff out!


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Anybody see this video?? Apparently we've been calling the watch by the wrong name. It's not Rangeman. It's "Ran-GE-man." :-d
> 
> They call it *"big, brash, and brutal - dominating your wrist"*! :-d:-d:-d It's worth watching the video just for a few laughs.


Funny. I guess my Gen 1 Rangeman is also a Ran-GEE-man.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks again for all the infos gents. Most likely the GPR-B1000 won't be so popular compared to the predecessor the GW-9400 on F17, but damn this new G is hot  Will be a success - and not only here


----------



## sky_sun

you can but by hard way for this they making it special charging wirelesses because the watch can not set on tt back as the others item's that flat the strap watch wont allowing it set



grinch_actual said:


> One question that I have is less about the watch and more about the charger. I wonder if one could buy a replacement if required. And how much? Obviously its a wait and see sort of situation but it is something to think about.
> 
> Wonder if you can use a 3rd party wireless charger?


----------



## GregNYC

madman03 said:


> And with the new Rangeman, seeing that bluetooth will be its preferred method of syncing, I am wondering how accurate that will be...


I sync my Gravitymaster GPW-1000 with Bluetooth, and the time agrees with the atomic time on time.is

In fact I use the Bluetooth synch way more than the auto atomic synch. Where I live in NYC, it's hard to get manual GPS or atomic synchs to work. Bluetooth is really easy and fast. It changes location and time zone automatically too. I just brought my Gravitymaster back from a trip to Las Vegas, and the Bluetooth synch was fast and accurate...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Depends also on the time server, which is used. On my GB-6900B with Android 6.0.1 I always had minus 3 seconds. Now with android 7.1.1 the time is right.


----------



## T3C

I am definitely in for this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

T3C said:


> I am definitely in for this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C


----------



## jskibo

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 1) mtb21042) kubr1ck 3) T4P4) DSD5) Pedronev856) grinch_actual7) GregNYC8) batooo9) Joeri10) jomar11) F Jay Iceberg12) T3C


Heck no I'm not going to buy that thing its way too...........well OK, here's my money, I'll be in


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Updated list Well done 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo


----------



## Odie

Aside from the Solar power and durability aspect, it will can’t compete with the likes of the Fenix 5 series. It looks like a monster watch that I doubt will be comfortable on a small wrist. 

I recently bought the Garmin Descent MK1 which is basically a Fenix 5x with a Dive Computer. It’s virtually the same price as the D1000 and this new Ranger and has MANY more features. I just feel Casio is behind the times right now trying to catch up.


----------



## grinch_actual

Odie said:


> Aside from the Solar power and durability aspect, it will can't compete with the likes of the Fenix 5 series. It looks like a monster watch that I doubt will be comfortable on a small wrist.
> 
> I recently bought the Garmin Descent MK1 which is basically a Fenix 5x with a Dive Computer. It's virtually the same price as the D1000 and this new Ranger and has MANY more features. I just feel Casio is behind the times right now trying to catch up.


Your "dive" watch has a 100m maximum operating depth. My GW-6900 is good for 200m. And it was $70 USD. Seems like Garmin needs to catch in some aspects. I care more about toughness and reliability over whether or not my watch has a step counter.

From reviews of the Fenix 5 on Amazon, seems like it has a number of software issue. Must be all those features.


----------



## mtb2104

Another JP source just informed me: :-!

_Casio informed us that_
_GPR-B1000 will be release on 09/MAR_


----------



## Time4Playnow

Odie said:


> Aside from the Solar power and durability aspect, it will can't compete with the likes of the Fenix 5 series. It looks like a monster watch that I doubt will be comfortable on a small wrist.
> 
> I recently bought the Garmin Descent MK1 which is basically a Fenix 5x with a Dive Computer. It's virtually the same price as the D1000 and this new Ranger and has MANY more features. I just feel Casio is behind the times right now trying to catch up.


I don't know why anyone would expect that it would compete with the Fenix 5 watch in terms of pure functions. The Fenix is a pure smartwatch. The new Rangeman is not. The Rangeman is a g-shock with Bluetooth for some added functionality. Seems to me you're comparing apples to oranges here.

That may be your opinion that Casio is "behind the times," but I think Casio made a decision some time ago NOT to simply turn g-shocks into smartwatches. Well obviously they did decide that, or g-shocks would have made that transition long ago.

G-shock users are normally not the type of people who want to have to plug in the watch every week or two for basic functionality. Yes the new Rangeman will require extra charging for GPS, but can go pretty much indefinitely (w/solar charging) without additional charging for all functions other than GPS. The Fenix can't do that.

Maybe what you're wondering is, why would anyone buy the new Rangeman when they could buy the Fenix 5, or the Garmin Descent MK1? Different watches for different target markets. Not everybody wants a pure smartwatch that requires being plugged in to charge all the time, plus software updates, etc. I think it's as simple as that.

Plus, maybe the Fenix and Garmin watches are tough, I don't know, but I'd bet money on the new Rangeman in the toughness department. Casio has plenty of expertise in that area, while other companies -- who knows..


----------



## John_Frederick

I have to agree that this new Rangeman is definitely not targeted towards the current smart watch audience, but rather to the same market G-shock has always targeted... But now with more features than ever before.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Another JP source just informed me: :-!
> 
> _Casio informed us that_
> _GPR-B1000 will be release on 09/MAR_


Wonderful news ❤⛄


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

John_Frederick said:


> I have to agree that this new Rangeman is definitely not targeted towards the current smart watch audience, but rather to the same market G-shock has always targeted... But now with more features than ever before.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect that it would compete with the Fenix 5 watch in terms of pure functions. The Fenix is a pure smartwatch. The new Rangeman is not. The Rangeman is a g-shock with Bluetooth for some added functionality. Seems to me you're comparing apples to oranges here.
> 
> That may be your opinion that Casio is "behind the times," but I think Casio made a decision some time ago NOT to simply turn g-shocks into smartwatches. Well obviously they did decide that, or g-shocks would have made that transition long ago.
> 
> G-shock users are normally not the type of people who want to have to plug in the watch every week or two for basic functionality. Yes the new Rangeman will require extra charging for GPS, but can go pretty much indefinitely (w/solar charging) without additional charging for all functions other than GPS. The Fenix can't do that.
> 
> Maybe what you're wondering is, why would anyone buy the new Rangeman when they could buy the Fenix 5, or the Garmin Descent MK1? Different watches for different target markets. Not everybody wants a pure smartwatch that requires being plugged in to charge all the time, plus software updates, etc. I think it's as simple as that.
> 
> Plus, maybe the Fenix and Garmin watches are tough, I don't know, but I'd bet money on the new Rangeman in the toughness department. Casio has plenty of expertise in that area, while other companies -- who knows..


Well-stated as usual, T4P. I went the smartwatch route for a while. Some of the more basic options (like the Pebble Steel) worked for me specifically because I wanted to be able to receive messages without having to look at my phone, since my workplace forbids the use of personal electronic devices that can transmit data out. But after a while I got tired of the joylessness of having another screen attached to my wrist with little imagination in design. Maybe that will change with time, but right now most smartwatches can't touch Casio's products in terms of innovative designs and materials. If I'm going to have a watch strapped to my wrist for 10 hours a day, I want it to bring a smile to my face when I look at it. This new Rangeman does that. It's a big beautiful Frankensteinian mishmash of resin, metal and ceramic with a gloriously low-tech LCD screen that just gives you the bare minimum of data that you need, rather than the info overload that we're used to with new technology. It may not be "perfect" and able to do everything, but perfection is boring anyway.

Gordon Gekko's brick phone in 1987 still looks cooler than any phone we have today, which all look exactly the same. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect that it would compete with the Fenix 5 watch in terms of pure functions. The Fenix is a pure smartwatch. The new Rangeman is not. The Rangeman is a g-shock with Bluetooth for some added functionality. Seems to me you're comparing apples to oranges here.
> 
> That may be your opinion that Casio is "behind the times," but I think Casio made a decision some time ago NOT to simply turn g-shocks into smartwatches. Well obviously they did decide that, or g-shocks would have made that transition long ago.
> 
> G-shock users are normally not the type of people who want to have to plug in the watch every week or two for basic functionality. Yes the new Rangeman will require extra charging for GPS, but can go pretty much indefinitely (w/solar charging) without additional charging for all functions other than GPS. The Fenix can't do that.
> 
> Maybe what you're wondering is, why would anyone buy the new Rangeman when they could buy the Fenix 5, or the Garmin Descent MK1? Different watches for different target markets. Not everybody wants a pure smartwatch that requires being plugged in to charge all the time, plus software updates, etc. I think it's as simple as that.
> 
> Plus, maybe the Fenix and Garmin watches are tough, I don't know, but I'd bet money on the new Rangeman in the toughness department. Casio has plenty of expertise in that area, while other companies -- who knows..





kubr1ck said:


> Well-stated as usual, T4P. I went the smartwatch route for a while. Some of the more basic options (like the Pebble Steel) worked for me specifically because I wanted to be able to receive messages without having to look at my phone, since my workplace forbids the use of personal electronic devices that can transmit data out. But after a while I got tired of the joylessness of having another screen attached to my wrist with little imagination in design. Maybe that will change with time, but right now most smartwatches can't touch Casio's products in terms of innovative designs and materials. If I'm going to have a watch strapped to my wrist for 10 hours a day, I want it to bring a smile to my face when I look at it. This new Rangeman does that. It's a big beautiful Frankensteinian mishmash of resin, metal and ceramic with a gloriously low-tech LCD screen that just gives you the bare minimum of data that you need, rather than the info overload that we're used to with new technology. It may not be "perfect" and able to do everything, but perfection is boring anyway.
> 
> Gordon Gekko's brick phone in 1987 still looks cooler than any phone we have today, which all look exactly the same. :-d


Fabulous posts gents


----------



## randb

I didn't see anywhere if you can change position format type or are we stuck with lat long only? Not real useful if you are looking at a topo map. Hoping for UTM and MGRS options.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Well-stated as usual, T4P. I went the smartwatch route for a while. Some of the more basic options (like the Pebble Steel) worked for me specifically because I wanted to be able to receive messages without having to look at my phone, since my workplace forbids the use of personal electronic devices that can transmit data out. But after a while I got tired of the joylessness of having another screen attached to my wrist with little imagination in design. Maybe that will change with time, but right now most smartwatches can't touch Casio's products in terms of innovative designs and materials. If I'm going to have a watch strapped to my wrist for 10 hours a day, I want it to bring a smile to my face when I look at it. This new Rangeman does that. It's a big beautiful Frankensteinian mishmash of resin, metal and ceramic with a gloriously low-tech LCD screen that just gives you the bare minimum of data that you need, rather than the info overload that we're used to with new technology. It may not be "perfect" and able to do everything, but perfection is boring anyway.
> 
> Gordon Gekko's brick phone in 1987 still looks cooler than any phone we have today, which all look exactly the same. :-d


So your workplace has a ban on certain electronic devices? :-d Mine did too. Banned ANY kind of personal electronic device. :-x;-) (not including digital watches, thankfully!)

I never went the smartwatch route for the reasons I mentioned in my post. But you know, you hit on an issue I hadn't really considered. Casio has it all over smartwatches in terms of innovative design and materials! :-! The few smartwatches I've actually looked at all have a somewhat generic looking case and band. Sure, you can change screens, but... Wow, the variety that Casio offers with overall design/style is probably the main reason I got hooked on them! From that beautiful orange GPW-1000-4A, to the sleek look and DLC'd caseback of the GW-5000, to the angular titanium look of the MR-G -- there's a style for just about everyone and every price range, too.

BTW, I think sooner or later, you'll be contacted by Casio or some web author wanting to re-use your phrase: "..a big beautiful Frankensteinian mishmash of resin, metal and ceramic with a gloriously low-tech LCD screen". Kinda poetic. Casio should in fact use that in their own promotional materials for the watch! :-d Along with the line I highlighted from that video the other day, something like "..big, brash, and BRUTAL, dominating your wrist!" :-d:-d:-d


----------



## John_Frederick

The BT feature is definitely going to eliminate some buyers for sure... Government, military, and contractor types who have to enter high security buildings that forbid any kind of BT device.


----------



## Braad

It looks pretty cool, with pretty good functionality. It’s too expensive for me, but I’d be realistically keen if my bank balance was realistically more capable!

Love the BT/GPS time setting. Multiband only works in reliably some parts of the globe, definitely not in Sydney Australia, so it opens up a truely global market.


----------



## Miklos86

I agree that it is directed at a different audience than the Fenix 5. It's unique feature - self-reliant solar charging of navigation - should be such a selling point for some that they are ready to disregard the USB-reliant smartwatch competition. When released, many will bash it for apparent lack of smartwatch features, but that only means that they're not the targeted audience. Those who appreciate it will enjoy in silence.

Personally I'm still undecided. The size is way, way out of the range I'm comfortable with - I even sold a Maharishi for being too big - but when I see it in person, this may change  I'm a sucker for self-sufficient tech.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Miklos86 said:


> I agree that it is directed at a different audience than the Fenix 5. It's unique feature - self-reliant solar charging of navigation - should be such a selling point for some that they are ready to disregard the USB-reliant smartwatch competition. When released, many will bash it for apparent lack of smartwatch features, but that only means that they're not the targeted audience. *Those who appreciate it will enjoy in silence*.
> 
> Personally I'm still undecided. The size is way, way out of the range I'm comfortable with - I even sold a Maharishi for being too big - but when I see it in person, this may change  I'm a sucker for self-sufficient tech.


Not on this forum.... heh heh :-d



John_Frederick said:


> The BT feature is definitely going to eliminate some buyers for sure... Government, military, and contractor types who have to enter high security buildings that forbid any kind of BT device.


Hmmmm.....:think: you're right! :-x Good thing I'm retired. ;-):-d


----------



## GregNYC

I actually like the BT option. In NYC I’ve never gotten a GPS synch to work, or a manual R/C synch either. Night-time auto R/C synchs work for me 95% of the days I try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> Not on this forum.... heh heh :-d


What I had in mind were the watch review sites. Every time a more expensive Casio comes up, there is a wave commenters bashing the watch as "just a Casio", "overpriced toy", "maybe compensating for something" etc. Positive feedback is few and far between. All this while the lucky owners of these watches seem to be very happy with them. I expect similar backlash at this watch, this time from the smart/sport watch crowd.


----------



## John_Frederick

Miklos86 said:


> What I had in mind were the watch review sites. Every time a more expensive Casio comes up, there is a wave commenters bashing the watch as "just a Casio", "overpriced toy", "maybe compensating for something" etc. Positive feedback is few and far between. All this while the lucky owners of these watches seem to be very happy with them. I expect similar backlash at this watch, this time from the smart/sport watch crowd.


I'll definitely be getting it to "compensate for something"... my lack of an internal atomic clock and GPS guidance system. 
As for the naysayers... that's often a sign that a company is doing something right. If you do something well enough to generate a hardcore group of fans it seems that inversely there must spring up a hardcore group of haters... some kind of flaw in human nature, feeling the need to "balance the scales" or some such childishness.


----------



## sky_sun

YOU GUYS stay talking about this watch and no one have it yet 
and this watch for me no thing bcs have no multiband 6


----------



## Odie

grinch_actual said:


> Your "dive" watch has a 100m maximum operating depth. My GW-6900 is good for 200m. And it was $70 USD. Seems like Garmin needs to catch in some aspects. I care more about toughness and reliability over whether or not my watch has a step counter.
> 
> From reviews of the Fenix 5 on Amazon, seems like it has a number of software issue. Must be all those features.


I'll deal with you first. Learn more about "Diving" before you make comments like that. Other than a "tech" diver here and there, no one would go below 130' as a Recreational Diver. The specs of 100m on most watches is perfectly sufficient for diving, let alone the Descent which is made with Diving in mind.

Let's call it as it is, most complaints are usually "user error" related. I've had the Fenix 5 since it's release and haven't suffered major issues.

That said, if you would have actually READ my last post, I wasn't comparing the two in terms of durability. I was stating that Casio is behind the times coming out with the watch that they are planning on releasing. But I bet I have read more complaints about the Q1000 having issues or the GWG creeping up with some issues.

Oh one more thing, anyone that knows me knows that I'm an AD with Casio (also a dealer for Suunto, Garmin, etc) and have been one for quite some time. There are by far more complaints about the Casio watches than what makes it here on the forums


----------



## John_Frederick

sky_sun said:


> YOU GUYS stay talking about this watch and no one have it yet
> and this watch for me no thing bcs have no multiband 6


I believe you have mentioned this once or twice already... or maybe a dozen times. And yet YOU are still talking about this watch just like we are. You might as well admit you also want this watch. ;-)


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect that it would compete with the Fenix 5 watch in terms of pure functions. The Fenix is a pure smartwatch. The new Rangeman is not. The Rangeman is a g-shock with Bluetooth for some added functionality. Seems to me you're comparing apples to oranges here.
> 
> That may be your opinion that Casio is "behind the times," but I think Casio made a decision some time ago NOT to simply turn g-shocks into smartwatches. Well obviously they did decide that, or g-shocks would have made that transition long ago.
> 
> G-shock users are normally not the type of people who want to have to plug in the watch every week or two for basic functionality. Yes the new Rangeman will require extra charging for GPS, but can go pretty much indefinitely (w/solar charging) without additional charging for all functions other than GPS. The Fenix can't do that.
> 
> Maybe what you're wondering is, why would anyone buy the new Rangeman when they could buy the Fenix 5, or the Garmin Descent MK1? Different watches for different target markets. Not everybody wants a pure smartwatch that requires being plugged in to charge all the time, plus software updates, etc. I think it's as simple as that.
> 
> Plus, maybe the Fenix and Garmin watches are tough, I don't know, but I'd bet money on the new Rangeman in the toughness department. Casio has plenty of expertise in that area, while other companies -- who knows..


The Fenix 5 series is a "Sports Watch" with a few smart watch features. Again as I stated in my post, it wasn't about saying that they are apples to apples, they're not BUT in terms of VALUE you can buy a watch like the Fenix 5 series (feature wise has everything the new Ranger has and more) or the Suunto Spartan Sport (which has an ISO 6425 Rating, same as the D1000) and many more for 1/2 of a Casio watch that will fit half of the people that buy it.

When I buy something I look at ALL aspects of the watch and the value that comes with it. I'm well aware of the differences between the The Ranger and other Sports watches. That isn't the debate, the issue remains is that Casio is offering features on a watch that were offered awhile ago on many others for $800 that are not tailored towards the general population.

Since I'm a dealer, I got the D1000 at cost which was around $550 or so. The D1000 has lost so much value that when I look on Amazon, it's being offered at $600. I tried for 1-2 months to sell my D1000 for $495 virtually brand new. No takers. Other than the collectors, has no value to the general public. That's what my post was about, value based on features and price and while the new Ranger looks nice, I don't see the value in spending $800.

This forum is about opinions and this is mine whether someone agrees with it or not.


----------



## John_Frederick

Odie said:


> That said, if you would have actually READ my last post, I wasn't comparing the two in terms of durability. I was stating that Casio is behind the times coming out with the watch that they are planning on releasing.


It reminds me of where Blackberry used to be in the cell phone market. Most techies felt that BB phones were too far behind the times as far as their phone tech was concerned but BB did not care... they felt that their core market was way more concerned about having BBM (Blackberry Messenger) and a physical keyboard than it was about a large vibrant screen to play movies and games. And their core market agreed with them until that market shrank to the point that BB became virtually irrelevant. Whether that eventually happens to Casio remains to be seen, but I am sure they study the market and the consumer before making any decisions... it's the accuracy of this research that will determine their future success.


----------



## John_Frederick

Odie said:


> That isn't the debate, the issue remains is that Casio is offering features on a watch that were offered awhile ago on many others for $800 that are not tailored towards the general population.


My feeling is that Casio was not trying to create a watch for the general population.... 99% of the general population doesn't need ABC sensors or GPS for anything they do, or might even consider doing. I bet part of the $800 price is based on lower number of these watches that Casio is likely to produce. They HAVE to know that most of the general population is not going to buy this watch due to any number of reasons such as it's size, it's actual features, or it's lack of features. This new Rangeman is not going to be pumped out in numbers anywhere close to the original Rangeman and so it's retail price, in part, is going to reflect this.


----------



## grinch_actual

Odie said:


> I'll deal with you first. Learn more about "Diving" before you make comments like that. Other than a "tech" diver here and there, no one would go below 130' as a Recreational Diver. The specs of 100m on most watches is perfectly sufficient for diving, let alone the Descent which is made with Diving in mind.
> 
> Let's call it as it is, most complaints are usually "user error" related. I've had the Fenix 5 since it's release and haven't suffered major issues.
> 
> That said, if you would have actually READ my last post, I wasn't comparing the two in terms of durability. I was stating that Casio is behind the times coming out with the watch that they are planning on releasing. But I bet I have read more complaints about the Q1000 having issues or the GWG creeping up with some issues.
> 
> Oh one more thing, anyone that knows me knows that I'm an AD with Casio (also a dealer for Suunto, Garmin, etc) and have been one for quite some time. There are by far more complaints about the Casio watches than what makes it here on the forums
















Not many watch manufactures would recommend diving with 100m WR watch. But it might be sufficient. Not sure I would bet $1,000 on it though.

Lets say that it is "user error",(which you are making some big assumptions there) that is quite a number of them. So at the very least Garmin customers are slow or the watch is overly complicated.

Q1000 and GWG are completely different models. So, pointing at issues that those models have as portents of possible Rangeman issues is speculation at best.

As for the complaints of Casio that you receive, we'll just call those "user error". Plus if they are so inferior, why do you sell them?

To be honest, I am sure the Garmin is a fine(great even) watch. But to come to a G-SHOCK forum and to criticize a watch that a number of people are excited about, is just looking for a fight. You like Garmin? Fine, but no need to p!$$ on everyone's parade. Everyone that is looking for a Rangeman is quite aware that the Garmin exists. Yet, we don't want one.

Keep your criticism to yourself, no one gives a $#!%.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Odie said:


> The Fenix 5 series is a "Sports Watch" with a few smart watch features. Again as I stated in my post, it wasn't about saying that they are apples to apples, they're not BUT in terms of VALUE you can buy a watch like the Fenix 5 series (feature wise has everything the new Ranger has and more) or the Suunto Spartan Sport (which has an ISO 6425 Rating, same as the D1000) and many more for 1/2 of a Casio watch that will fit half of the people that buy it.
> 
> When I buy something I look at ALL aspects of the watch and the value that comes with it. I'm well aware of the differences between the The Ranger and other Sports watches. That isn't the debate, the issue remains is that Casio is offering features on a watch that were offered awhile ago on many others for $800 that are not tailored towards the general population.
> 
> Since I'm a dealer, I got the D1000 at cost which was around $550 or so. The D1000 has lost so much value that when I look on Amazon, it's being offered at $600. I tried for 1-2 months to sell my D1000 for $495 virtually brand new. No takers. Other than the collectors, has no value to the general public. That's what my post was about, value based on features and price and while the new Ranger looks nice, I don't see the value in spending $800.
> 
> This forum is about opinions and this is mine whether someone agrees with it or not.


Sure, exactly right, this forum is about opinions and thankfully, we all have one! :-d

I get it, you don't see the value for the price of the new Ranger. I agree that the new Rangeman is probably not tailored toward the general population, either. But surely Casio knows that. The size of the watch alone will turn a lot of people away. But it sure seems to have generated a lot of interest on f17, anyhow.

I don't plan to pay $800 for the watch either. Probably most people don't. I'm figuring on $600 or a bit less. Par for the course for retail pricing on watches.

Regarding the D1000, I tend to think that the watch has not really lost so much value... Rather, there's always an odd seller or two out there that offers a watch far below what others are selling them for. Even on Amazon, you can see that only one seller has a D1000 in the $600s. Others are $700-800+. I think you can attribute that to the nature of watch sales in general, and grey market sellers in particular.



John_Frederick said:


> It reminds me of where Blackberry used to be in the cell phone market. Most techies felt that BB phones were too far behind the times as far as their phone tech was concerned but BB did not care... they felt that their core market was way more concerned about having BBM (Blackberry Messenger) and a physical keyboard than it was about a large vibrant screen to play movies and games. And their core market agreed with them until that market shrank to the point that BB became virtually irrelevant. Whether that eventually happens to Casio remains to be seen, but I am sure they study the market and the consumer before making any decisions... it's the accuracy of this research that will determine their future success.


Seems like an insightful comment John. I sure hope Casio has done their research well and doesn't go the way of Blackberry at some point.


----------



## Time4Playnow

sky_sun said:


> YOU GUYS stay talking about this watch and no one have it yet
> and this watch for me no thing bcs have no multiband 6


Yeah, we get it. It doesn't have Multiband 6. :-d

GPS and Bluetooth not good enough for you? Do you not have a phone? No access to the sky for GPS?? ;-)


----------



## Servus

Heaven is a kingdom, I'm just a cellar child. But I'm still going to get me that Rangeman.


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> No access to the sky for GPS?? ;-)


Yeah, but then I have to go outsiiiiiide, and what if I don't waaaaaaaaaanna? :-s:--d


----------



## John_Frederick

James142 said:


> Yeah, but then I have to go outsiiiiiide, and what if I don't waaaaaaaaaanna? :-s:--d


You install a skylight over your preferred bed/recliner/yoga mat/etc...


----------



## Odie

grinch_actual said:


> View attachment 12839829
> View attachment 12839881
> 
> Not many watch manufactures would recommend diving with 100m WR watch. But it might be sufficient. Not sure I would bet $1,000 on it though.
> 
> Lets say that it is "user error",(which you are making some big assumptions there) that is quite a number of them. So at the very least Garmin customers are slow or the watch is overly complicated.
> 
> Q1000 and GWG are completely different models. So, pointing at issues that those models have as portents of possible Rangeman issues is speculation at best.
> 
> As for the complaints of Casio that you receive, we'll just call those "user error". Plus if they are so inferior, why do you sell them?
> 
> To be honest, I am sure the Garmin is a fine(great even) watch. But to come to a G-SHOCK forum and to criticize a watch that a number of people are excited about, is just looking for a fight. You like Garmin? Fine, but no need to p!$$ on everyone's parade. Everyone that is looking for a Rangeman is quite aware that the Garmin exists. Yet, we don't want one.
> 
> Keep your criticism to yourself, no one gives a $#!%.


I always find it funny when people like to hear themselves speak. Especially ones that have more posts in 4 months when they joined (900+) than someone who's been here for over 8 years. But this isn't about someone being a forum warrior 

A decent amount of 100m WR watches are fine for diving as long as you don't push the buttons underwater. Most dive computers are rated to 100m as well. The Descent is designed to be used underwater but this isn't about that watch.

If you would have been on this forum for longer than 4 months you'd know that I've had plenty of G-Shocks and Protreks over the years. This isn't a pissing match about this watch vs another. I have my opinion about this watch and I'll post it if I want to. If you don't like it...oh well...I don't care, don't read my posts then. At no point did I criticize people for wanting this watch but for whatever reason you're implying that I am or did.

I will never criticize someone's interest or wants but if I believe that there is value elsewhere then I will state that. The demand for Casio's has been declining over the past 3 years. The amount I used to buy as an AD vs what I buy now is nearly 1/4. Other manufacturers like Suunto (sport not dive), Garmin, etc have doubled which is due in part of what is offered. Casio has its place, has its loyalists but the VALUE of the features that they're offering doesn't coincide with the price that they're demanding.

I've said my peace. This will be the last time I read and respond in this thread as my opinion will remain the same.

Buh bye


----------



## Everdying

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah, we get it. It doesn't have Multiband 6. :-d
> 
> GPS and Bluetooth not good enough for you? Do you not have a phone? No access to the sky for GPS?? ;-)


i would like smart home connectivity with it...so that it'll turn on all my lights soon as i reach home...make my coffee when i wake up...
uhhh...flush my toilet when i forget to...


----------



## Everdying

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect that it would compete with the Fenix 5 watch in terms of pure functions. The Fenix is a pure smartwatch. The new Rangeman is not. The Rangeman is a g-shock with Bluetooth for some added functionality. Seems to me you're comparing apples to oranges here.
> 
> That may be your opinion that Casio is "behind the times," but I think Casio made a decision some time ago NOT to simply turn g-shocks into smartwatches. Well obviously they did decide that, or g-shocks would have made that transition long ago.
> 
> G-shock users are normally not the type of people who want to have to plug in the watch every week or two for basic functionality. Yes the new Rangeman will require extra charging for GPS, but can go pretty much indefinitely (w/solar charging) without additional charging for all functions other than GPS. The Fenix can't do that.
> 
> Maybe what you're wondering is, why would anyone buy the new Rangeman when they could buy the Fenix 5, or the Garmin Descent MK1? Different watches for different target markets. Not everybody wants a pure smartwatch that requires being plugged in to charge all the time, plus software updates, etc. I think it's as simple as that.
> 
> Plus, maybe the Fenix and Garmin watches are tough, I don't know, but I'd bet money on the new Rangeman in the toughness department. Casio has plenty of expertise in that area, while other companies -- who knows..


hmm no.
the fenix is also as u described the new rangeman...bluetooth for some added functionality.
as u cant make calls with it...u cant surf the web on it...u cant have a chat with siri on it...

anyway i wouldnt say casio are 'behind the times'...but rather gshock...as casio are like bullying the g-shock.
but lets go back...when protreks had ABC sensors...how many yrs was it before a gshock aka the rangeman came about?
and bluetooth connectivity...from edifice iirc...to gshock in a bugged sense that only worked with certain samsung phones...to now...
then theres the smart access crown...multi band...gps...

so tech will always trickle down...just that gshocks always seem to be the last to get it amongst the casio brands.


----------



## WES51

Looks is everything. At least for me it is.

I love the design and looks of this new Rangeman and would even consider buying it, if it was not that expensive.

Having said that if it was closer on par with the the Fenix 5 and alike, I may have considered coughing up the extra cash.

I'm a big fan of Casio. But I expect Casio to push themselves a bit more. I would hate to see Casio follow the footsteps of Blackberry. Did I mention I'm still using Blackberry as my main phone? I love it, just like I love my Casio watches.


----------



## jcombs1

WES51 said:


> Looks is everything. At least for me it is.
> 
> I love the design and looks of this new Rangeman and would even consider buying it, if it was not that expensive.
> 
> Having said that if it was closer on par with the the Fenix 5 and alike, I may have considered coughing up the extra cash.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Casio. But I expect Casio to push themselves a bit more. I would hate to see Casio follow the footsteps of Blackberry. Did I mention I'm still using Blackberry as my main phone? I love it, just like I love my Casio watches.


Can you still buy a Blackberry? I probably owned 4-5 different versions and liked them but haven't seen one in the wild in almost 10? years.


----------



## WES51

jcombs1 said:


> Can you still buy a Blackberry?


pm sent.


----------



## Fergfour

Good idea WES with the pm.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's get a positive turn again. Below the list of our forum members who will be getting the new GPR-B1000. I'm anticipating 15 more entries upon release. Let's see if we can hit the 30 mark 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo

( apologies if I have missed out someone )


----------



## Everdying

i would only consider if its street price is cheaper than the wsd-f20.


----------



## grinch_actual

Odie said:


> I always find it funny when people like to hear themselves speak. Especially ones that have more posts in 4 months when they joined (900+) than someone who's been here for over 8 years. But this isn't about someone being a forum warrior
> 
> A decent amount of 100m WR watches are fine for diving as long as you don't push the buttons underwater. Most dive computers are rated to 100m as well. The Descent is designed to be used underwater but this isn't about that watch.
> 
> If you would have been on this forum for longer than 4 months you'd know that I've had plenty of G-Shocks and Protreks over the years. This isn't a pissing match about this watch vs another. I have my opinion about this watch and I'll post it if I want to. If you don't like it...oh well...I don't care, don't read my posts then. At no point did I criticize people for wanting this watch but for whatever reason you're implying that I am or did.
> 
> I will never criticize someone's interest or wants but if I believe that there is value elsewhere then I will state that. The demand for Casio's has been declining over the past 3 years. The amount I used to buy as an AD vs what I buy now is nearly 1/4. Other manufacturers like Suunto (sport not dive), Garmin, etc have doubled which is due in part of what is offered. Casio has its place, has its loyalists but the VALUE of the features that they're offering doesn't coincide with the price that they're demanding.
> 
> I've said my peace. This will be the last time I read and respond in this thread as my opinion will remain the same.
> 
> Buh bye


I guess you wont see this, since you've taken your ball and gone home.

Gotta get that post count up, though.

Sooooo...Toodles!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince




----------



## Joakim Agren

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> View attachment 12841937


You asked for my analyze so here it goes...









:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

So there was a crazy Rangeman party going on while I was gone...:rodekaart:-d What they say when the cat is away...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

Regarding the lack of MB6. Only reason Casio still kept that as primary sync method on the GPW-1000 and GPW-2000 is battery related since GPS and BT time sync uses more energy. The new Rangeman though will have it's primary charging method as wireless charging and not solar, solar will be back up to top it up. So Casio decided to get rid of the old radio sync that only works in parts of the world and mostly only late nights. It is my understanding this new Rangeman will have some form of auto sync function when in close proximity to the phone and also will check for GPS signal condition and sync the time if it senses it get's the signal. At least this the way I think it will work. To get GPS time sync you do not need contact with multiple satellites, only 1 is enough and the signal does not need to be that strong so it is probably possible for most to get time sync indoors if a window is close.

For me I know I will not be getting these Rangers, I have a tendency to not buy the base core versions for Masters, I mostly focus on the limited editions. All my Rangeman's except my Mr Pinky 3 version are limited editions. I really hope to see a new EarthWatch ICERC version coming out this June and that will be a great colorway that I love so that I can buy it! It will also be interesting to see the 35 TH Anniversary limited edition version that will for sure be coming out this year in one of the future waves.

If I get this then for me it would mostly just be a beefed up Rangeman. I do not own a Android device to sync with it, I am still a Windows 10 Mobile user (that actually works with my Garmin fenix 3 and 5X watches, Garmin are the only smart devices that still work with Windows Phone's). So for me would not have any use for the BT sync nor GPS mapping and route planning for GPS navigation. I could only use the track back function that will work with just the watch. Other functions I will not be able to get any use from is the tide and moon data since those appear to be also Mobile Link related functions. Sunset/sunrise work without a phone though. So for me if I get it this new Rangeman V2 it is mostly a beefed up ABC(T) watch with some limited GPS related functionality added as a bonus. It definitely is not in the same smart sport watch category as the fenix or Suunto watches.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

grinch_actual said:


> I guess you wont see this, since you've taken your ball and gone home.
> 
> Gotta get that post count up, though.
> 
> Sooooo...Toodles!


He will be back for sure. Just wait for the announcement and introduction of the next Mudmaster generation. Déjà vu and we have his expertise all over again;-)


----------



## John_Frederick

Is there a good explanation of why Casio kept the same exact name for this new model? 
I am under the strong impression that the current Rangeman will continue to be produced, so I can't help but wonder how the average consumer is supposed to avoid confusion.
It's all fine and good for we enthusiasts to use nicknames like B1K, or RMGPS, or the actual model numbers, but no way is the general public going to understand that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

John_Frederick said:


> Is there a good explanation of why Casio kept the same exact name for this new model?
> I am under the strong impression that the current Rangeman will continue to be produced, so I can't help but wonder how the average consumer is supposed to avoid confusion.
> It's all fine and good for we enthusiasts to use nicknames like B1K, or RMGPS, or the actual model numbers, but no way is the general public going to understand that.


Well, Casio did that with the Gulfmaster also. Only changed the model number. I guess they think that's good enough.

But to be honest, I very much doubt that someone brand new to g-shocks will get the NEW Rangeman right off the bat. Probably start off with another model, like the Rangeman v1. Or something like a DW-5600, or a 6900. So I doubt that confusion by newbies will be much of an issue.

Still, they could've called it the Rangeman II or something similar. Or Rangemaster. Or RangeBeast. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Well, Casio did that with the Gulfmaster also. Only changed the model number. I guess they think that's good enough.
> 
> But to be honest, I very much doubt that someone brand new to g-shocks will get the NEW Rangeman right off the bat. Probably start off with another model, like the Rangeman v1. Or something like a DW-5600, or a 6900. So I doubt that confusion by newbies will be much of an issue.
> 
> Still, they could've called it the Rangeman II or something similar. Or Rangemaster. Or RangeBeast. :-d


Well put T4P


----------



## sky_sun

if i need smart watch i buy it 
i dont use phone withe a watch that ia a big jock and to be clear i have no smart phone because i tray it the smart phone tack you all time for no thing 
there is a taste when using the watch without phone only Few ppls know this felling 


Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah, we get it. It doesn't have Multiband 6. :-d
> 
> GPS and Bluetooth not good enough for you? Do you not have a phone? No access to the sky for GPS?? ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

sky_sun said:


> if i need smart watch i buy it
> i dont use phone withe a watch that ia a big jock and to be clear i have no smart phone because i tray it the smart phone tack you all time for no thing
> there is a taste when using the watch without phone only Few ppls know this felling


 "a big jock"?, "i tray it the smart phone tack"?, few people know the taste/ feeling of not having a smartwatch?


----------



## CADirk

Time4Playnow said:


> Well, Casio did that with the Gulfmaster also. Only changed the model number. I guess they think that's good enough.
> 
> But to be honest, I very much doubt that someone brand new to g-shocks will get the NEW Rangeman right off the bat. Probably start off with another model, like the Rangeman v1. Or something like a DW-5600, or a 6900. So I doubt that confusion by newbies will be much of an issue.
> 
> Still, they could've called it the Rangeman II or something similar. Or Rangemaster. Or RangeBeast. :-d


Considering the extent of the difference (or additional) features, the name "Rangemaster" would have been a better choice for the GPR-B1000, especially when it comes to the price.
I hope the GW-9400 will stay in production, just for budget stake, and for people who have no need to connect their watch to their telephone, or that Casio will continue developing and manage to reduce the powerconsumption of the GPS/BT feature. Then it might be possible for a GPS/BT(optional)/MB6/triple sensor with gps based height meter "Rangefellow" that runs completely on solar energy.

The new Rangeman appears to be an awesome watch, just nog one for me at the time.


----------



## John_Frederick

Fergfour said:


> "a big jock"?, "i tray it the smart phone tack"?, few people know the taste/ feeling of not having a smartwatch?


I think it is pretty obvious that *sky_sun* does not speak English and he is doing the best he can using a translator. While I do not agree with his opinion I sincerely applaud him for making the effort to participate on this forum... It cannot be easy trying to understand us and also make himself understood.


----------



## grinch_actual

John_Frederick said:


> I think it is pretty obvious that *sky_sun* does not speak English and he is doing the best he can using a translator. While I do not agree with his opinion I sincerely applaud him for making the effort to participate on this forum... It cannot be easy trying to understand us and also make himself understood.


I don't understand what I'm going on about half the time.


----------



## Fergfour

I have no problem with anyone making the attempt and I would certainly fail miserably participating in a non-English forum. At the same time, I find it difficult to have any discourse and/or to help with some of these posts. I guess I can always leave it to others to decipher first.


----------



## sky_sun

THAKS GOD i using 3 language and i speak theme very very freely <<<and English n4 but not good 
what about you what you know <<oh i know you only know know only that English using on the street 
and yes i make my self smart and not just understood person 
and i plus to you one other thing It is not a shame if some one tray to learn
keep your foot on the ground dont tray flay 


John_Frederick said:


> I think it is pretty obvious that *sky_sun* does not speak English and he is doing the best he can using a translator. While I do not agree with his opinion I sincerely applaud him for making the effort to participate on this forum... It cannot be easy trying to understand us and also make himself understood.


----------



## sky_sun

haahhaha yes sorry the Windows 10 VIRTUAL KEY-BORED making correct words by hes smart way 
i mean
a big joke
smart phone take your free time for no thing here i mean some days you stay using the phone just to pass the time
and thankyou to make me correct mt mistakes and im sure you understand what i writing but you make good


----------



## GregNYC

I like sky_sun’s posts! We have chatted in PM too. I appreciate his passion for the brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

(Sorry, long post)

Two things I'd like to comment on.

Garmin vs Suunto vs G-Shock vs Protrek vs Apple - I am a big Garmin fan, and have used several generations of Fenix watches for running, hiking and cycling. My primary interest there has been recording mileage, and the Garmins have done a very good job. I've also had the power run out on very long days.

I even prefer Garmin GPS for driving, as it works better than auto manufacturers' expensive onboard nav systems (though cellphone "Waze" is supposed to work even better).

Suuntos look cool, but several dealers told me that there are many returns and warranty issues. They seem to have delicate cases, screens and strap attachments. So I never bought one.

Before there were GPS watches, I would use Protreks for cycling and jogging. Lightweight, large digits, good ABC, and solar powered.

Which brings me to G-Shock. There is a certain attitude, style, coolness, even "soul" to a G-Shock that none of these other watches have. Sure, it's due to a combination of colorways, advertising, product placement, Casio collaboration with artists, musicians, popularity among military (I'm an Army vet), and the wide range of lifestyles that use G's every day. And the world of G-Shock fandom and this forum contribute to making the watch fun too. It's partly a social phenomenon for me.

Because of all this, every G I've ever had has been fun to wear as a daily watch, even when I'm squinting at a tiny negative display! . I can't say that about any of the other brands.

I am on the list at the NYC Boutique for the new "RAN-ghee-man." I don't mind paying full price, and I know they'd make it easy if I had issues, as would Macy's.

Why? Because of the hypertrophied bad-azz design, large digits (my aging eyes), what looks like a high-res screen that doesn't wash out in the sun like my iPhone screen, the stopwatch, compass, GPS and BT synching. I'm glad it's not an analogue, I just don't find analogue stopwatches to be easy to work with.

Which brings me to the issue of synching: I'm liking BT much more than I thought I would.

As an example, I've had the new Gravitymaster GPW-1000 for a few weeks now, and I've learned that I actually use the BT synch more often than atomic or GPS. I'm in the city, and have never gotten a successful manual synch either from atomic or GPS. In fact, even with my Garmins, it has taken up to 15 minutes for the watch to catch the signal, and even then I have to find a place without much building interference.

With my G's, the auto R/C synch works every day for me, but only if I put the watch in the windowsill. But sometimes I want to wear that big luminous analog Gravitymaster dial while I'm sleeping. I traveled with it last week and it was a big help staying oriented.

And I also found that almost all my synchs with that watch have been Bluetooth. So easy, since my iPhone is with me anyway. I'm and old-school dude, and would rather look at my wrist for the time, not my mobile phone.

I've compared the BT synch on he Gravitymaster to www.time.is (my usual standard), and they are never more than 0.5 seconds off. Most often I've seen them be right on the money. That's enough precision for me.

So I expect I'll be happy with the new Rangeman's BT synch as well. I'm really looking forward to this model!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frederick

GregNYC said:


> I'm and old-school dude, and would rather look at my wrist for the time, not my mobile phone.


I'm right there with you... I've been wearing a beautiful, super clean and simple GSD-1A, which is a large pilot style watch, but which lacks a Day/Date window and it's driving me crazy. 8 months of wear and I'm still looking at my watch for the date and still not finding it, lol. The date is clearly shown on my cell phone and my truck's Driving Computer but I STILL look to my watch for the date. 
It is the big and bold, Time/Day/Date display of this new Rangeman that most attracts me, followed closely by the sapphire crystal and G-shock durability, and finaly the styling ... I feel confident that if I never even used the ABC Sensors or the GPS I would still be very satisfied with the basic watch.


----------



## Peter Lalic

Hi everybody!
This is my first post here.

My name is Peter, and I am from central Europe.
I must say that you have amazing forum here, with VERY interesting posts. I am honored to be part of this with you.

I registered now, to share with you my vote that I can't wait to get new GPR-B1000.

All the best!
Peter


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done Peter and a fine entry post Enjoy your stayThe GPR list is growing. Well done gents

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic


----------



## domoon

John_Frederick said:


> Is there a good explanation of why Casio kept the same exact name for this new model?
> I am under the strong impression that the current Rangeman will continue to be produced, so I can't help but wonder how the average consumer is supposed to avoid confusion.
> It's all fine and good for we enthusiasts to use nicknames like B1K, or RMGPS, or the actual model numbers, but no way is the general public going to understand that.


i think it's because it's aimed for trekking/hiking crowd, hence the "RANGE". it's not an analog/anadigi so it can't use the "MASTER". most-if not all- Master of G with digital display used "MAN" in it's name. that's why all FROGMAN iteration keep the name despite different model numbers and the latest still named FROGMAN not FROGMASTER because it's still an all digital watch, while the MUDMAN got their newer release named MUDMASTER because it come with ana-digi display instead of digital only like the previous releases.
there was an outlier to these of course, but i cba to remember it


----------



## Miklos86

domoon said:


> i think it's because it's aimed for trekking/hiking crowd, hence the "RANGE". it's not an analog/anadigi so it can't use the "MASTER". most-if not all- Master of G with digital display used "MAN" in it's name. that's why all FROGMAN iteration keep the name despite different model numbers and the latest still named FROGMAN not FROGMASTER because it's still an all digital watch, while the MUDMAN got their newer release named MUDMASTER because it come with ana-digi display instead of digital only like the previous releases.
> there was an outlier to these of course, but i cba to remember it


Now that you put it this way, the man/master "affix" makes more sense. Thanks for the heads up.

I still think Casio should've given a new name to this model, it's materially different from the original Rangeman. Wildman, Trackman, Outdoorsman, Farman... the choices are endless.


----------



## John_Frederick

Miklos86 said:


> Now that you put it this way, the man/master "affix" makes more sense. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I still think Casio should've given a new name to this model, it's materially different from the original Rangeman. Wildman, Trackman, Outdoorsman, Farman... the choices are endless.


BeastMaster seems appropriate!


----------



## Miklos86

John_Frederick said:


> BeastMaster seems appropriate!


N-no, the "master" is only ana-digi. BeastMan or ManBeast is the way to go!


----------



## GregNYC

BeastMan, I like that. It’s better than RAN-ghee-Man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

GregNYC said:


> BeastMan, I like that. It's better than RAN-ghee-Man!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...Conversation by two people who went camping, 6 months from now:

"So, wasn't that an awesome camping trip?

"Sure was!"

"It's kinda funny that we camped in an area known for Sasquatch sightings. I didn't see any - did you?"

"Oh, no man. No Sasquatch. But one day, I was walking in some thick brush, came around the corner on the trail and right in front of me was a BEASTMan!! Scared the living *%$#*& out of me! But at least, I knew our exact GPS coordinates."

"Yeah, the BEASTMan is where it's at! I have one on order!"

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## grinch_actual

I'm thinking more like:

ReconMan

RecceMan



BeastMan just sounds to much like a bad Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## konakai

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 
> .. in no particular order ...


8) konakai


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Add you on the updated and latest list konakai

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Add you on the updated and latest list konakai
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 8) batooo
> 9) Joeri
> 10) jomar
> 11) F Jay Iceberg
> 12) T3C
> 13) jskibo
> 14) Peter Lalic
> 15) konakai


16) Cowboy Bebop

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Drummer1

I will be purchasing the new Rangeman GPR-B1000 when the price drops in a few years!!! Too expensive to buy on the day it releases.


----------



## GregNYC

I like “RecceMan,” but it might be too British for Americans. I like “ReconMan” too, but it might be too American for British folks.

I think I’ll stick with BeastMan for now, till popular demand changes it. (Though I know they already call the Mudmaster GWG1000 “The Beast.”)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> I'm thinking more like:
> 
> ReconMan
> 
> RecceMan
> 
> BeastMan just sounds to much like a bad Saturday morning cartoon.


I agree, Beastman does sound a bit cartoonish. (though it's perfect for a horrifying camping adventure ;-)) I kinda like NAVman. Or just Rv2. Or....???


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> I agree, Beastman does sound a bit cartoonish. (though it's perfect for a horrifying camping adventure ;-)) I kinda like NAVman. Or just Rv2. Or....???


TerrainMan

GroundMan


----------



## Joakim Agren

Guys here I found it, the true name of the beast product:










There you have it...:rodekaartb-):-d:-d:-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

As for the naming convention it is no more strange then the same car name surviving across multiple generations. The predecessor to the GW-9400 Rangeman was the GW-9200 Riseman v2 and the Riseman in turn had a predecessor in the form of the DW-9100 Riseman V1. So this is Rangeman (sorry Beastman...) is just another generation 2:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d It is worth noticing though that the GWF-D1000 Frogman and now this Range... Beast... Rangheee BEAAASTMAN is the beginning of the 4Th generation of Masters Of G.b-):-d:-d:-d


----------



## GregNYC

For a second it looked like "*Breastman*." 



Joakim Agren said:


> There you have it...:rodekaartb-):-d:-d:-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

GregNYC said:


> For a second it looked like "*Breastman*."


Well it is an excellent tool to bring for the hills so maybe could have been LOL:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Here's the G-Shock "Pyramid Scheme" again. So like others already mentioned, being analog (or analog digital) or full digital determines whether being called a "Master" or a "Man". But remember both "Master" and "Man" belong to the "Master of G". So to be a Master of Man or Master of Master, that's the question! ;-)


----------



## Eric.S

I was thinking about this the other day: for the same amount of money (say around $500), do I get a no-sensor MT-G or a triple sensor Master? My own answer to this question stopped me from impulse buy a MTG-1200B, and instead, impulse bought a PRW-3100Y, and saved $300 to spend another day.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Here's the G-Shock "Pyramid Scheme" again. So like others already mentioned, being analog (or analog digital) or full digital determines whether being called a "Master" or a "Man". But remember both "Master" and "Man" belong to the "Master of G". So to be a Master of Man or Master of Master, that's the question! ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love the way Casio is keeping the name. Rangeman is just iconic. Similar to the Frogman no matter what additional features it got last summer ( like triple sensor, first depth gauge ever and so on ) In future posts ( once I got the GPR ) I will be referring to Ranger 2. That's it  Btw I think Casio will cease the production of the Ranger 1 - no more new models.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love the way Casio is keeping the name. Rangeman is just iconic. Similar to the Frogman no matter what additional features it got last summer ( like triple sensor, first depth gauge ever and so on ) In future posts ( once I got the GPR ) I will be referring to Ranger 2. That's it  Btw I think Casio will cease the production of the Ranger 1 - no more new models.


I would not be surprised if Casio does stop producing the v1 Ranger, DSD. There are certainly more than enough color variations out there now. But more so, if they kept producing it, it could cut into sales of the Ranger v2. (well it still might, certainly the v1 Ranger will still be available in many places)

I agree, for an official name, hard to beat Rangeman. I'm sure it will get various nicknames here in the forum, but I'll probably just call it the Rangeman v2, or Rv2. ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love the way Casio is keeping the name. Rangeman is just iconic. Similar to the Frogman no matter what additional features it got last summer ( like triple sensor, first depth gauge ever and so on ) In future posts ( once I got the GPR ) I will be referring to Ranger 2. That's it  Btw I think Casio will cease the production of the Ranger 1 - no more new models.


Casio did keep the GWF-1000 Frogman base model around and also made a Mastermind collaboration with that model after the GWF-D1000 Frogman came out. The G-9000 Mudman is still available for retailers to order despite being 2 generations old. So considering the big success of the regular Rangeman I think there is a big chance Casio will keep the basic black GW-9400 model still available to order. Yes indeed this new Rangeman will of course be the Rangeman V2 but since it is the biggest digital ever released by Casio it is the equivalent of the GPW-1000 that was given the pet name The Beast for its huge size. So I think I will occasionally refer to this new Rangeman as the Rangebeast!:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> Casio did keep the GWF-1000 Frogman base model around and also made a Mastermind collaboration with that model after the GWF-D1000 Frogman came out. The G-9000 Mudman is still available for retailers to order despite being 2 generations old. So considering the big success of the regular Rangeman I think there is a big chance Casio will keep the basic black GW-9400 model still available to order. Yes indeed this new Rangeman will of course be the Rangeman V2 but since it is the biggest digital ever released by Casio it is the equivalent of the GPW-1000 that was given the pet name The Beast for its huge size. So I think I will occasionally refer to this new Rangeman as the Rangebeast!:-d


I meant no new ( Ranger 1 ) model. Will you get the new one !? Can I add you on the list ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So far so good. Updated list ... 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Joakim Agren

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I meant no new ( Ranger 1 ) model. Will you get the new one !? Can I add you on the list ?


Well I will not be getting the 2 presented so far since when it comes to Masters I tend to go for the limited edition ones!b-):-d However I am sure that I will be with Rangeman v2 before this year ends and I hope that will either be the Earthwatch ICERC model hopefully coming this June or a 35 Th Anniversary one... Money is an issue though considering it's hefty price tag but hopefully I can make it work other wise will sell some stuff to make room for one. Because this Rangeman is a star piece of the 35Th Anniversary much like the GW-9400 Rangeman was for the 30TH. So a must have...b-):-!

So yes I guess you can add me to the list of desperate prospects!(an awesome list I might add)b-):-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> Well I will not be getting the 2 presented so far since when it comes to Masters I tend to go for the limited edition ones!b-):-d However I am sure that I will be with Rangeman v2 before this year ends and I hope that will either be the Earthwatch ICERC model hopefully coming this June or a 35 Th Anniversary one... Money is an issue though considering it's hefty price tag but hopefully I can make it work other wise will sell some stuff to make room for one. Because this Rangeman is a star piece of the 35Th Anniversary much like the GW-9400 Rangeman was for the 30TH. So a must have...b-):-!
> 
> So yes I guess you can add me to the list of desperate prospects!(an awesome list I might add)b-):-d


Ok let's see & wait then until the Ranger 2 ICERC or 35th Anniversary release. Joakim! Marked it down Price will be very hefty indeed. You better start saving ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The name "Rangemaster" has already been taken... There is only 1 guy qualified for that title!








:-d


----------



## GregNYC

If it’s good enough for Chuck, I’ll go with it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

HAHAH THATS WHAT HE DO AFTER HE SEE Jean-Claude Van Damme Volvo Truck







Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The name "Rangemaster" has already been taken... There is only 1 guy qualified for that title!
> 
> View attachment 12850907
> 
> :-d


----------



## cal..45

Time4Playnow said:


> I would not be surprised if Casio does stop producing the v1 Ranger, DSD. There are certainly more than enough color variations out there now. But more so, if they kept producing it, it could cut into sales of the Ranger v2.


I don't think so. There is a HUGE gap between a 250 and a 800 bucks watch, not too many are willing to spend that kind of money on an all-digital watch. Besides the name, the Ranger 1 vs. 2 are essetially two very different timepieces, you could say the v2 is actually not even a watch but a wrist computer. For those who are interested in a simple G-Shock with basic ABC functionality the v1 will remain their first choice, for those who are interested in a more sophisticated ABC watch with GPS, the v2 perhaps will be their choice but also maybe not since the competitors are simply more advanced.

Personally I think that Casio won't drop the v1 Ranger but I have serious doubts that the v2 will be a big success.

cheers


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

sky_sun said:


> HAHAH THATS WHAT HE DO AFTER HE SEE Jean-Claude Van Damme Volvo Truck


LOL, 500mph head wind and his hat's stayed put! Not to mention 2 C-5's flying that close will only spell disaster... :-d Since you mentioned Van Damme, here's him with the AW500 (confirmed by other sources), first analog-digital G.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















cal..45 said:


> Personally I think that Casio won't drop the v1 Ranger but I have serious doubts that the v2 will be a big success.


I wouldn't mind a V1.5 Rangeman, with slightly updated features like horizontally compensated compass, moon age / phase and improved strap design (like from PRW7000), but without GPS or Bluetooth.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cal..45 said:


> I don't think so. There is a HUGE gap between a 250 and a 800 bucks watch, not too many are willing to spend that kind of money on an all-digital watch. Besides the name, the Ranger 1 vs. 2 are essetially two very different timepieces, you could say the v2 is actually not even a watch but a wrist computer. For those who are interested in a simple G-Shock with basic ABC functionality the v1 will remain their first choice, for those who are interested in a more sophisticated ABC watch with GPS, the v2 perhaps will be their choice but also maybe not since the competitors are simply more advanced.
> 
> Personally I think that Casio won't drop the v1 Ranger but I have serious doubts that the v2 will be a big success.
> 
> cheers


Don't worry cal45. Success guaranteed. I'll be getting both btw 

F17 GPR-B1000 current order list

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop


----------



## cal..45

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Don't worry cal45. Success guaranteed. I'll be getting both btw
> 
> F17 GPR-B1000 current order list
> 
> 1) mtb2104
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 8) batooo
> 9) Joeri
> 10) jomar
> 11) F Jay Iceberg
> 12) T3C
> 13) jskibo
> 14) Peter Lalic
> 15) konakai
> 16) Cowboy Bebop


I worry about a lot of things, trust me Casio sales isn't even remotely one of them. Just because so far 16 people in a fan base forum will buy a new model doesn't mean exactly anything but a statistic in a very small (forum) world. (maybe a poll who is NOT getting the new Rangeman would be more interesting and enlighting...) If Casio sells a few hundred DW-5600 or DW-6900 worldwide EVERY DAY, one can speak of a success. A few hundred of a certain model worldwide PER YEAR, hardly qualifies for that.

cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cal..45 said:


> I worry about a lot of things, trust me Casio sales isn't even remotely one of them. Just because so far 16 people in a fan base forum will buy a new model doesn't mean exactly anything but a statistic in a very small (forum) world. (maybe a poll who is NOT getting the new Rangeman would be more interesting and enlighting...) If Casio sells a few hundred DW-5600 or DW-6900 worldwide EVERY DAY, one can speak of a success. A few hundred of a certain model worldwide PER YEAR, hardly qualifies for that.
> 
> cheers


Just stay put cal.45 and as always a real pleasure reading your postsalthough it's not very positive towards Casio & G Shock.


----------



## kevio

cal..45 said:


> I worry about a lot of things, trust me Casio sales isn't even remotely one of them. Just because so far 16 people in a fan base forum will buy a new model doesn't mean exactly anything but a statistic in a very small (forum) world. (maybe a poll who is NOT getting the new Rangeman would be more interesting and enlighting...) If Casio sells a few hundred DW-5600 or DW-6900 worldwide EVERY DAY, one can speak of a success. A few hundred of a certain model worldwide PER YEAR, hardly qualifies for that.
> 
> cheers


I wouldn't be surprised if Casio sells a few thousand DW5600 and DW6900 everyday. They're probably what makes the specialty watches like the GPR possible.


----------



## GregNYC

Question: do we know if the time of day displays in stopwatch mode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

kevio said:


> I would be surprised if Casio sells a few thousand DW5600 and DW6900 everyday. They're probably what makes the specialty watches like the GPR possible.


A few hundred, not thousands.

cheers


----------



## kevio

cal..45 said:


> A few hundred, not thousands.
> 
> cheers


Sorry my post should've said "wouldn't be surprised". This is a consumer product that Casio has managed to sell over the last 30 years and I'm sure that they've figured out how to squeeze every penny out of it. As for sales numbers, thousands seems reasonable to me considering how many places these watches are sold worldwide and the potential number of buyers.

Also they just sold 100 million G-Shocks. Over 35 years, that's on average 2.85M watches sold per year or 7808 G-Shocks sold everyday. Considering that the 5600 and 6900 are some of their most popular and cheapest watches, selling thousands of them daily seems possible.


----------



## kevio

Sorry double post


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GregNYC said:


> Question: do we know if the time of day displays in stopwatch mode?


I think this video posted in another thread went over the modes quickly. Too lazy to take screen caps, just watch it and pause at the modes to see if that's the case.


sky_sun said:


> and this is new video on ces 2018 some one from casio explained about new rangmen and protrek


----------



## sky_sun

is any one know the name of the men on rang video ??


----------



## CC




----------



## GregNYC

Nice video, but they didn't show the stopwatch mode. Just the GPS features. Their added value with this watch is that it gives GPS features that are able to be powered by solar energy (even though there is also wireless).

But there's hope - in most of the shots I saw, time of day was present....



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I think this video posted in another thread went over the modes quickly. Too lazy to take screen caps, just watch it and pause at the modes to see if that's the case.


----------



## Joakim Agren

GregNYC said:


> Nice video, but they didn't show the stopwatch mode. Just the GPS features. Their added value with this watch is that it gives GPS features that are able to be powered by solar energy (even though there is also wireless).
> 
> But there's hope - in most of the shots I saw, time of day was present....


I do not know about the time during stopwatch mode but they have highlighted the fact this model can show time data in other modes so should not be surprised if that is the case for the stopwatch itself. If stopwatch is important to you it is worth pointing out that this Rangeman will only be able to display full seconds and not 1/10's or 1/100's. I do not know why casio have made it so that is not at least showing 1/10's. That is a bit of a let down...


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks, Joakim, I did know that about no hundredths. Too bad, but it’s not a show-stopper for me. I’ll still go for the watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Certainly hoping you can see the current time in stopwatch mode, too.

Was unaware about it not showing the hundredths....but I gotta be honest, I'm fine with that.


----------



## cal..45

I never had a need for hundredths or even tenths of seconds in a stopwatch and I do use my stw's quite often. One of the best features (for me THE best) of the current Rangeman is the instant access to stw. From what I read so far, the new Ranger won't have this feature, which is a pity and a step back IMO.


cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

This thread is the real deal gents ;-)  

F17 GPR-B1000 current order list

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop


----------



## GGlover

Absolutely cannot wait for this watch! Similar looks to the GWG-1000 without any worry of analog issues (analog watches hate my body chemistry/static/charge/environment/something....). Way to go Casio! Just hope I can get it for a fantastic deal like I got my GWG, priced at only ~$50 more so, maybe?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Posting kubr1ck 's pics ( source: Casio Japan Site ) also here. Guess it will encourage a few more potential buyers. Thanks kubr1ck great find


----------



## STavros78

i would prefer bigger display and less solar panel


----------



## John_Frederick

STavros78 said:


> i would prefer bigger display and less solar panel


Every design has compromises... for this watch to do its intended job it has to be able to quickly recharge a dead battery in a matter of hours. Casio probably wishes they could put an even larger panel on it and you will too if you get stuck out in the middle of nowhere with a dead watch.
Of course this will not be a factor for the majority of us the majority of the time we are wearing it but it was designed to excel in the wild, not in an office environment.


----------



## CC

Don't know if this has been shared yet?!...

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-casio-shock-wave-ceptor-gpr-b1000-1er-rangeman-p-91184.html

Available May 3rd.


----------



## Worker

^^Oh gosh, I was kinda hoping it would be in the states before that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Worker said:


> ^^Oh gosh, I was kinda hoping it would be in the states before that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you be pulling the trigger once available ?❤


----------



## bulbanator

I emailed that site and they order the date differently to USA and here in AUS. It is out March and you can even google some Japanese sites which say 9th of March. You have to filter a lot of results and translate the page.


----------



## DanielJB

bulbanator said:


> I emailed that site and they order the date differently to USA and here in AUS. It is out March and you can even google some Japanese sites which say 9th of March. You have to filter a lot of results and translate the page.


Thanks for this info Bulbanator, Im also in Australia and have been wondering when I can get my hands on this watch. As soon as it is released on the 9th of March in the states I am purchasing and getting it sent to Aus.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

DanielJB said:


> Thanks for this info Bulbanator, Im also in Australia and have been wondering when I can get my hands on this watch. As soon as it is released on the 9th of March in the states I am purchasing and getting it sent to Aus.


Wellcome aboard. Your first post Ok I took the liberty and have added you on the list .., well done! In the meantime you gotta post more frequently otherwise you won't be able posting photos of the beauty upon arrival ...

 

F17 order list of the GPR-B1000

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB


----------



## Piowa

It might be shocking to some of you, but I am (kind of) IN. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> It might be shocking to some of you, but I am (kind of) IN.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

F17 GPR-B1000 current order list 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa


----------



## Worker

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Will you be pulling the trigger once available ?❤


Strongly thinking about it but haven't committed just yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Worker said:


> Strongly thinking about it but haven't committed just yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sounds great. Looking forward to your final decision


----------



## DanielJB

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wellcome aboard. Your first post Ok I took the liberty and have added you on the list .., well done! In the meantime you gotta post more frequently otherwise you won't be able posting photos of the beauty upon arrival ...


Hi Deepsea Dweller, thank you for the warm welcome and adding me to the list. You are right I need to post more frequently, I have been lurking around for a while but this beauty of a watch has brought me out of hibernation. As soon as I have this beast on my wrist I will be taking lots of photos - Hopefully I am the first ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

DanielJB said:


> Hi Deepsea Dweller, thank you for the warm welcome and adding me to the list. You are right I need to post more frequently, I have been lurking around for a while but this beauty of a watch has brought me out of hibernation. As soon as I have this beast on my wrist I will be taking lots of photos - Hopefully I am the first


You're very welcome and yes fingers crossed. I'm not sure but you need at least 10/20++ posts to be able posting photos ( maybe someone can confirm this ) Anyway glad you have found your way to our great forum Enjoy


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa said:


> It might be shocking to some of you, but I am (kind of) IN.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


You are correct, Piowa, I'm one of the ones that it's (kind of) shocking to! :-d Glad to hear it though! :-!

But on the other hand, from your past posts, I think you are one user who might be able to fully use the features of this new Rangeman and get the most out of it! 

Others, like myself, will use it more for having fun than real-world applications - most of the time. :-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> You are correct, Piowa, I'm one of the ones that it's (kind of) shocking to! :-d Glad to hear it though! :-!
> 
> But on the other hand, from your past posts, I think you are one user who might be able to fully use the features of this new Rangeman and get the most out of it!
> 
> Others, like myself, will use it more for having fun than real-world applications - most of the time. :-d:-d


Yes, I plan to use mine as a fancy paperweight. :-d


----------



## bulbanator

I'll be buying one. I'm tempted to pre-order one on that spanish page.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

F17 GPR-B1000 current order list 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'm just waiting for mine when my AD gets it they'll ship it out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

i think japan is the first in 9 ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bulbanator said:


> I'll be buying one. I'm tempted to pre-order one on that spanish page.


Are you still in ? ( I just read the other thread )


----------



## bulbanator

Yeah, 95% sure. If I can get some confirmation in the next week or so on that issue, it will be 100%


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bulbanator said:


> Yeah, 95% sure. If I can get some confirmation in the next week or so on that issue, it will be 100%


----------



## Chilled

Side question, maybe a bit stupid but would this be a replacement to the current Rangeman or would lines run in tandem?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chilled said:


> Side question, maybe a bit stupid but would this be a replacement to the current Rangeman or would lines run in tandem?


Legitimate question. I would say yes it will be the replacement of the current Rangeman ( means no more additional new model/colour )


----------



## Falconeye75

Hi,

I don't understand how the battery will work. Is there one or two batteries or is it the same which can be charged by solar or by charging it ? So, if the watch is exposed enough to the sun can we just rely on solar charging or must we charge it if we want to use the GPS ? They said the GPS can be used for 1 hour after 4 hours of solar charging, does it mean that if we let the watch for 8 hours we will be able to use the GPS for 2 hours and so on ?

Another question : About the strap, I am fed up having to change plastic strap each one or 2 years like with my Suunto whereas some models are nota available. Do you know if it will be possible to find a strap for this watch in the future or when the model will be discontinued it will be impossible to find ? I read that the strap has "carbon", I don't know if it will last more thant classic strap or if it is just marketing...

Thanks a lot for your answer and feedbacks.


----------



## timeseekeer




----------



## sky_sun

GREAD GOOD AMAZING 
AND THE WIRELESS CHARGER HAHAHAH


----------



## BACKBLAST72

If I understand the technical specs, the multiband 6 function was removed because this watch is going to use a satellite signal to accomplish its time calibration process versus the radio signal used by atomic watches. The satellite signal is stronger and affected less by environmental aspects which all atomic watches have to deal with while in the calibration mode. Also on the depth sensor, its an ABC watch not a diver's watch. So the targeted technology does not apply to this new Rangeman. If you want a depth sensor then I would recommend the GWF-D1000 Frogman. Its the first Froggy equipped with one. I like the 1B version of this new Rangeman and more than likely this will be the version I will purchase when it comes out.


----------



## SgtPepper

Chilled said:


> Side question, maybe a bit stupid but would this be a replacement to the current Rangeman or would lines run in tandem?


Both are offered on the German Casio page.

Look here: https://www.g-shock.eu/de/uhren/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done BB72! F17 GPR-B1000 current order list 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72


----------



## domoon

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't understand how the battery will work. Is there one or two batteries or is it the same which can be charged by solar or by charging it ? So, if the watch is exposed enough to the sun can we just rely on solar charging or must we charge it if we want to use the GPS ? They said the GPS can be used for 1 hour after 4 hours of solar charging, does it mean that if we let the watch for 8 hours we will be able to use the GPS for 2 hours and so on ?
> 
> Another question : About the strap, I am fed up having to change plastic strap each one or 2 years like with my Suunto whereas some models are nota available. Do you know if it will be possible to find a strap for this watch in the future or when the model will be discontinued it will be impossible to find ? I read that the strap has "carbon", I don't know if it will last more thant classic strap or if it is just marketing...
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answer and feedbacks.


casio is not stranger in using two batteries in one watch so that's my guess on this one too. as for the strap, it depends on how far the future u meant. usually a g-shock strap can still be obtainable even after 5 years of it's release. and depends on how hard you are on this watch, i doubt u'll need strap replacement after 5 years. 
as for the "carbon" part, if it's like the previous JDM rangeman, the strap will be lined up with a layer of carbon fiber inside.


----------



## WES51

BACKBLAST72 said:


> Also on the depth sensor, its an ABC watch not a diver's watch.


This spin has been given here before and I still don't understand it.

So it is the very lack of the depth sensor that makes it an ABC watch alright, but then in turn we call it an ABC watch and that is why it allegedly should not have a depth sensor?

The way I see it having a depth sensor wouldn't turn this new Rangeman into a divers watch any more than a depth sensor did to the new Gulfmaster.

At the same time having a depth sensor would simply be one plus extra cool gadet feature, just like it is on the new Gulfmaster.


----------



## domoon

WES51 said:


> This spin has been given here before and I still don't understand it.
> 
> So it is the very lack of the depth sensor that makes it an ABC watch alright, but then in turn we call it an ABC watch and that is why it allegedly should not have a depth sensor?
> 
> Having a depth sensor wouldn't turn the new Rangeman into a divers watch any more than a depth sensor did to the new Gulfmaster.
> 
> Having a depth sensor would be simply one plus extra cool gadet feature just like it is on the new Gulfmaster. And who claims that to be a diver's watch?


they're categorizing the feature on the watches based on the target market. 
gulfmaster is marketed for those working on the ocean, so it makes sense there to have depth meter. from casio's copywrite about gulfmaster:
>designed to stand up to the rigors of world oceans
>A composite band with an extension mechanism allows easy band size adjustment while wearing a wet suit or gloves, which is a feature demanded by crew members

meanwhile rangeman are marketed on the hikers/climbers, as u can see in their photo ads. it doesn't makes sense for a watch marketed to hiker/climber to have depth sensor when you're hiking


----------



## kubr1ck

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 12914099


Good lord this thing is gigantic even for my absurd taste, lol.


----------



## WES51

@domoon: So I have to buy 2x expensive watches because of their advertisement targets?



Don't get me wrong. I love this watch. But for this price AND given what the competition has to offer I want it as feature packed as possible. So I can't go easy on Casio for leaving out an extra feature that could have been included.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

WES51 said:


> This spin has been given here before and I still don't understand it.
> 
> So it is the very lack of the depth sensor that makes it an ABC watch alright, but then in turn we call it an ABC watch and that is why it allegedly should not have a depth sensor?
> 
> The way I see it having a depth sensor wouldn't turn this new Rangeman into a divers watch any more than a depth sensor did to the new Gulfmaster.
> 
> At the same time having a depth sensor would simply be one plus extra cool gadet feature, just like it is on the new Gulfmaster.


so really you just want to be able to say you have an ABCD watch? haha


----------



## M-Shock

kubr1ck said:


> Good lord this thing is gigantic even for my absurd taste, lol.


Agreed, I have small wrists and wear a GWG-1000 and a GPW-2000... this new Rangeman is gigantic! Going to have to see some real world video reviews of this thing before I can even consider it.


----------



## domoon

WES51 said:


> @domoon: So I have to buy 2x expensive watches because of their advertisement targets?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love this watch. But for this price AND given what the competition has to offer I want it as feature packed as possible. So I can't go easy on Casio for leaving out an extra feature that could have been included.


sadly according to casio, yes. they would never release a one watch that would fit all. a look at their offerings in the past few years shows that. heck even if you compare it objectively, the tech in their latest watches are still somewhat behind the other brands's offerings for that certain niche. 
don't get me wrong, i (and i believe everyone else here) would love to have casio release a one watch for all that would be as much feature packed to the brim at more sensible price, but from what we see already, they won't. they have categorized their watches, marketed as such, and will stick to their gun. because it sells. their number don't lie. unless there's massive shift in their numbers or if there's big change in the top ranks of their decision makers, maybe we'll see casio changing things up. but as of now, well.... _shrugs_


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 12914091
> View attachment 12914093
> 
> 
> View attachment 12914095
> View attachment 12914097
> 
> 
> View attachment 12914099
> View attachment 12914101


Wow someone got it early lol congrats.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Wow someone got it early lol congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Would love to see some comparison shots with the Ranger


----------



## cal..45

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't understand how the battery will work. Is there one or two batteries or is it the same which can be charged by solar or by charging it ?


From what I've read it seems that the watch is housing one 3.7 volt CLB3032 Lithium-Ion with 200mah capacity, which can be charged either via USB or solar.



> So, if the watch is exposed enough to the sun can we just rely on solar charging or must we charge it if we want to use the GPS ? They said the GPS can be used for 1 hour after 4 hours of solar charging, does it mean that if we let the watch for 8 hours we will be able to use the GPS for 2 hours and so on ?


The solar charching is a secondary choice and meant as back-up for the times you don't have a wall plug and/or a powerbank/portable solar panel at hand. Should the battery run empty, you need four hours of sunshine (however sunshine is defined?) to run the GPS for one hour. However I've read somewhere that the watch without GPS or any navigation will run about 29 month with a fully charged battery.

cheers


----------



## GregNYC

Shocking as it might seem, I don’t foresee a need to use the GPS. I will set the time via BT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconeye75

Thanks for your answer ! Do you know if the manual has been released ?


----------



## cal..45

I don't think a full manual has been released yet but here are some specs in case you didn't notice before: RANGEMAN - G-SHOCK - CASIO

cheers


----------



## Adrian Markus

Images from instagram-Michael Person


----------



## sky_sun

yes i know this men he look like he have luxury watch store ?? but i didnt see this mages on hes profile and 
maybe he is a member here ??


----------



## Myrrhman

Count me in !!
Ive been thinking about it for a long time now and have come to the conclusion i really want it haha

Found a (web)store that has it. Will pre-order mine today. 

But whats this i hear about it being only limited ?
Is this true.
I cant find anymore info on it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent Myrrhman 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman


----------



## WES51

soulbridgemedia said:


> so really you just want to be able to say you have an ABCD watch? haha


No. I love the design of this watch, but I'm have no interest in it as a collector. I actually want a watch that I can *use* for all sort of things including snorkeling and the occasional freedive. And why not? Especially if there are other manufacturers who are happy to offer for me what I want in this price range. Including depth meter!


----------



## cal..45

WES51 said:


> Especially if there are other manufacturers who are happy to offer for me what I want in this price range. Including depth meter.....


......and vibration alarms, switchable positive/negative display, color display, unlimited backlight duration, on board map navigation, nearly endless customization, yada-yada-yada......

cheers


----------



## WES51

Again, I love the design of this watch! To me the looks of a watch are very important, and to my taste Casio still has *by far* the very best design of all watches AND this watch even managed to top of them all with it's beauty.

I also still consider myself a very loyal Casio fan, who is willing to pay a premium, just to be able to buy a watch that I like and to support my Casio habbit as well as the company. I'm not even insisting for this watch to have all those functions as the previously mentioned by member @cal..45. But I do dare to humbly asking for a bit more than it currently has to offer.

When the new Gulfmaster came out with the quad sensor, I was soo happy. I thought now with Casio we all entered a new era, where quad sensor will become the new normal in higher end watches just like ABC once was. But instead the new Gulfmaster remained a unicorn and Casio has yet to release another quad sensor watch. Needless to say, that I'm a bit disappointed.

Will I despite all buy this watch? I don't know. If I buy it, it will sure be an emotional in-person impulse purchase, based upon the looks of this watch and not upon it's functions.


----------



## sky_sun

this watch missing 
multiband6 
gps speed and distance without using a phone 
and i hoping if it have gray color as we see on first photo 2017 and they must making the body color as the strap color


----------



## DanielJB

WES51 said:


> No. I love the design of this watch, but I'm have no interest in it as a collector. I actually want a watch that I can *use* for all sort of things including snorkeling and the occasional freedive. And why not? Especially if there are other manufacturers who are happy to offer for me what I want in this price range. Including depth meter!


I am a relative newbie to this forum, however, I have had a lot of experience using GPS and GPS watches in the field. I have owned and continue to own a lot of them, my current is the Fenix 5. In addition I also do a lot of scuba diving, the truth is you need specific gear for specific situations if you are going diving get a suunto dive watch, last time I checked most of my GPS watches don't have depth meters on them. After having to charge my Fenix 5 up for basic watch functions every 2 weeks and having to carry a battery pack on long treks for this function, I am very pleased Casio has a solar powered gps even for 1 hour from flat and basic watch functions that don't require charging.


----------



## atlety

WES51 said:


> Again, I love the design of this watch! To me the looks of a watch are very important, and to my taste Casio still has *by far* the very best design of all watches AND this watch even managed to top of them all with it's beauty.
> 
> I also still consider myself a very loyal Casio fan, who is willing to pay a premium, just to be able to buy a watch that I like and to support my Casio habbit as well as the company. I'm not even insisting for this watch to have all those functions as the previously mentioned by member @cal..45. But I do dare to humbly asking for a bit more than it currently has to offer.
> 
> When the new Gulfmaster came out with the quad sensor, I was soo happy. I thought now with Casio we all entered a new era, where quad sensor will become the new normal in higher end watches just like ABC once was. But instead the new Gulfmaster remained a unicorn and Casio has yet to release another quad sensor watch. Needless to say, that I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Will I despite all buy this watch? I don't know. If I buy it, it will sure be an emotional in-person impulse purchase, based upon the looks of this watch and not upon it's functions.


can you tell us that other watches besides the gulfmaster have a minimum quad sensor? besides the new garmin mk1? and that they are not smartwatch? thank you very much

p.s I want more quad sensor


----------



## Myrrhman

Just got confirmation from the shop.
My watch will be shipped at the end of March (after basel, they said).

I CAN NOT wait !
So excited


----------



## sky_sun

IF YOU CANT WAIT THEY START SELLING IT IN JAPAN every one hes price somes 100000 YEN AND I SEE ONE IN YAHOO SHIPPING HES PRICE 808 USD


----------



## Myrrhman

sky_sun said:


> IF YOU CANT WAIT THEY START SELLING IT IN JAPAN every one hes price somes 100000 YEN AND I SEE ONE IN YAHOO SHIPPING HES PRICE 808 USD


Haha. Its just a figure of speech.
I paid for mine, now i just have to wait a month. 
A difficult month, but ill survive


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hasn't been much talk about this from what I've seen, but I think a YUUUUUGE advantage of this watch compared to other triple sensor Gs and Protreks like the GWG MM, the GWN-1000, PRW-7000, & okay even the quad sensor Q1000 -- is the way the "crown" is designed and operates. (if you can even call it a crown)

The fact that it rotates to scroll and then a button press selects an option, is going to make moving thru the menus VERY fast I think.  Especially once the owner gets used to the available menu options.

I'd venture to say it will be even better than pulling up the menu options on Rangeman v1!! Quicker, I'd guess.

Also, no worries about leaving the crown unlocked accidentally and causing possible water damage to the watch. And probably also stronger than a typical crown. :-!:-!


----------



## WES51

I noticed that about the crown as well. What a great design solution.

I'm pretty sure that this design will be OK to be operated in fully wet conditions as well, which on the previous screw-down and quick-lock designs was not advisable as far as I know.


----------



## John_Frederick

WES51 said:


> I'm pretty sure that this design will be OK to be operated in fully wet conditions as well,


Yep... The way it is being marketed I'm betting it was designed to perform 100% of it's functions while being completely engulfed in the fluids Bear Grylls squeezes out of elephant dung.


----------



## Time4Playnow

John_Frederick said:


> Yep... The way it is being marketed I'm betting it was designed to perform 100% of it's functions while being completely engulfed in the fluids Bear Grylls squeezes out of elephant dung.


...Maybe it's just me - but if I'm going anywhere near elephant dung, I'd be wearing a different watch! :-d (probably, no watch at all)

But no worries. I don't want to take Bear's job. :-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

A couple of these are already listed on Rakuten for the 9 March release.... ;-)

https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?k=GPR-B1000&l-id=search_regular

BTW, I just checked - the manual is not yet available.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> A couple of these are already listed on Rakuten for the 9 March release.... ;-)
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?k=GPR-B1000&l-id=search_regular
> 
> BTW, I just checked - the manual is not yet available.


Thanks 4 sharing T4P. Not interesting for me as I have my trusted source. However just ( Rakuten ) over 6000 HKD ( 760USD ) for being one of the first. Not bad ...


----------



## Falconeye75

Hi,

Do you know if it will be possible to enter directly on the watch GPS coordinates and not only on the phone ? 

do you know if the watch will receive updates during its life ?

Thanks


----------



## Time4Playnow

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know if it will be possible to enter directly on the watch GPS coordinates and not only on the phone ?
> 
> do you know if the watch will receive updates during its life ?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think we know the answers on that yet. Best thing is to check the Casio manual for the watch once it's released.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks 4 sharing T4P. Not interesting for me as I have my trusted source. However just ( Rakuten ) over 6000 HKD ( 760USD ) for being one of the first. Not bad ...


The site is telling me it's around $808 USD. That's no great price for ppl in the U.S., considering that there's a 3% foreign transaction fee on top of that to convert from yen to usd. There could still be other Rakuten sellers though that may offer it for less.


----------



## Time4Playnow

A nice shot courtesy of A Blog to Watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> A nice shot courtesy of A Blog to Watch.


Thanks for sharing T4P


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The latest & updated current order list of the GPR-B1000 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman


----------



## moonbooter

Am I the only one turned off by the violet color of the large solar bezel??? Casio's videos carefully show the watch from angles to hide this color, yet the real life photos I am seeing seem to emphasize it, especially in sunshine. While the green band looks great by itself, I don't think it matches the face. Otherwise, this one is a winner. Big size and thickness are on target but I hope they come out with limited edition models having better color combos.


----------



## domoon

moonbooter said:


> Am I the only one turned off by the violet color of the large solar bezel??? Casio's videos carefully show the watch from angles to hide this color, yet the real life photos I am seeing seem to emphasize it, especially in sunshine. While the green band looks great by itself, I don't think it matches the face. Otherwise, this one is a winner. Big size and thickness are on target but I hope they come out with limited edition models having better color combos.


correct me if i'm wrong but is'nt all solar panel color all the same across all g-shock tho?


----------



## Worker

Saw one pop up on Amazon....pricey, pricey!

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-RANGEM...id=1519784055&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+gpr-b1000


----------



## GaryK30

domoon said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but is'nt all solar panel color all the same across all g-shock tho?


It is, as far as I know. All of my digital solar Casios show a purple color on the solar panel when viewed in bright light.


----------



## WES51

moonbooter said:


> ...violet color of the large solar bezel...


That is something that I actually love on all the solar models.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

WES51 said:


> That is something that I actually love on all the solar models.


It's a belter ..❤Can't wait ⛄


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> That is something that I actually love on all the solar models.


Same here, love how in some lighting conditions the solar panel goes from blue to purple to black.


----------



## randb

Worker said:


> Saw one pop up on Amazon....pricey, pricey!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-RANGEM...id=1519784055&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+gpr-b1000


That price is ridiculous. At that price I would definitely be looking at the Garmin 5 instead. I am not sure this watch is going to offer enough to be worth the price. I own a Garmin 3 now and the Gshock just isn't stacking up. It's nice but it's GPS functionality is pretty basic.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian Markus

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GPR-B1000-1B/


----------



## Falco Furuitii

randb said:


> That price is ridiculous. At that price I would definitely be looking at the Garmin 5 instead. I am not sure this watch is going to offer enough to be worth the price. I own a Garmin 3 now and the Gshock just isn't stacking up. It's nice but it's GPS functionality is pretty basic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Biggest difference is that the garmin will not last when subjected to severe abuse..

I am certain it's a good watch, but it's no G-shock


----------



## randb

I guess the question is how much abuse will any watch get, really. I'm a big g shock fan, but none of my watches, g shock or otherwise, get smashed about regardless of where I wear them, ie diving, hiking, wrestling with baddies (I'm a police officer), working in the yard. The garmin is very sturdy and will handle most things. Unless you are in the very small minority the G-shock toughness is not truly necessary if we are being honest. Probably the wrong thing to say in this forum.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

So if you had to rugby tackle a guy you wouldn't be concerned about bashing your watch? 

I 'baby' my Gs but knowing they could take a knock, accidents happen, makes me happy.


----------



## moonbooter

Two weeks ago while driving I felt (not heard) a soft clunk. It was my Garmin Fenix 3 dropping to my foot. Without warning its resin band just broke off into two parts. Have had it about two years and only use it only for hiking where it performs well and is easily customized. No contest between the durability of Gshock vs Garmin.
Another problem with the Garmin was poor customer support. I wasn't able to download a watchface from the internet. The support rep wanted $100 to wipe my watch software and reinstall it! He said it would take an hour of internet connection. That was nonsense. I re-registered the watch and solved the problem, but doubt I will buy a Garmin again.


----------



## Adrian Markus

Finally the manual 
View attachment qw3452.ja.en.pdf


----------



## moonbooter

Hmmmm,
Wonder if a computer did the translation:
"Using the navigation
Start the navigation. A rotary switch about 1 Press and hold seconds, GPS Positioning will start in radio. When the first positioning is completed, from is displayed, the navigation screen will be displayed."


----------



## cal..45

randb said:


> That price is ridiculous. At that price I would definitely be looking at the Garmin 5 instead. I am not sure this watch is going to offer enough to be worth the price. I own a Garmin 3 now and the Gshock just isn't stacking up. It's nice but it's GPS functionality is pretty basic.


I couldn't agree more |>|>|>

cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

moonbooter said:


> Hmmmm,
> Wonder if a computer did the translation:
> "Using the navigation
> Start the navigation. A rotary switch about 1 Press and hold seconds, GPS Positioning will start in radio. When the first positioning is completed, from is displayed, the navigation screen will be displayed."


Love your other post ❤









( catalog image: credit to sky_sun )


----------



## cal..45

Falco Furuitii said:


> Biggest difference is that the garmin will not last when subjected to severe abuse..


Do you actually believe what you write or have you been kind of brainwashed by the marketing machinery? Dude, I wear and wore mechanical watches for some work and sport activities, most G-Shock fanboys would left frozen in horror and miraculously they all still run well and healthy. I admit that I never used one of the watches as a hammer to drive a nail into a wall but so I wouldn't do with any G. So please, explain what *severe abuse* exactly means without smashing your wristbone first, because I can assure you my Fenix 3 has also seen a lot of abuse and it still looks like new and works like a charm.

cheers


----------



## Falco Furuitii

cal..45 said:


> Do you actually believe what you write or have you been kind of brainwashed by the marketing machinery? Dude, I wear and wore mechanical watches for some work and sport activities, most G-Shock fanboys would left frozen in horror and miraculously they all still run well and healthy. I admit that I never used one of the watches as a hammer to drive a nail into a wall but so I wouldn't do with any G. So please, explain what *severe abuse* exactly means without smashing your wristbone first, because I can assure you my Fenix 3 has also seen a lot of abuse and it still looks like new and works like a charm.
> 
> cheers


Cal , have I ever insulted you on the forum ? . As a biker(the type with actual engines, not pedals) and an operator/officer , many many years now ,I know what "severe abuse" is, even if you do not . Your post does not warrant any further response than this


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Still umming about this - although it combines the ABC sensor with finally tide & moon graphs.

I'm guessing that this hasn't happened already as due to the limitations of LCD displays no one has been able to come up with a good user experience.

With the GPS I can see it being very practical and of use when I'm out in the wilds.

Do hope this doesn't mean an end the 9400x series - especially those limited editions. I think I'll be a late adopter of this once the release "bugs" if any are ironed out.


----------



## cal..45

Falco Furuitii said:


> Cal , have I ever insulted you on the forum ? . As a biker(the type with actual engines, not pedals) and an operator/officer , many many years now ,I know what "severe abuse" is, even if you do not . Your post does not warrant any further response than this


No you havn't, neiter I have you (unless you find my post above offensive - in this case I apologize). I just find it strange to say that any other brand than a G-Shock will "not last when subjected to severe abuse" without any scientific reason, without any explanation what that even means. It sounds like "Casio is the one and only who can make tough watches", which I can assure is nonsense and couldn't be further from the truth. We all know how tough G's are, there is absolute no denying in it and this is not even open to debate. But to say other brands simply break because of harsh condition (whatever they are) is in my opinion ignorant, again please don't be offended, it is just my way to look at this.

cheers


----------



## Falco Furuitii

cal..45 said:


> No you havn't, neiter I have you (unless you find my post above offensive - in this case I apologize). I just find it strange to say that any other brand than a G-Shock will "not last when subjected to severe abuse" without any scientific reason, without any explanation what that even means. It sounds like "Casio is the one and only who can make tough watches", which I can assure is nonsense and couldn't be further from the truth. We all know how tough G's are, there is absolute no denying in it and this is not even open to debate. But to say other brands simply break because of harsh condition (whatever they are) is in my opinion ignorant, again please don't be offended, it is just my way to look at this.
> 
> cheers


Copy that.

Let me assure you that I am in no way ignorant or brainwashed ,and that marketing has no effect on me . I learn by experience what works and what does not, what is weak or strong and all that .

Casio has also made mistakes and probably will again in future. My list of personal experience is much too long to post on a forum, so you will have to take my word for saying I have taken watches

to the limit. Many brands and types . Some survive ,others don't . I trust the G-shocks to come out working on the other side ,most of the time .

Peace


----------



## Isildur00

Hi
Right now i'm on the verge of buying a Mudmaster from amazon! But i see some pictures and videos and photo of this new rangeman. So you i should wait for the Gpr-1000 or stick with my Gwg-1000 plans? I'm not a gshock expert but i have some automatic watches like 4 hamiltons! And my favorite watch is hamilton Belowzero1000 which i own it, so there is the reason that i love the rugged look of mudmaster. Right now i can buy it from amazon for about 550 bucks but the new rangeman price is about 900 bucks right now and i think at this point it does not worth it( for a digital watch). And if i want to buy it, i must wait a long time for the price to cut down and be at the range of mudmaster. So any one does have an opinion? Should i stick to my plans and buy mudmaster before it goes out of stock or wait for the rangeman some time and buy it with a fair price?
Tnx all.


----------



## ryan93civic

Isildur00 said:


> Hi
> Right now i'm on the verge of buying a Mudmaster from amazon! But i see some pictures and videos and photo of this new rangeman. So you i should wait for the Gpr-1000 or stick with my Gwg-1000 plans? I'm not a gshock expert but i have some automatic watches like 4 hamiltons! And my favorite watch is hamilton Belowzero1000 which i own it, so there is the reason that i love the rugged look of mudmaster. Right now i can buy it from amazon for about 550 bucks but the new rangeman price is about 900 bucks right now and i think at this point it does not worth it( for a digital watch). And if i want to buy it, i must wait a long time for the price to cut down and be at the range of mudmaster. So any one does have an opinion? Should i stick to my plans and buy mudmaster before it goes out of stock or wait for the rangeman some time and buy it with a fair price?
> Tnx all.


If you can wait a few weeks see what kind of real world reviews this Rangeman gets, Im sure there will be youtube videos and write ups on this forum. If I was dropping that much coin on a watch I would want to hear first hand thoughts on it.


----------



## casiofool

I'll probably buy one for the following reasons: It's new and shiny. It's big (I only wear GX-56's and Frogmen). Big time display at 55 my eyesight is OK for distance but I need reading glasses for fine work and that slightly affects glancing at my watch. I'm a bit tired and jaded and any new toy cheers me up at least for a while. GPS....probably will hardly use it but on rare occasions like being in a strange city etc. could be useful. Hope they bring out some coloured resin for it! Sorry if I sound like a lightweight but I am.


----------



## casiofool

randb said:


> I guess the question is how much abuse will any watch get, really. I'm a big g shock fan, but none of my watches, g shock or otherwise, get smashed about regardless of where I wear them, ie diving, hiking, wrestling with baddies (I'm a police officer), working in the yard. The garmin is very sturdy and will handle most things. Unless you are in the very small minority the G-shock toughness is not truly necessary if we are being honest. Probably the wrong thing to say in this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The truth is never the wrong thing to say! I baby my g-shocks the slightest scuff has me reaching for the polish or spare resin. It's good to know if you drop them on a hard floor they won't smash. The only sports I do are skiing and motorcycling and both times they are under thick sleeves/gloves.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I added you casiofool. Like your spirit Updated order list of the GPR-B1000 

1) mtb2104
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool


----------



## Fergfour

Falco Furuitii said:


> Copy that.
> 
> Casio has also made mistakes and probably will again in future. My list of personal experience is much too long to post on a forum, so you will have to take my word for saying I have taken watches to the limit. Many brands and types . Some survive ,others don't . I trust the G-shocks to come out working on the other side ,most of the time .
> 
> Peace


Now you've got me intrigued. Not even one or two short stories? I like reading the experiences of others and how their watches survived.


----------



## casiofool

Thanks! I'll definitely have to get one now....checking the current (appalling) state of my credit cards.


----------



## CADirk

casiofool said:


> I'll probably buy one for the following reasons: It's new and shiny. It's big (I only wear GX-56's and Frogmen). Big time display at 55 my eyesight is OK for distance but I need reading glasses for fine work and that slightly affects glancing at my watch. I'm a bit tired and jaded and any new toy cheers me up at least for a while. GPS....probably will hardly use it but on rare occasions like being in a strange city etc. could be useful. Hope they bring out some coloured resin for it! Sorry if I sound like a lightweight but I am.


I'll wait for the first reviews and user guides for this one.
The GPS will probably get the most use in a "Where did i park my car" mode.
Not so sure about the colors, the previous (9400) rangeman was available in a lot of nice and bright shades, but with this display, it might be more of a strapmonster like the mudmaster. (Black case, colored everything else.)

I really do want to see a size comparison between this and the GWG-1000 mudmaster.


----------



## mtb2104

Order for GREEN one placed and waiting now. 

darn! I am impulsive


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Order for GREEN one placed and waiting now.
> 
> darn! I am impulsive


Awesome mtb Can't say a date but sometimes in March ( Olive one ) 
❤


----------



## mtb2104

shipped! should be here next week. 

If anyone needs "enabling", let me know... I will try to compare with a few others Gs I have, namely GPW/GWG/GWN and Frogs


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> shipped! should be here next week.
> 
> If anyone needs "enabling", let me know... I will try to compare with a few others Gs I have, namely GPW/GWG/GWN and Frogs


Super duper cool and pls also with the old Ranger if possible Thanks mtb


----------



## CdrShepard

I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion on the styling of the new Rangeman. It's a departure from the perennial 7-segment display, and the lack of detailing on the face/dial in favour of a fully-utilised and exposed LCD screen seems like a more practical approach to using screen real estate.

I wonder if subsequent digital G's will all be headed in this direction. Thoughts? I think I might miss the over-the-top tough look if this is the case.


----------



## Falconeye75

mtb2104 said:


> shipped! should be here next week.
> 
> If anyone needs "enabling", let me know... I will try to compare with a few others Gs I have, namely GPW/GWG/GWN and Frogs


Congratulations !!

Should be great to know if the watch can be entirely charged by solar or if we have to charge it sometimes like any other smartwatch. It is not yet clear if this watch has one or two batteries. If it must me charged with charger sometimes, it will not be very useful.

Thanks.


----------



## mtb2104

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper cool and pls also with the old Ranger if possible Thanks mtb


Definitely! 



Falconeye75 said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Should be great to know if the watch can be entirely charged by solar or if we have to charge it sometimes like any other smartwatch. It is not yet clear if this watch has one or two batteries. If it must me charged with charger sometimes, it will not be very useful.
> 
> Thanks.


This might require longer term test... I will try to utilize the battery as much as I can, and stay away from the charger if possible... Currently the plan is to take the watch for my end March trip and see how it fairs.


----------



## cal..45

Falconeye75 said:


> Congratulations !!
> Should be great to know if the watch can be entirely charged by solar or if we have to charge it sometimes like any other smartwatch.


Sure it can be charged by solar alone, it only will take forever but if you can wait for a month or more, no problem because....



> It is not yet clear if this watch has one or two batteries.


....it has one battery - a CBL3032 3.7 volt LiIon - with 200 mah and we all know how long it takes to fully charge a CTL1616 with 18mah, so go figure...



> If it must me charged with charger sometimes, it will not be very useful.


Nothing is further from the truth, quite contrary a charger will be the only thing that makes sense and is useful. You simply can't rely on solar charging while using this watch heavily in GPS mode when outdoors, it doesn't work that way. In my opinion a powerbank (doesn't have to be big, a credit card sized one with 2000-3000 mah is more than enough) is mandatory for a longer trip in the woods or a an extended hike. Four hours of sunshine (50000 lux) for one hour of GPS usage may sound good in theory but people will soon find out that it is not. On the other hand will a powerbank charge that thing in one or two hours to a full blast.

cheers


----------



## casiofool

cal..45 said:


> Sure it can be charged by solar alone, it only will take forever but if you can wait for a month or more, no problem because....
> 
> ....it has one battery - a CBL3032 3.7 volt LiIon - with 200 mah and we all know how long it takes to fully charge a CTL1616 with 18mah, so go figure...
> 
> Nothing is further from the truth, quite contrary a charger will be the only thing that makes sense and is useful. You simply can't rely on solar charging while using this watch heavily in GPS mode when outdoors, it doesn't work that way. In my opinion a powerbank (doesn't have to be big, a credit card sized one with 2000-3000 mah is more than enough) is mandatory for a longer trip in the woods or a an extended hike. Four hours of sunshine (50000 lux) for one hour of GPS usage may sound good in theory but people will soon find out that it is not. On the other hand will a powerbank charge that thing in one or two hours to a full blast.
> 
> cheers


I don't do this sort of stuff anymore but can't you get medium sized solar panels (kinda like the size of a 7 inch tablet) that clip to the top of a rucksack then this charges your power-bank during the day and the power-bank charges the watch during the night?


----------



## Hitec

The moment I heard of this watch, I wanted to have it! I really like the look of it. I have been wearing the old Rangeman for 3 years, when I decided to try the Garmin Fenix 5. Too big for me to run/sport with, so went with the Forerunner 935. Have been wearing this one for the last year and really like it. But lately I started to miss the ruggedness, the comfort of knowing it will last forever without the need to charge, the accurate sensors etc. of my Rangeman. And then I saw my Rangeman, sitting in the sun, being happy as always. I just felt like wearing it again. The Forerunner starts to become boring, whereas my Rangeman still doesn't get bored after 4 years! Which suprises me as I like the customisability the Garmin offers.

Then I saw a GPS G-Shock... Wow! That is what I want! Best of both worlds . 
However, before buying I would really like to know how feature-rich the navigation is, how the battery/solar/charging stuff works and whether you can go without smartphone all the way or not to use all its features. The Forerunner/Fenix series can be used to navigate to manually entered coördinates. As far as I know, the new Rangeman will not have this option. I can, however, get over this as I have only used this option on my Forerunner a few times during the year. 
What I did use more is just save my current location to navigate back to it later, something the new Rangeman will have if I am correct!
I will be missing the 1-second interval the Garmin offers, which gives us speed and a more 'live' tracking. But I know this would be too much energy consuming.

For now I will sit back and wait for the reviews to come. I just hope it will become worth it to me.


----------



## mtb2104

Hitec said:


> What I did use more is just save my current location to navigate back to it later, something the new Rangeman will have if I am correct!


That's definitely 1 area I will be testing, esp during my upcoming trip!


----------



## WES51

cal..45 said:


> ...can't rely on solar charging while using this watch heavily in GPS mode when outdoors...


Although I see things the same way as far as power consumption goes, I doubt this will ever be a problem, sadly because it will hardly be used at all. I like the watch, but given this watches very limited GPS functions, I look at the GPS function of it like the GPS function of the GPW2000. It sets the time and in addition it is probably a nice feature to have, but really only of limited use in real life. Because let's be honest, when does anyone need to use GPS in order to find their way back? Using maps and GPS is usually for going forward, while most outdoor loving people tend to be able to return without maps. Those who can't will probably need much more help than just this watch.


----------



## cal..45

casiofool said:


> I don't do this sort of stuff anymore but can't you get medium sized solar panels (kinda like the size of a 7 inch tablet) that clip to the top of a rucksack then this charges your power-bank during the day and the power-bank charges the watch during the night?


Sure you can, you can also charge the watch with a portable solar panel directly (and quick) but I guess that is not what member Falconeye75 had in mind...

cheers


----------



## Falconeye75

Thanks a lot for all your answers ! 

I know it can be possible to charge it with a solar charger  and it can also be done with a Garmin. 
My question was more about not having a second battery that I have to take care and charging it often even if I don't use the gps.

The watch is missing a lot of gps functions, however it can be interesting. I don't understand why it's not possible to enter gps coordinates on the watch.

Another thing is how much will cost a strap replacement and for how many time it will be possible to find this model. 

I am fed up with my Suunto strap that was saying being super resistant and that I had to change every year, I was taking care of it a lot and never use it at the swimming pool.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Falconeye75 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your answers !
> 
> I know it can be possible to charge it with a solar charger  and it can also be done with a Garmin.
> *My question was more about not having a second battery that I have to take care and charging it often even if I don't use the gps.*
> 
> The watch is missing a lot of gps functions, however it can be interesting. I don't understand why it's not possible to enter gps coordinates on the watch.
> 
> Another thing is how much will cost a strap replacement and for how many time it will be possible to find this model.
> 
> I am fed up with my Suunto strap that was saying being super resistant and that I had to change every year, I was taking care of it a lot and never use it at the swimming pool.


If you don't use the GPS, then the battery should remain charged just fine by solar alone, just like any other g-shock. Should be able to go indefinitely that way as long as it's getting sunlight.

But if you will use the GPS a lot, then you'd definitely need the charger. Casio's own specs make that clear. Still, for someone going out on say a day or weekend hike, you could probably use it continuously in GPS while hiking, and not have to charge it for that short duration. (up to 20 hours or so, I think). With intermittent GPS use, I think Casio says you'll get a little over 30 hours out of a full charge.


----------



## JoeR

So it talks to satellites which gives it the ability to constantly correct to exact time, but it needs to pair to smart phone to do so. ? What am I missing here?


----------



## Time4Playnow

JoeR said:


> So it talks to satellites which gives it the ability to constantly correct to exact time, but it needs to pair to smart phone to do so. ? What am I missing here?


No, it doesn't need to pair to a smartphone to do that. The smartphone app just gives the watch greater capabilities when it comes to GPS navigation. Instead of making the Rangeman a full smartwatch, they put the advanced navigation features into the phone's app, which the watch uses. The watch still has some basic GPS navigation functions, and is much more of an independent watch than true smartwatches.

BTW, it can/does pair to a smartphone to update the time via Bluetooth and Internet time servers. So those are the two ways it can sync with the correct time. I'm sure Bluetooth will be the preferred method by the watch as it uses much less power than connecting to GPS satellites.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great write up T4P. Bookmarked it  Thanks a lot. Can somebody pls confirm the origin of the 3 attached photos posted sometimes here on F17 ( just 4 Copyright reasons ) If i remember correctly it's Casio Japan ? Thanks a lot


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great write up T4P. Bookmarked it  Thanks a lot. Can somebody pls confirm the origin of the 3 attached photos posted sometimes here on F17 ( just 4 Copyright reasons ) If i remember correctly it's Casio Japan ? Thanks a lot


Yup, g-shock.jp.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Yup, g-shock.jp.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kubr1ck said:


> Yup, g-shock.jp.


Yup, Yup, those are original press photos from Casio and excerpted from their marketing video below. All rights reserved to Casio, Inc. ;-)


----------



## Scout

Anyone know the diameter of the display?


----------



## mtb2104

Some quick and dirty unboxing. Box is smaller than I expected.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Huge congrats mtbGreat photos. First unboxing if I'm not mistaken. Have lots of fun. Enjoy


----------



## kubr1ck

mtb2104 said:


> Some quick and dirty unboxing. Box is smaller than I expected.


Nice! MTB hooks us up with an unboxing. :-!

That watch is set for LA though. I think it was meant to be sent to me. ;-) :-d

Enjoy it, man!


----------



## mtb2104

So they did provide the cable too










And here is the charging indicator


----------



## Scout

What are your intitial impressions?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How is the backplate mtb?


----------



## mtb2104

Scout said:


> What are your intitial impressions?


Ah!

1. It's actually quite comfy, esp when strap down tight. The shapes of the corner resin help.
2. I have NOT connected to the app, and I will try to stay away from it for a few days and see how it fairs in terms of GPS functionalities and others.
3. The strap is really NOT that long!
3. Beep is quite soft though.


----------



## mtb2104

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How is the backplate mtb?


The backplate is smooth to the skin, and when worn tight, it actually does leave deep nasty marks on the wrist, which is great!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> The backplate is smooth to the skin, and when worn tight, it actually does leave deep nasty marks on the wrist, which is great!


Great .. could you post a photo of the backplate ?  ( whenever you like of course )


----------



## mtb2104

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great .. could you post a photo of the backplate ?  ( whenever you like of course )


Meow~!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Meow~!


Awesome  Thanks so much  Enjoy


----------



## mtb2104

Time to get some GPS actions.... tall buildings and cloudy weather are not ideal

Navigation: can't locate
Time sync: ok


----------



## T3C

I find the navigation GPS takes a long time, much longer than the time syncing, to acquire the satellites. In fact many of the operations require a couple of seconds to complete. Not a biggie but it just doesnt feel instantaneous.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Time to get some GPS actions.... tall buildings and cloudy weather are not ideal
> 
> Navigation: can't locate
> Time sync: ok


It looks fantastic on your wristNot a hint of overlapping.


----------



## Servus

Hello and good morning,
I'm always wondering if the new Rangeman will pay off for me or not.

Kind Regards


----------



## watchw

OMG i can't... It's so Beautiful and futuristic, unfortunately i can't afford it right now, I'm going cry a little lol


----------



## mtb2104

Servus said:


> Hello and good morning,
> I'm always wondering if the new Rangeman will pay off for me or not.
> 
> Kind Regards


It's personal for sure, but a big fat YES if:

1. you like full digital Gs
2. you like full digital Gs with GPS
3. you like GPS watch with solar charging capability
4. you LOVE G SHOCKs!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> It's personal for sure, but a big fat YES if:
> 
> 1. you like full digital Gs
> 2. you like full digital Gs with GPS
> 3. you like GPS watch with solar charging capability
> 4. you LOVE G SHOCKs!


I'm now 5 years into G's and I have seen some new & IMHO spectacular releases in the last few years ( especially 2015 onwards ) But it seems to me this one tops it all. It's an absolute new model ( no facelift whatsoever ) A real belter Can't wait for my package ❤️ Thanks again for the fine photos mtb. The icing on the cake


----------



## kevio

mtb2104 said:


> It's personal for sure, but a big fat YES if:
> 
> 1. you like full digital Gs
> 2. you like full digital Gs with GPS
> 3. you like GPS watch with solar charging capability
> 4. you LOVE G SHOCKs!


Looks great mtb, especially the color combination!


----------



## mtb2104

Thanks guys!

One thing I don't quite understand is... why only the navigation button has polished center?


----------



## mtb2104

And the pocket shot!


----------



## harald-hans

What is your wrist size ... ?


----------



## mtb2104

harald-hans said:


> What is your wrist size ... ?


Roughly 7


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> And the pocket shot!


That's right from a lifestyle magazine  Super handsome shot


----------



## mtb2104

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's out of a magazine  Super handsome shot


hahaha thanks Tom!

Just want to "enable" folks who are on the fence with the size.... those close up photos with camera phones are NOT accurate! It is actually quite manageable.


----------



## Odie

mtb2104 said:


> Time to get some GPS actions.... tall buildings and cloudy weather are not ideal
> 
> Navigation: can't locate
> Time sync: ok


HI MTB,

You'll have a plethora of more questions once people wake up =). Do you have any other watches with GPS navigation such as Suunto or Garmin to compare GPS connectivity? It wouldn't be fair to judge Casio if it's traditionally difficult in your area.


----------



## mtb2104

Odie said:


> HI MTB,
> 
> You'll have a plethora of more questions once people wake up =). Do you have any other watches with GPS navigation such as Suunto or Garmin to compare GPS connectivity? It wouldn't be fair to judge Casio if it's traditionally difficult in your area.


I do have a basic FR30... need to find a time to walk both watches to compare.


----------



## Hitec

Really awesome shots! Thank you for taking the effort!
I'll patiently wait for more details to show up. I am quite a bit in love with this watch...
I don't think the price tag will go down here in the Netherlands unfortunately, the GW-9400 still costs the same as when it was released (€300).
But I'll get over this anyway, I think it is worth it. 

Actually the price seems alright, €300 GW-9400 + €500 Fenix 5 = €800 GPR-B1000 

One question though, how is the lug to lug length compared to the GW-9400? I have rather slim wrists, about 6,5inch, but the GW-9400 wears just fine for me. 
Does it wear about the same, or perhaps even beter?


----------



## mtb2104

Hitec said:


> One question though, how is the lug to lug length compared to the GW-9400? I have rather slim wrists, about 6,5inch, but the GW-9400 wears just fine for me.
> Does it wear about the same, or perhaps even beter?


On paper, it is roughly 5mm longer on the GPR (60.3 vs 55.2), but the straps on GPR drops down immediately. I have almost no gap when wearing the new GPR, but some gaps when wearing the GW9400.

I have to wear GW9400 slightly loose as the bottom resins are quite uncomfortable when worn tight. On the other hand, GPR feels great when worn snug.

I will get some shots tonight.


----------



## Hitec

mtb2104 said:


> On paper, it is roughly 5mm longer on the GPR (60.3 vs 55.2), but the straps on GPR drops down immediately. I have almost no gap when wearing the new GPR, but some gaps when wearing the GW9400.
> 
> I have to wear GW9400 slightly loose as the bottom resins are quite uncomfortable when worn tight. On the other hand, GPR feels great when worn snug.
> 
> I will get some shots tonight.


Thank you! That is exactly what I hoped for. I also have two options with the GW9400, either a bit loose or a bit too tight. Have always worn it a bit loose, leaving gaps, as one notch tighter becomes uncomfortable quickly.
This watch seems to fit the slimmer wrist better than the GW9400. Really hoped for this, didn't think it would actually be the case. This watch becomes more and more awesome haha


----------



## mtb2104

Compared to GW9400


























Rounder bottom resin on the GPR










VS GW9400 more square-ish bottom resin


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow cool cool comparison shots Old Ranger so small


----------



## mtb2104

Haha yes it is Tom!

Next to 2000 this time


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Congratulations to your new toy and thank you for the photos! 

Can the new Rangeman show notifications from your phone, too?


----------



## mtb2104

Mr_Wulf said:


> Congratulations to your new toy and thank you for the photos!
> 
> Can the new Rangeman show notifications from your phone, too?


Nope. It's not smart enough.


----------



## mtb2104

Quick GPS test... acquired @ 42-43s mark on the GPR

Apologies for sh!tty video format & quality.


----------



## Hitec

mtb2104 said:


> Quick GPS test... acquired @ 42-43s mark on the GPR
> 
> Apologies for sh!tty video format & quality.


No need to, the video has great quality! Best quality footage with GPS activity of the Rangeman I have seen so far haha.
My girlfriend has the Forerunner 35 as well, and compared to the Forerunner 935 it does take quite a bit longer to connect.
But I am really happy to see that it connects within 45 seconds in a, like you said earlier, not so GPS friendly environment.


----------



## hishammsm

mtb2104 said:


> Haha yes it is Tom!
> 
> Next to 2000 this time


That's a big G indeed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Haha yes it is Tom!
> 
> Next to 2000 this time


Great shot again. So nice


----------



## Miklos86

Thank you for the real life shots. My observations:

1. It looks cool as hell.
2. It's waaay too big for my liking.
3. Looking forward to the WRUW shots from those of you who can pull it off.
4. Maybe one day I'll get one and convert it to a pocket watch. Perfect size for that. Rangeman V1 on the wrist, V2 on the belt, ready for anything.


----------



## mtb2104

Miklos86 said:


> Thank you for the real life shots. My observations:
> 
> 1. It looks cool as hell.
> 2. It's waaay too big for my liking.
> 3. Looking forward to the WRUW shots from those of you who can pull it off.
> 4. Maybe one day I'll get one and convert it to a pocket watch. Perfect size for that. Rangeman V1 on the wrist, V2 on the belt, ready for anything.


Yes is big, esp with its almost all-dial look and feel, and it has almost no lug when compared to other Gs! (And those camera phone shots aren't helping either)

But it's surprisingly comfortable for me during past few hours. Need more wrist time.

In terms of functions, I think it's awesome if your route does not contain tunnels. My navigation test failed during my ride home; but it resumed once I exited the tunnel. And I still have no idea how to recall those activities details on the watch itself... it shows only a time stamp and I can delete it, but not displaying the details.


----------



## grinch_actual

Very cool mtb! I hope you're liking it.


----------



## sky_sun

mtb2104
nice video and photos
can you say about speedometer ?? gps speed 
if the watch have it ?


----------



## mtb2104

sky_sun said:


> mtb2104
> nice video and photos
> can you say about speedometer ?? gps speed
> if the watch have it ?


Don't think so... eyes on the road!
I think this watch is meant for trekking, though it is possible to shorten the data collection duration


----------



## Worker

Congrats MTB!!

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and all those great pics with us!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Is it possible to merge all the gpr-b1000 threads? I'm going crazy going in to all of them every few minutes (;


----------



## mtb2104

Next to D1000 Frog.


----------



## mtb2104

Bad a$$ clear display! 










I think I can smack a few zombies during apocalypse!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Next to D1000 Frog.


Now that's uber cool and I have been waiting for this pair 4 quite some time. First ever comparison shot GPR-B1000 vs GWF-D1000 Awesome awesome ❤️❤️


----------



## WES51

watchw said:


> Is it possible to merge all the gpr-b1000 threads? I'm going crazy going in to all of them every few minutes (;


I agree. That would be great!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

All these photos can't wait for mine next month.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

mtb2104 said:


> Bad a$$ clear display!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can smack a few zombies during apocalypse!


Can't beat a watch that can double as knuckle dusters.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> Hello and good morning,
> I'm always wondering if the new Rangeman will pay off for me or not.
> 
> Kind Regards


Servus with all your outdoor activities and your love for nature ( so many wonderful,stunning nature thread posts/ photos here ) the new GPR Ranger would be in extremely good hands - no doubt


----------



## watchw

Can you please elaborate about the weight / size / comfort of the Frog vs the Rangeman? Thanks 


mtb2104 said:


> Next to D1000 Frog.


----------



## mtb2104

watchw said:


> Can you please elaborate about the weight / size / comfort of the Frog vs the Rangeman? Thanks


On paper, GPR Rangeman is 1g heavier than D1000 Frog (142 vs 141). 
However, GPR flops around much less than D1000 Frog when sized to my preference, and hence overall comfort is better on the GPR Rangeman.
GPR is visually much bulkier.. but it's a G Shock afterall!


----------



## M-Shock

mtb2104 said:


> Haha yes it is Tom!
> 
> Next to 2000 this time


THANK YOU!


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> And the pocket shot!


Congrats MTB!! Very nice watch. :-!

And nice shot above. Why, in that photo, the Rangeman Navi looks small. Even, dare I say, petite!! :-d LOL Well okay, that's a bit of a stretch, but the size DOES look much more reasonable here than in other, more closeup photos.

I do have one serious question. Does the size of the time digits vary a bit depending on what view you have on the screen? Reason I ask - in looking at the side-by-side with the D1000 Frog, the Ranger's digits did not appear to be overly huge. BUT in looking at the side-by-side with the GPW-2000 and the Ranger v1, it appears that the Rangeman Navi had a "different" time screen showing, and it looked to me like its digits were MUCH larger than on the other display screen. Is that true?? :think:

Thanks for all of your photos and comments!


----------



## sky_sun

yes if that possible the admin can put all in one ??
there is 2 thread and n3 from luxury times


----------



## WES51

From the pictures that I have seen so far, the size of the watch appears to be perfect to me too. It is a big watch for sure, but I don't think it of it as being *too* big.


----------



## andyahs

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats MTB!! Very nice watch. :-!
> 
> And nice shot above. Why, in that photo, the Rangeman Navi looks small. Even, dare I say, petite!! :-d LOL Well okay, that's a bit of a stretch, but the size DOES look much more reasonable here than in other, more closeup photos.
> 
> I do have one serious question. Does the size of the time digits vary a bit depending on what view you have on the screen? Reason I ask - in looking at the side-by-side with the D1000 Frog, the Ranger's digits did not appear to be overly huge. BUT in looking at the side-by-side with the GPW-2000 and the Ranger v1, it appears that the Rangeman Navi had a "different" time screen showing, and it looked to me like its digits were MUCH larger than on the other display screen. Is that true?? :think:
> 
> Thanks for all of your photos and comments!


When I photograph my own wristshots the watch looks huge on me but looking in a mirror they look normal. Just the way they photograph and angles make the watch appear huge.


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats MTB!! Very nice watch. :-!
> 
> And nice shot above. Why, in that photo, the Rangeman Navi looks small. Even, dare I say, petite!! :-d LOL Well okay, that's a bit of a stretch, but the size DOES look much more reasonable here than in other, more closeup photos.
> 
> I do have one serious question. Does the size of the time digits vary a bit depending on what view you have on the screen? Reason I ask - in looking at the side-by-side with the D1000 Frog, the Ranger's digits did not appear to be overly huge. BUT in looking at the side-by-side with the GPW-2000 and the Ranger v1, it appears that the Rangeman Navi had a "different" time screen showing, and it looked to me like its digits were MUCH larger than on the other display screen. Is that true?? :think:
> 
> Thanks for all of your photos and comments!


Thanks!

Yes they are in different screen settings.
It was in the dual time setting when next to D1000 Frog and basic time only setting in the pocket shot. Those digits are HUGE! 

You know... new toy so keep playing with it... hahaha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great photos mtb. Pls keep them coming


----------



## mtb2104

Trying to be the "enabler" again.

Big? Yes!
Bad a$$? Hell ya! 

PS: 7 inch wrist, roughly 54mm visual width... with no muscle on forearm 










Today I will explore the app, since watch-only navigation seems to have a few flaws:

1. Cannot retrieve activity data on the watch... meaning if I am done with a route and quit navigation, I can't reopen it and backtrack it on the watch directly. If someone knows how, please share.

2. It seems that if GPS signal dropped for awhile, it wiped out previous recorded track, at least on the watch. Will need to download to the phone to validate if that's the case.

If past activities cannot be retrieved directly on the watch for backtracking, it's kind of useless in my scenarios, whereby you reach the destination, quit the navigation, stay awhile, and want to backtrack to where you started.

*** Update
*
1. Activity logs on the phone was not wiped out... it shows a straight-line from last point of data to the point when sky was visible again... fair enough.
2. Created a route on the phone, and will test it later today.
3. Unfortunately, it seems that only ONE route can be saved on the watch.... you can plan the route and place 9 way points... will see how those way points behave later today.
4. I will play with setting goals next without any planned route, and see if it will point me there... but the point memo seems to require YOU to be physically there before it will work... so we will see.
5. Downloaded activities can be removed on the watch, and they will stay on the phone. That's nice to keep track of where you have been with the watch.
6. Phone find capability requires the app to be opened (can be running in the background, but needs to be opened) and bluetooth enabled... it gave a very "urgent" ring tone.

So I guess the use case for this watch is:

1. If you have a long hike ahead of you, plan it on the phone and track it on the watch... no worries about phone/watch battery dying... 
2. If you just want to walk around aimlessly, track it as activity and you can review the details later on the phone.
3. After you collected a few point of interest, you should be able to set them as goals and navigate there


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for the updates mtb


----------



## T3C

There is one minor flaw wrt the tagging of photos during the activity timeline.

Any other photos that come in from other apps such as whatsapp will register in the timeline and you cant delete them. Although you can "hide" them at the top (sort of a summary) they will still show on the timeline. This sort of sucks if you want a "clean" set of photos showing the sights from your trek/trip.


----------



## MrMundy

How's the battery life? Do u have to charge it everyday at night?


----------



## mtb2104

MrMundy said:


> How's the battery life? Do u have to charge it everyday at night?


Not for me, yet.
Navigated during my commute (roughly 1 hour per day) + playing around the settings... battery still full


----------



## Worker

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such great photos mtb. Pls keep them coming


Indeed!!! I'm all eyes!

Thanks again!


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Not for me, yet.
> Navigated during my commute (roughly 1 hour per day) + playing around the settings... battery still full


I'm also one of the ones who appreciates the photos and all of the info you're providing. :-!

I am curious about one thing that's not GPS-related. The baro graph... By any chance, does it give you the option to have the graph update every 30 minutes (like on PRW-7000), or is it just every 2 hours? :think:

Sometime, if you feel like it, a pic of the baro graph would be nice. ;-):-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Not for me, yet.
> Navigated during my commute (roughly 1 hour per day) + playing around the settings... battery still full


Super cool


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm also one of the ones who appreciates the photos and all of the info you're providing. :-!
> 
> I am curious about one thing that's not GPS-related. The baro graph... By any chance, does it give you the option to have the graph update every 30 minutes (like on PRW-7000), or is it just every 2 hours? :think:
> 
> Sometime, if you feel like it, a pic of the baro graph would be nice. ;-):-d


I can only find interval setting a for the altimeter, not for baro.










The chart seems to show trend over past 48 hours. I count 24 dots and I guess it's 2-hour per dot/interval.


----------



## Scout

What’s the diameter of the display?


----------



## mtb2104

Scout said:


> What's the diameter of the display?


26mm 3-9, display area only.


----------



## theotherphil

moonbooter said:


> Two weeks ago while driving I felt (not heard) a soft clunk. It was my Garmin Fenix 3 dropping to my foot. Without warning its resin band just broke off into two parts. Have had it about two years and only use it only for hiking where it performs well and is easily customized. No contest between the durability of Gshock vs Garmin.
> Another problem with the Garmin was poor customer support. I wasn't able to download a watchface from the internet. The support rep wanted $100 to wipe my watch software and reinstall it! He said it would take an hour of internet connection. That was nonsense. I re-registered the watch and solved the problem, but doubt I will buy a Garmin again.


I've had G-Shocks where the resin band also broke so that is hardly representative of "toughness". My experience with Garmin support has been great. I had owned my Fenix 5X since the pre-orders and mine was in the first shipment in Aus. I noticed that the baro was consistently reading 3mb above my Garmin GPSMap. I posted on the support forums and they said it would be fixed in a future firmware update. When my partner purchased her 5S a year later, I noticed hers was very accurate reading exactly the same as the GPSMap and the local airfield. I rang Garmin and they asked for photos of all of them side by side, all calibrated to a known altitude. They sent me a brand new, fully boxed 5X with all accessories and didn't just repair or replace with a refurb. The full turn around time was less than 10 days and the replacement is spot on with accuracy.

I have a number of G-Shocks including the older Rangeman but I just don't see where this new model is an $800 watch. Sure, it looks cool but I'm not sure it's got the features to justify it's current price point. Maybe if it was $300 cheaper. The Fenix 5X has it beat in every single metric except maybe "perceived" toughness. Given that I'm ex military and now currently work on a S&R/ Critical Care Helicopter, I know exactly what harsh environments are and the Fenix 5X has lapped up everything that's been thrown at it.


----------



## mtb2104

Thanks for sharing your experience!

Indeed if I want a true GPS watch, GPR has quite a long way to go... but I *hate to bring those cables & chargers when travelling*, so this guy definitely stands out from the bunch!

PS: I lost the charger for FR7XX (without optical heart rate monitor) awhile ago and it has been left untouched for a long long time...



theotherphil said:


> I've had G-Shocks where the resin band also broke so that is hardly representative of "toughness". My experience with Garmin support has been great. I had owned my Fenix 5X since the pre-orders and mine was in the first shipment in Aus. I noticed that the baro was consistently reading 3mb above my Garmin GPSMap. I posted on the support forums and they said it would be fixed in a future firmware update. When my partner purchased her 5S a year later, I noticed hers was very accurate reading exactly the same as the GPSMap and the local airfield. I rang Garmin and they asked for photos of all of them side by side, all calibrated to a known altitude. They sent me a brand new, fully boxed 5X with all accessories and didn't just repair or replace with a refurb. The full turn around time was less than 10 days and the replacement is spot on with accuracy.
> 
> I have a number of G-Shocks including the older Rangeman but I just don't see where this new model is an $800 watch. Sure, it looks cool but I'm not sure it's got the features to justify it's current price point. Maybe if it was $300 cheaper. The Fenix 5X has it beat in every single metric except maybe "perceived" toughness. Given that I'm ex military and now currently work on a S&R/ Critical Care Helicopter, I know exactly what harsh environments are and the Fenix 5X has lapped up everything that's been thrown at it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The GPR wins all the way.. Keep it coming mtb... 









.


----------



## bulbanator

mtb2104 said:


> Trying to be the "enabler" again.
> 
> Big? Yes!
> Bad a$$? Hell ya!
> 
> PS: 7 inch wrist, roughly 54mm visual width... with no muscle on forearm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will explore the app, since watch-only navigation seems to have a few flaws:
> 
> 1. Cannot retrieve activity data on the watch... meaning if I am done with a route and quit navigation, I can't reopen it and backtrack it on the watch directly. If someone knows how, please share.
> 
> 2. It seems that if GPS signal dropped for awhile, it wiped out previous recorded track, at least on the watch. Will need to download to the phone to validate if that's the case.
> 
> If past activities cannot be retrieved directly on the watch for backtracking, it's kind of useless in my scenarios, whereby you reach the destination, quit the navigation, stay awhile, and want to backtrack to where you started.
> 
> *** Update
> *
> 1. Activity logs on the phone was not wiped out... it shows a straight-line from last point of data to the point when sky was visible again... fair enough.
> 2. Created a route on the phone, and will test it later today.
> 3. Unfortunately, it seems that only ONE route can be saved on the watch.... you can plan the route and place 9 way points... will see how those way points behave later today.
> 4. I will play with setting goals next without any planned route, and see if it will point me there... but the point memo seems to require YOU to be physically there before it will work... so we will see.
> 5. Downloaded activities can be removed on the watch, and they will stay on the phone. That's nice to keep track of where you have been with the watch.
> 6. Phone find capability requires the app to be opened (can be running in the background, but needs to be opened) and bluetooth enabled... it gave a very "urgent" ring tone.
> 
> So I guess the use case for this watch is:
> 
> 1. If you have a long hike ahead of you, plan it on the phone and track it on the watch... no worries about phone/watch battery dying...
> 2. If you just want to walk around aimlessly, track it as activity and you can review the details later on the phone.
> 3. After you collected a few point of interest, you should be able to set them as goals and navigate there


This seems rather depressing if so. I have seen a log of all the recorded points and stuff on some photos that have been uploaded. SURELY the watch is able to access memory of points saved??


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 or 3 members got theirs so far.  Still plenty more to come. Great weeks ahead on F17 

Updated order list of the GPR-B1000

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED  
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Pls update ...


----------



## mtb2104

bulbanator said:


> This seems rather depressing if so. I have seen a log of all the recorded points and stuff on some photos that have been uploaded. SURELY the watch is able to access memory of points saved??


points memo - yes. it is available on the watch directly, and can be used/viewed directly without the phone. it can be used to set as goal points. all these without the phone.
activities - you only see a timestamp on the watch. after loading to the phone, you get a lot more details.. map/3D map blah blah blah. you can't review the activities directly on the watch though, or least i don't know how to.


----------



## Servus

Hello

Not yet available in Germany ..... only in April. :-(

Kind Regards


----------



## mtb2104

Servus said:


> Hello
> 
> Not yet available in Germany ..... only in April. :-(
> 
> Kind Regards


Buy from Japan!


----------



## Falconeye75

GPS use cases seems very very limited... Don't understand the price comparing to other watches like Fenix 5X. I was thinking it could provide more functionnalities others than some basic GPS functions. I think I will wait for the Garmin 6X


----------



## mtb2104

Falconeye75 said:


> GPS use cases seems very very limited... Don't understand the price comparing to other watches like Fenix 5X. I was thinking it could provide more functionnalities others than some basic GPS functions. I think I will wait for the Garmin 6X


Maybe it will support solar charging too!


----------



## Odie

Everyone seems so hung up on this whole “Solar” vs charging, etc. The Fenix lineup vs the GPR in terms of “comparable features” wins hands down. 

I understand the hang up of not wanting to charge your watch (psst..you still have to do that to a degree with the GPR only now you have more power hungry functions) as I was also in the same boat. I decided to give the Fenix line a try and after using it, I decided that charging my watch once a week for an hour (50% to 100%) was well worth the “added hassle”.

That said, apples to apples these 2 watches 5x and GPR can’t be compared BUT I’m very disappointed in the fact that for $800 the watch has limited GPS functionality, that it doesn’t even have the 30 min or 2 hour Baro adjustment that the 7000 has (come on Casio really?!). So other than some minor GPS navigation features and being able to link up to your phone (oh btw no notifications from phone to watch) what “feature upgrades” are you truly getting from the $150 Ranger to the $800 Ranger besides the limited GPS, Sapphire Crystal, a more fancy display to justify a $650 price increase?

This is NOT a knock against those that have bought or are going to buy the GPR. This is not a “the Fenix line has more features blah blah blah”, this is for “x” dollars, what am I getting for my hard earned money. Great, I can use the GPR as a hockey puck or throw it off the roof.. of course you do tend to baby your watches a bit more when you have a $500+ watch vs a $100 watch.

Congrats to those that got it. For those on the fence. Get rid of the name “Casio” and ask yourself would you still buy it based on what you know about it? If you can say yes, then you know


----------



## mtb2104

Odie said:


> Everyone seems so hung up on this whole "Solar" vs charging, etc. The Fenix lineup vs the GPR in terms of "comparable features" wins hands down.
> 
> I understand the hang up of not wanting to charge your watch (psst..you still have to do that to a degree with the GPR only now you have more power hungry functions) as I was also in the same boat. I decided to give the Fenix line a try and after using it, I decided that charging my watch once a week for an hour (50% to 100%) was well worth the "added hassle".
> 
> That said, apples to apples these 2 watches 5x and GPR can't be compared BUT I'm very disappointed in the fact that for $800 the watch has limited GPS functionality, that it doesn't even have the 30 min or 2 hour Baro adjustment that the 7000 has (come on Casio really?!). So other than some minor GPS navigation features and being able to link up to your phone (oh btw no notifications from phone to watch) what "feature upgrades" are you truly getting from the $150 Ranger to the $800 Ranger besides the limited GPS, Sapphire Crystal, a more fancy display to justify a $650 price increase?
> 
> This is NOT a knock against those that have bought or are going to buy the GPR. This is not a "the Fenix line has more features blah blah blah", this is for "x" dollars, what am I getting for my hard earned money. Great, I can use the GPR as a hockey puck or throw it off the roof.. of course you do tend to baby your watches a bit more when you have a $500+ watch vs a $100 watch.
> 
> Congrats to those that got it. For those on the fence. Get rid of the name "Casio" and ask yourself would you still buy it based on what you know about it? If you can say yes, then you know


Can't agree more. It is what it is, and you either love it or hate it. We are glad to have choices!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

mtb2104 said:


> Buy from Japan!


Lol if you want to pay above MSRP...I'm just glad I'm waiting for the USA release.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Can't agree more. It is what it is, and you either love it or hate it. We are glad to have choices!


Let's see some more photos mtb


----------



## mtb2104

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Lol if you want to pay above MSRP...I'm just glad I'm waiting for the USA release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Retail is US$800 right?
who says it has to be above that? ;P


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> I can only find interval setting a for the altimeter, not for baro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chart seems to show trend over past 48 hours. I count 24 dots and I guess it's 2-hour per dot/interval.


Thanks for the photos!!

Just to clarify -- when you are in the Baro mode, you cannot make any adjustments at all?? Not even to the Baro value?? :-s

I am a bit surprised if Casio did not give this model the ability to do a 30-min. update of the Baro graph. I thought they'd just start doing that in all ABC models. Not a huge deal I guess.


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks for the photos!!
> 
> Just to clarify -- when you are in the Baro mode, you cannot make any adjustments at all?? Not even to the Baro value?? :-s
> 
> I am a bit surprised if Casio did not give this model the ability to do a 30-min. update of the Baro graph. I thought they'd just start doing that in all ABC models. Not a huge deal I guess.


Unfortunately these are the only options available in the settings:

1. Baro information... not sure what it does. Need to check. Options are enable/disable. Once enabled, you will see that small "baro" word below, on top of the small home time.
2. Calibration
3. Screen setting... numbers or chart
4. Units... for baro and temp

I have to admit I am not really particular about these features so didn't really explore them. 

Edit:
Since they can change the interval for alti meter, I hope it's just a matter of software update to enable that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

theotherphil said:


> I've had G-Shocks where the resin band also broke so that is hardly representative of "toughness". My experience with Garmin support has been great. I had owned my Fenix 5X since the pre-orders and mine was in the first shipment in Aus. I noticed that the baro was consistently reading 3mb above my Garmin GPSMap. I posted on the support forums and they said it would be fixed in a future firmware update. When my partner purchased her 5S a year later, I noticed hers was very accurate reading exactly the same as the GPSMap and the local airfield. I rang Garmin and they asked for photos of all of them side by side, all calibrated to a known altitude. They sent me a brand new, fully boxed 5X with all accessories and didn't just repair or replace with a refurb. The full turn around time was less than 10 days and the replacement is spot on with accuracy.
> 
> I have a number of G-Shocks including the older Rangeman but I just don't see where this new model is an $800 watch. Sure, it looks cool but I'm not sure it's got the features to justify it's current price point. Maybe if it was $300 cheaper. *The Fenix 5X has it beat in every single metric except maybe "perceived" toughness.* Given that I'm ex military and now currently work on a S&R/ Critical Care Helicopter, I know exactly what harsh environments are and the Fenix 5X has lapped up everything that's been thrown at it.


Well, there is the water resistance rating. 10atm for the Fenix and 20atm for the Rangeman. ;-) And I'm not so sure it's only "perceived" toughness. G-shocks have 'actual' toughness - through design and testing. Just because the Fenix has survived your use doesn't mean it is as tough as the Rangeman.

Then there is also the whole solar charging vs. plug-in charging. Maybe someone who buys the Rangeman will only use the GPS Nav occasionally - maybe once a month or every couple months. In that case, they don't have to charge the watch at ALL during that time, except by light. Whereas, the Fenix will have to be plugged in every 12 days, regardless of the type of use. I'd call that a pretty HUGE benefit. And in fact that is the MAIN reason that some of us have zero interest in Garmins or similar watches. Plus, software updates - how often do you have to do those on the Garmin? Not going to be much of a concern with the Rangeman. Lastly, there is the somewhat 'generic' smartwatch look of the Garmin - which some of us would call UGLY. The Rangeman Nav at least has some 'personality' with its looks. 

I used to use a Garmin GPS device in my car. Let's just say that concerning its reliability and longevity - not impressed. I had one that broke after only a year or 18 months, and it wasn't even used very often.

Guys, speaking for myself here but guessing some others feel similarly -- you can talk all day along about the so-called shortcomings of the Rangeman and why the Garmin or other smartwatch is better. Apples to oranges comparison. And you know what else? I. don't. care. Not a single whit. You can talk till you're blue in the face and I'd still not buy a Garmin or similar watch. The thing is, most of us here are not interested in the Garmin or similar smartwatches for various reasons. You may not think the Rangeman is worth it, but many of us do.

Odie, for someone who says they are a Casio dealer, you don't seem to have many positive things to say about Casio products - quite the opposite, usually. Isn't there a saying, something about not biting the hand that feeds you? ;-):-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Retail is US$800 right?
> who says it has to be above that? ;P


Well so far....it is above that, in the normal places I look for buying from Japan -- Amazon, Ebay, and even Rakuten. Rakuten is a surprise, as usually their prices are quite a bit lower than retail. I wonder if somehow Casio is restricting them on their pricing?? :think: Currently if I want to get it from Rakuten I'd pay about $840 - which includes a 3% yen-to-usd conversion fee. Almost guaranteed to be able to get it cheaper from a U.S. retailer if I wait, although for a large discount I might have to wait until the holiday season.... ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Well so far....it is above that, in the normal places I look for buying from Japan -- Amazon, Ebay, and even Rakuten. Rakuten is a surprise, as usually their prices are quite a bit lower than retail. I wonder if somehow Casio is restricting them on their pricing?? :think: Currently if I want to get it from Rakuten I'd pay about $840 - which includes a 3% yen-to-usd conversion fee. Almost guaranteed to be able to get it cheaper from a U.S. retailer if I wait, although for a large discount I might have to wait until the holiday season.... ;-)


What if I said I bought mine for a generous discount lol that's why I said I'll just wait for mine hehe...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Need to make some corrections on the BARO, after some research:



> When switching to barometric / temperature measurement mode, the current barometric pressure and temperature will be displayed. It is measured every 5 seconds after switching to barometric / temperature measurement mode for 3 minutes. After that, it is measured every 2 minutes.


It will display @ 2-hour interval in the graph mode, but it seems to be much more regular in numbers mode..

Baro information = to indicate sudden change in pressure with those arrows.

Source: ????????????? Module No. 3452 G-SHOCK - Support - CASIO


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> Odie, for someone who says they are a Casio dealer, you don't seem to have many positive things to say about Casio products - quite the opposite, usually. Isn't there a saying, something about not biting the hand that feeds you? ;-):-d


It's abundantly obvious that you don't own or run a business and rely on having your paycheck/livelihood depend on what you do on a daily, weekly or monthly basis. In business, you don't make decisions based on emotion or that will be the death of your business. I'd sell a bag of dog crap if it meant supporting my family.

You either are just skimming through my posts or you're just making idiotic assumptions. The only negative things I've stated in relation to Casio (aside from this overpriced watch based on features), was that Casio's marketplace is shrinking due in part with the advancement of other brands (watch Swiss this year announce a new watch OS). There is a reason why I still visit and participate in the "Casio" forum as I too am a fan and quite frankly am looking forward to what they release on the Protrek side to complement smaller wrists. Baselworld is right around the corner and either Casio didn't want the GPR overshadowed by other products and/or they have something else to introduce.

That said, this is a public forum where people are able to express their opinions regardless of what others think. It is humorous though when people formulate opinions about other products/brands when they've never used them. Go buy your watch, I'm not criticizing you or anyone else for how you spend your money. But, if you're buying it because of what you think are superior features and you think you're getting "value" for those features vs other watch manufacturers...then your 100% wrong.

5 years ago, I would have bought this watch and not blinked an eye at the cost.


----------



## WES51

I think if I was a Casio dealer then I may be worried as well. How well will the new Rangeman sell? How will my inventory on these watches depreciate? How will my inventory of these watches compete against upcoming releases of the competition?

Most importantly, as a business owner who is dedicated to Casio, I would be concerned why am I (still) not presented with a product that competes much stronger with the ones (in the similar category) that the store is selling 'across the street'. Why can't Casio supply me with a more feature packed watch with many more customization options, that consequently should fly off the shelves like hotcakes?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

One yuuuge question is: can the firmware in the GPR-B1000 be upgradable? It's not suggesting so from the Casio support page currently, with only manuals downloads.

If the firmware is indeed upgradable, then additional features and bug fixes can be made to the watch in a later time. Meaning all the aforementioned shortcomings for GPS can potentially be improved. If not upgradable however, then the owner's stuck with whatever capabilities from the factory.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> One yuuuge question is: can the firmware in the GPR-B1000 be upgradable? It's not suggesting so from the Casio support page currently, with only manuals downloads.
> 
> If the firmware is indeed upgradable, then additional features and bug fixes can be made to the watch in a later time. Meaning all the aforementioned shortcomings for GPS can potentially be improved. If not upgradable however, then the owner's stuck with whatever capabilities from the factory.


My understanding is that the WSD-F20 & F10 have a method to update software/firmware. Hopefully the GPR offers the same type of capability.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

As for all talks about comparison to the Fenix. First, it IS an undeniable fact that Casio's behind in the smart watch market. Secondly, the Fenix is a full smart watch, with both sports activities tracking and GPS functionality. It has a high def color display, that's capable of displaying maps. So it's like comparing a Toyota (GPR-B1000) to a Ferrari (Garmin Fenix) ;-), it's not a fair comparison. It's perhaps more fair to compare the WSD-F20 to the Fenix.

The direct competition, I think, is actually the Suunto Traverse. It has also a monochrome display, that's not too customizable. It has lesser sports tracking and smart watch options, with more focus toward GPS and ABC functions for hiking, hunting and other outdoor activities. And... it's designed to be rugged by passing some amount of toughness tests by Suunto. Watch out, G-Shocks... ;-) Of course, the GPR-B1000 has the advantage of solar charging and presumably even more rugged based on traditional G-Shock standards. But those are the only tricks Casio's betting on, plus the Traverse was released 1 year ahead.

With that said, however, it's a brave move that Casio made with the GPR-B1000. And I am sure there were quite a bit of engineering challenges that they had to solve to put it together. I do admire that, and I do hope they will be successful.


----------



## T3C

Just want to say this and then hold my peace.

I have a fenix and a GPW. Whenever I go for my run, I'll strap on the fenix and the HR monitor. Huge plus given its array of customisable display and myraid number of data that can be displayed.

I also travel a fair bit. Have to bring my phone, sat nav, powerbank, laptop sometimes ... I just don't wish to bring another cable with me, and to remember to charge the watch when I am on the move. So it's always the GPW that makes the trip.

I love all my protreks, gshocks and garmins. They all serve a particular aspect of my lifestyle. I am glad that this particular rangeman gives me an additional option.

One more thing: try to own a fenix for say 3 years and then let me know whether it can still hold a charge for more than a few days. Batteries in solar charging watches "decay" as well, but I dont have to hook them to a power source every 2 other days.


----------



## Hitec

I agree that Garmin watches and this Rangeman should not be compared as they both have different audiences. So far I really like this watch and I am really on the fence of buying it...
The thing I miss most when wearing my Forerunner 935 is the G-Shock toughness and soul. I just love it. 
I do however appreciate the functionality of the Garmin, which is more satisfying in the end for me.

If the GPR-B1000 just had a tiny little bit more GPS functionality, like manually entering coördinates, zoomlevel adjustable to like 300m instead of 2km as a minimum... that would be the trigger for me. Small things others would never notice, small things I do notice. I highly doubt if these things could be changed with future updates, I do hope so! I'll just continue watching this thread and others as I still love seeing the watch. Hopefully some reviews will pop up soon on YouTube.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Watch_Geekmaster said:


>


The breaking of the ice on the bezel at 1 minutes 5 seconds is made with a editing effect. Check the position of the thumb... It's an old trick, when the impact occured you got a cut. 
Same technic with a slap in the face. This is really an old trick.
Marketing will be marketing.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Odie said:


> It's abundantly obvious that you don't own or run a business and rely on having your paycheck/livelihood depend on what you do on a daily, weekly or monthly basis. In business, you don't make decisions based on emotion or that will be the death of your business. I'd sell a bag of dog crap if it meant supporting my family.
> 
> You either are just skimming through my posts or you're just making idiotic assumptions. The only negative things I've stated in relation to Casio (aside from this overpriced watch based on features), was that Casio's marketplace is shrinking due in part with the advancement of other brands (watch Swiss this year announce a new watch OS). There is a reason why I still visit and participate in the "Casio" forum as I too am a fan and quite frankly am looking forward to what they release on the Protrek side to complement smaller wrists. Baselworld is right around the corner and either Casio didn't want the GPR overshadowed by other products and/or they have something else to introduce.
> 
> That said, this is a public forum where people are able to express their opinions regardless of what others think. It is humorous though when people formulate opinions about other products/brands when they've never used them. Go buy your watch, I'm not criticizing you or anyone else for how you spend your money. But, if you're buying it because of what you think are superior features and you think you're getting "value" for those features vs other watch manufacturers...then your 100% wrong.
> 
> 5 years ago, I would have bought this watch and not blinked an eye at the cost.


It is beyond ludicrous to imply that there is something wrong with forming an opinion about a product that one has not owned or used... :roll:

I have already explained the rational reasons why I (and probably some others) like the Rangeman & other g-shocks but have zero interest in smartwatches. If you lack the ability to understand that - not my problem. The rest of your post is not worth my time.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> What if I said I bought mine for a generous discount lol that's why I said I'll just wait for mine hehe...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lucky so&so!! :-d


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'm on the verge to buy one new Rangeman also because I can have a nice discount.
But as a owner of a (second, the first one got HR sensor resin cracked) Fenix 5X I want to be certain it will be as useful.
The 5X is easy to customize with short cuts like stopwatch and timer with one long push on the buttons or just a combinaison of buttons.
It is one of the great ergonomic enhancement of this Garmin.

So I'm looking at this thread to see if people got easy access to alarm, to timers... Functions I use daily and I need.
Also how alarms are strong ? The Garmin got vibration+Sound+light to wake me up.
How the new Rangeman GPS will behave ?

Right now I got new maps with topography on my 5X. It's so easy to use: just a drag and drop in the main folder, unplug the watch and it's uploaded.
(They are 15 gigas dedicated to maps inside the 5X)
Cartography is great as it can also help you to navigate without using a smartphone/tablet with less battery endurance.
I have been walking alone in a foreign city only trusting my 5X to guide me to my destination. It was easy and very low profile (vibrations are great).

So I really look forward to watching good quality video when people will start to use their new Rangeman.
Especially as I have been testing and reviewing the very first Casio GPS Watch back in 2000. The battery used then was enormous !! (Pictured taken from the Verge)
And the time to catch enough satellites was chaotic... But it was magic !!! 









It was able to show my tracks and to put icons like the new Rangeman does 18 year later.
So I really need to see video because I don't think Casio is so much into vintage tech on that matter. ;-)

My 5X with the new cartography this morning:


----------



## WES51

Hitec said:


> If the GPR-B1000 just had a tiny little bit more...
> ...that would be the trigger for me.


I like to echo this sentiment.

I don't understand why with this Rangeman, Casio is still trying follow their _dedicated_ line of watch philosophy, in other words separate watches for separate purposes. This may be alright among collectors, but I bet it isn't too popular among users especially in case of this Rangeman given it's high price.

So I like to argue, that falling so far behind in the smart watch market and Casio's apparent outright refusal to include more features into this watch (even simple software features that does not require expensive hardware), will ultimately backfire. Casio may ultimately end up loosing support among users, especially among young people.

And that should concern collectors as well, since the value of their collections arguably thrives on the brands image and popularity, with non-collector users including.

As much as I like, admire and love the design and looks of this Rangeman, I'm afraid it may be not enough. I doubt someone, a non-collector, who is looking to own a single watch *in this price range*, will be strongly drawn to it.


----------



## sky_sun

do you know you let me like this watch german 
is it good then gpr ? it is missing just solar charging 
and is it have good screen anti scratch ?


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> It is beyond ludicrous to imply that there is something wrong with forming an opinion about a product that one has not owned or used... :roll:
> 
> I have already explained the rational reasons why I (and probably some others) like the Rangeman & other g-shocks but have zero interest in smartwatches. If you lack the ability to understand that - not my problem. The rest of your post is not worth my time.
> 
> Lucky so&so!! :-d


Lol, hey if you're that type of person that formulates opinions based on other people's opinions or reviews then that's on you. I prefer to form an opinion based on my own experience (ps. saw the GPR for about 2 minutes around Christmas from a vendor in from Italy).

If you would have read my post instead of skimming through it, you would have read that I was NOT criticizing people who want or have the watch. But comparable features between similar watches, it does not bode well for VALUE in buying the GPR. Again, I guess it's wrong to form an opinion on forums ?


----------



## kubr1ck

I think it's interesting that people are comparing watches like the Fenix 5 to the new GPR. Understandable as well because of the screen and functionality. But I don't think that Casio ever intended for the GPR to be a direct competitor to these types of dedicated smartwatches. One look at the GPR's monochrome, pixelated LCD should tell you that! :-d No, I think the GPR is intended to be a hybrid of G-Shock's old ways and a possible new direction they are headed in — a hybrid of analog toughness and digital versatility. And for me it is this Frankensteinian mishmash that makes the GPR so fascinating. Purely from an aesthetic standpoint, the GPR is far more interesting to look at than any smartwatch. It's like blocky old 80s tech in a shiny new millennium body. 

Is it overpriced? Sure it is, but I don't think Casio ever intended for this first iteration (this experiment) to be for the masses. They engineered it, assembled it and put it out there for enthusiasts like us to gauge our interest. I think it will be two or three generations down the line before they come out with something for the masses at a more affordable price-point, better tech and smaller packaging.

We should enjoy the GPR for what it is and stop bickering about what it isn't. Casio isn't shoving this watch down our throats or forcing anybody to buy it. I for one appreciate its existence. |>


----------



## grinch_actual

Kubr1ck, stop being a reasonable person. Now be a pal and pass me the pitchfork and torch. Let's keep this frothy rage frothy.


----------



## mtb2104

Time for a photo!

GPS sync took only 7 seconds while I am waiting for the bus!










I am more a want/need person than function guy. I am shallow.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> I think it's interesting that people are comparing watches like the Fenix 5 to the new GPR. Understandable as well because of the screen and functionality. But I don't think that Casio ever intended for the GPR to be a direct competitor to these types of dedicated smartwatches. One look at the GPR's monochrome, pixelated LCD should tell you that! :-d No, I think the GPR is intended to be a hybrid of G-Shock's old ways and a possible new direction they are headed in - a hybrid of analog toughness and digital versatility. And for me it is this Frankensteinian mishmash that makes the GPR so fascinating. Purely from an aesthetic standpoint, the GPR is far more interesting to look at than any smartwatch. It's like blocky old 80s tech in a shiny new millennium body.
> 
> Is it overpriced? Sure it is, but I don't think Casio ever intended for this first iteration (this experiment) to be for the masses. They engineered it, assembled it and put it out there for enthusiasts like us to gauge our interest. I think it will be two or three generations down the line before they come out with something for the masses at a more affordable price-point, better tech and smaller packaging.
> 
> *We should enjoy the GPR for what it is and stop bickering about what it isn't. Casio isn't shoving this watch down our throats or forcing anybody to buy it. I for one appreciate its existence.* |>


Amen, brother! :-! Casio could create the best G that they've ever made, and there would be people finding fault with it and focusing on what it doesn't do or doesn't have.

I see it as a cool new model with capabilities that many people will appreciate. I'm looking forward to picking one up at some point.


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Time for a photo!
> 
> GPS sync took only 7 seconds while I am waiting for the bus!
> 
> *I am more a want/need person than function guy. I am shallow.*


LOL It's good to know yourself! :-d:-d

That's a pretty fast GPS sync. I think the fastest that any of mine do it is about 10 seconds.

And as I think about it, none of my GPS watches (MRG, MTG, GPW) are all-digital, so there's that to look forward to.

If I'm being real honest (and I am), I'm getting rid of most of my ABC watches - anticipating that this new Rangeman will be my go-to for those functions. Yeah I'll still keep a few others just for variety, but for ABC functions I have always preferred all-digital. That tiny little digital window on ana-digi watches just really isn't ideal, IMO. As much as I like the Mudmaster, I'll soon be down to one. And soon, all of my Gv1s will be gone.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Amen, brother! :-! Casio could create the best G that they've ever made, and there would be people finding fault with it and focusing on what it doesn't do or doesn't have.
> 
> I see it as a cool new model with capabilities that many people will appreciate. I'm looking forward to picking one up at some point.


Thanks T4P for standing up and sorry mtb for the rather unpleasant turn of this thread. I hope it didn't effect you too much and didn't damper your excitement about the brand-new GPR. This F17 forum is a lot about sharing and having fun It all reminded me a bit when the Triple Sensor and first depth gauge Casio Frogman was released back in 2016. For some you can't make it right. That's life  Keep it up guys


----------



## mtb2104

Life is full of choices, and knowing your biggest enemy YOURSELF helps a bit.

I do understand why people compare, that's because we have choices! Some people just hope someone would point out a thing of two that he/she wasn't too sure about as assurance of right choices... but at the end of the day, YOU make the choices.... Don't buy it for others; buy it for YOURSELF!

Come and think about the prices, both GPWs I own (1000T & 2000) are more expensive, and have less functions than GPR... I don't see (or didn't pay much attention to) people complaining about it's cost/functions.

I just LOVE to see digital Gs.


----------



## DanielJB

mtb2104 said:


> Time for a photo!
> 
> GPS sync took only 7 seconds while I am waiting for the bus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more a want/need person than function guy. I am shallow.


The Rangeman looks fantastic on your wrist, and the LCD screen is so crisp and crystal clear. Arrghhhhhhh The wait is killing me, it seems the dealers in Europe are still waiting for the Rangeman to be distributed out, looks like another 3-4 weeks for me😭


----------



## mtb2104

DanielJB said:


> The Rangeman looks fantastic on your wrist, and the LCD screen is so crisp and crystal clear. Arrghhhhhhh The wait is killing me, it seems the dealers in Europe are still waiting for the Rangeman to be distributed out, looks like another 3-4 weeks for me


Thank you for your kind words.
It is still big, and the all dial design makes it look even bigger, but I like it!

It's worth the wait.


----------



## T3C

Found another minor “bug”

If baro information is enabled the watch can’t sync using the receiving button


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lftwgr

Just a question please, is the watch firmware updateable?

Assuming Casio will release fixes and enhancements along the way, I might want in on the gpr wagon too


----------



## Joakim Agren

T3C said:


> Found another minor "bug"
> 
> If baro information is enabled the watch can't sync using the receiving button
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not a bug that is the way it is supposed to work. It works the same in for instance the Mudmaster. It is a bit silly though that they have kept it like that for this new ranger considering it has a much bigger battery capacity. Also the short back light duration should not have transferred over to the new Rangeman Navi. I think it should have been possible to have a permanent light toggle switch function for those of us that are willing to sacrifice battery duration for some night light function.

As for this watch being a smart watch. It just is not. Kikue Ibe have stated as much, that in the present year smart watch function is not fully compatible with the G-Shock philosophy and criteria's. Casio will reserve ProTrek for the smart watch market. What the new Rangeman navi is a upgrade of the digital Master line up to join the Premium Masters that Casio have been mostly focusing on with the new upper managment that are in charge since 2013. This is the first GPS equipped digital G-Shock. It was very predictable that such a watch would come during the 35 TH Anniversary. If we do not count the Frogman that is in it's on special category this is the very first premium Master all digital from Casio. That probably explains the price point. Me personally think that $500-$600 would have been a more reasonable price point so $800 is a bit too high but we will probably be able to find the base models around those figures on the grey market not too far into the future.

In short summary what we have here is a beefed up Rangeman with some added very basic GPS functionality in a new premium package nothing more nothing less. It sure will be interesting to see if the market will bear a new digital watch at this price point that is not a smart watch. Casio have had a huge success with the Mudmasters but that is an ana/digi model and people have historically been more willing to pay a premium on those compared to all digital watches. So it will be interesting to see if this new Rangeman will be a success for Casio in the same way that the Mudmaster was/is. If this is a big failure on the market then that does not bode well for us that want's Casio to continue developing digital modules for future models. There is a lot riding on this model for us digital enthusiasts!:rodekaart


----------



## T3C

Joakim Agren said:


> That is not a bug that is the way it is supposed to work. It works the same in for instance the Mudmaster. It is a bit silly though that they have kept it like that for this new ranger considering it has a much bigger battery capacity. Also the short back light duration should not have transferred over to the new Rangeman Navi. I think it should have been possible to have a permanent light toggle switch function for those of us that are willing to sacrifice battery duration for some night light function.
> 
> As for this watch being a smart watch. It just is not. Kikue Ibe have stated as much, that in the present year smart watch function is not fully compatible with the G-Shock philosophy and criteria's. Casio will reserve ProTrek for the smart watch market. What the new Rangeman navi is a upgrade of the digital Master line up to join the Premium Masters that Casio have been mostly focusing on with the new upper managment that are in charge since 2013. This is the first GPS equipped digital G-Shock. It was very predictable that such a watch would come during the 35 TH Anniversary. If we do not count the Frogman that is in it's on special category this is the very first premium Master all digital from Casio. That probably explains the price point. Me personally think that $500-$600 would have been a more reasonable price point so $800 is a bit too high but we will probably be able to find the base models around those figures on the grey market not too far into the future.
> 
> In short summary what we have here is a beefed up Rangeman with some added very basic GPS functionality in a new premium package nothing more nothing less. It sure will be interesting to see if the market will bear a new digital watch at this price point that is not a smart watch. Casio have had a huge success with the Mudmasters but that is an ana/digi model and people have historically been more willing to pay a premium on those compared to all digital watches. So it will be interesting to see if this new Rangeman will be a success for Casio in the same way that the Mudmaster was/is. If this is a big failure on the market then that does not bode well for us that want's Casio to continue developing digital modules for future models. There is a lot riding on this model for us digital enthusiasts!:rodekaart


Yeah I guess it works that way for a reason hence the quotation marks. I am not into Mudmasters didn't know they are GPS enabled as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

T3C said:


> Yeah I guess it works that way for a reason hence the quotation marks. I am not into Mudmasters didn't know they are GPS enabled as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Mudmasters are not GPS enabled nor wireless rechargeable!:-d

In the Mudmaster there is a reason for the baro info function to work like that due to the very limited battery capacity and limited burst rate of the battery. These limitations do not exist with this new Rangeman navi so that is why it is silly for that limitation to still exist!


----------



## WES51

Joakim Agren said:


> *In short summary what we have here is a beefed up Rangeman with some added very basic GPS functionality in a new premium package nothing more nothing less.* It sure will be interesting to see if the market will bear a new digital watch at this price point that is not a smart watch. Casio have had a huge success with the Mudmasters but that is an ana/digi model and people have historically been more willing to pay a premium on those compared to all digital watches. So it will be interesting to see if this new Rangeman will be a success for Casio in the same way that the Mudmaster was/is. If this is a big failure on the market then that does not bode well for us that want's Casio to continue developing digital modules for future models. *There is a lot riding on this model for us digital enthusiasts!*


Well said.

...

We can discuss and explain Casio's intentions, marketing, targeting or whatever advantages and shortcomings this watch has, all day long and it won't matter.

In the end of the day what will matter is how the masses will perceive this watch. Will it's awesome design and it's unique 'cordless' nature be enough for buyers in a market with more feature heavy alternatives?

I'm worried - exactly because I'm a fan and because I want Casio to succeed !!!


----------



## T3C

Given that the Navi function is gonna suck tons of juice it makes sense to retain the feature, if battery life is a concern regardless of the solar charging. Perhaps a better way to implement it is to disable the baro info automatically when the time sync button is depressed.

Thanks for helping to clarify.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I had expected the English-language manual to be released by Casio already.. Then it occurred to me, that probably won't happen until around the time that the Rangeman is exported for sale to the U.S. -- next month I think! :rodekaarto| :-d

That's okay I guess. Meanwhile we can continue to get first-hand accounts from the owners who have them already! Thanks guys! :-!


----------



## Joakim Agren

T3C said:


> Given that the Navi function is gonna suck tons of juice it makes sense to retain the feature, if battery life is a concern regardless of the solar charging. Perhaps a better way to implement it is to disable the baro info automatically when the time sync button is depressed.
> 
> Thanks for helping to clarify.


The Baro Info function are not for use while on the move it is for when you set camp and want a quicker and more accurate weather prognosis to help you determine if it is suitable to continue your track the next day or if you should remain stationary due to bad incoming weather.



Time4Playnow said:


> I had expected the English-language manual to be released by Casio already.. Then it occurred to me, that probably won't happen until around the time that the Rangeman is exported for sale to the U.S. -- next month I think! :rodekaarto| :-d
> 
> That's okay I guess. Meanwhile we can continue to get first-hand accounts from the owners who have them already! Thanks guys! :-!


Did you see that weird English manual posted with very poor English in it? What if that one is the official one?








:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

One of the things I want to get first hands report on is how it is to operate that rotary crown while you are wearing the watch? Is it convenient or less of a convenience compared to regular buttons?:think:


----------



## T3C

The rotary crown needs getting used to. I supposed Casio has to balance a more user-friendly crown vs one that would easily be activated and the settings changed when on the wrist. 

My least favourite feature of the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

T3C said:


> The rotary crown needs getting used to. I supposed Casio has to balance a more user-friendly crown vs one that would easily be activated and the settings changed when on the wrist.
> 
> My least favourite feature of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can this crown on the new Ranger activate accidentally, by itself? Has this happened to you? I assume it would have to be pressed in first? :think:

I know that in the past, some people complained about the "smart crown" used on various Gs, such as the GPW-1000. Some users said they opened theirs by accident when it was on the wrist. That never happened to me once and I could not open them by accident when on the wrist if I tried. So those were never a concern to me.

I tend to think I'll like this new rotary crown, but of course I won't know for sure till I have it in-hand... ;-)


----------



## T3C

You’re right that this crown is Super secure and can’t be activated accidentally, easily. It’s thin and has a polished concave surface. 

But this also means that when you do want to use it, it’s not that ergo. You’re unlikely to be able to use both thumb and index fingers and this leads to very inaccurate scrolling if done casually. The concave top and the crown guard also require more effort to confirm the selection/changes. 

I suppose in the long run when we are longer exploring the features on the watch, we would be able to understand fully that Casio has indeed put in a lot of thoughts and effort into this one feature alone on the watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

I have zero accidental press on this compared to the 9400, which many a time finding the watch measuring something accidentally. I think the "bug" here is the delay on the screen, and it will make you "think" the scroll is not registered and you end up scrolling past your original choice. That's my personal experience.

Clear sky today and again GPS time synced under 7 seconds. I tried GPS+location as well as point memo, and they both locked below 40s. 










EDIT:

I tried again when next to office buildings @ a road junction, and it took 1 min 17 sec to register the point memo. But the data was actually registered as the building across the road, like maybe 10 meter-ish away. FYI regarding accuracy. However, when doing point memo during navigation, it seems to be more accurate.. Not sure why, not a GPS expert.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

❤mtb


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> I have zero accidental press on this compared to the 9400, which many a time finding the watch measuring something accidentally. I think the "bug" here is the delay on the screen, and it will make you "think" the scroll is not registered and you end up scrolling past your original choice. That's my personal experience.
> 
> Clear sky today and again GPS time synced under 7 seconds. I tried GPS+location as well as point memo, and they both locked below 40s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I tried again when next to office buildings @ a road junction, and it took 1 min 17 sec to register the point memo. But the data was actually registered as the building across the road, like maybe 10 meter-ish away. FYI regarding accuracy. However, when doing point memo during navigation, it seems to be more accurate.. Not sure why, not a GPS expert.


Ha!!! I just noticed a potentially serious bug with the new GPR!!! :-x The Lat/Long values are BLURRED OUT!! You can't even read them!! :rodekaarto|o|

:-d How could Casio miss such an obvious bug?? Seems like a terrible case of quality control... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> Ha!!! I just noticed a potentially serious bug with the new GPR!!! :-x The Lat/Long values are BLURRED OUT!! You can't even read them!! :rodekaarto|o|
> 
> :-d How could Casio miss such an obvious bug?? Seems like a terrible case of quality control... :-d:-d:-d


:-!:-!

How do I insert gif? Hahaha


----------



## starscream

NOT SURE IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED BUT:









GPR-B1000TLC-1JR

Another collaboration is "Team Land Cruiser · Toyota Auto Body" which continues to participate in the "Paris · Dakar Rally" which is said to be the most harsh in the world, and new "RANGEMAN (Range Man GPR-B1000)" of GPS solar equipped with Bluetooth.

MORE INFO: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20180315-casio2018spring1/3


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

starscream said:


> NOT SURE IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED BUT:
> 
> View attachment 12974251
> 
> 
> GPR-B1000TLC-1JR
> 
> Another collaboration is "Team Land Cruiser · Toyota Auto Body" which continues to participate in the "Paris · Dakar Rally" which is said to be the most harsh in the world, and new "RANGEMAN (Range Man GPR-B1000)" of GPS solar equipped with Bluetooth.
> 
> MORE INFO: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20180315-casio2018spring1/3


Super duper cool one. Don't have this colour but let's get the green one first ... but already made up my mind I guess ❤


----------



## TikTakMir




----------



## bulbanator

SO!

The GPS - have people had a chance to work out the issues from a couple days ago? Can you save and return to multiple points of interest with JUST the watch?

Would it actually save you out in the wilderness if you were legitimately lost? 

Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mine will be arriving Saturday  The wait is ( almost ) over ❤ Thanks again for the awesome photos and posts mtb  Eye candies non stop. Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr_Wulf

mtb2104 said:


> Nope. It's not smart enough.


Thank you, even if it's not what I wanted to read. ;-)


----------



## Servus

Hello


The only thing I really miss about this watch is the ability to connect (friends), just like the WSD-F20 does.
Would be advantageous for us as a family if you could mate the Rangeman with the Pro Trek, after all, come from the same house.
Then wife and son would have the Pro Trek and I a Rangeman .

Kind Regards

By the way, this watch would be really intelligent for me if it would calibrate the data like sunrise and sunset as well as the moon and ebb - flow data on the basis of the GPS signal. The time setting is also possible.
So it would be a pretty useful outdoor watch for me.


----------



## mtb2104

bulbanator said:


> SO!
> 
> The GPS - have people had a chance to work out the issues from a couple days ago? Can you save and return to multiple points of interest with JUST the watch?
> 
> Would it actually save you out in the wilderness if you were legitimately lost?
> 
> Cheers


You can set any "Point Memo" as goal and the watch would direct you there.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

TikTakMir said:


>


Does anyone knows if it's possible to get shortcuts for the function.

Like to go on the stop watch, is it obliged to scroll in the menu each time ?

The 1st Rangeman got that GREAT feature of stopwatch trigger. Is there an equivalent ?


----------



## mtb2104

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Does anyone knows if it's possible to get shortcuts for the function.
> 
> Like to go on the stop watch, is it obliged to scroll in the menu each time ?
> 
> The 1st Rangeman got that GREAT feature of stopwatch trigger. Is there an equivalent ?


Well the only short cut that I know for now are:

1. Long press navi button to start navigation immediately
2. Long press mode button to connect
3. Long press light button for auto light
4. Long press receive button for bluethooth/GPS time sync

I hope they can/will update the firmware in the future.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

En route ❤❤❤


----------



## Servus

I'm looking forward to reading your coverage of the clock's performance.


Kind Regards


----------



## mtb2104

Deepsea_dweller said:


> En route ❤❤❤


woohoo! Congrats in advance Tom!
Will we see it tomorrow?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> woohoo! Congrats in advance Tom!
> Will we see it tomorrow?


Thanks a lot mtb and thanks for your great support. Such great vibes you have added to this thread. I think Saturday is safe to say I'm calm and super happy


----------



## moonbooter

Super Congrats Tom. The watch is growing on me, and the latest video above shows it to be quite striking. I particularly like the full day of the week spelled out. Minor to some but major to me. 98% of the time people will be enjoying its appearance rather than its functions. While not the end-all in GPS navigation, it represents a brand new path for Casio with a unique LCD display, time synchs and high solar charging capacity. We will certainly see this technology in many new models from Casio, a really good thing!


----------



## mtb2104

A little cloudy today, but it still managed to get a sync in 13 seconds. This is a first for me - wearing the same gigantic G for 5 days straight! It's that comfortable! 

TGIF guys!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

moonbooter said:


> Super Congrats Tom. The watch is growing on me, and the latest video above shows it to be quite striking. I particularly like the full day of the week spelled out. Minor to some but major to me. 98% of the time people will be enjoying its appearance rather than its functions. While not the end-all in GPS navigation, it represents a brand new path for Casio with a unique LCD display, time synchs and high solar charging capacity. We will certainly see this technology in many new models from Casio, a really good thing!


Fine write up moonbooter and thanks for your kind words


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> A little cloudy today, but it still managed to get a sync in 13 seconds. This is a first for me - wearing the same gigantic G for 5 days straight! It's that comfortable!
> 
> TGIF guys!


Yes other choices are really tough now I believe and suddenly I find all my other G's boring, old and outdated ;-) despite the fact that I only have seen photos so far. It's a belter - I knew it right from the start. Something entirely new and we should applaud Casio for that; surely more to to come.


----------



## T3C

Gonna be a nice day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Today I am curious about Ds__d report and pictures.

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> Today I am curious about Ds__d report and pictures.
> 
> Kind Regards


No report but pics of course and not this thread ( pls check out WRUW sometimes this evening HKT )


----------



## Mr_Wulf

On video it looks like the Casio shows some lagging while using the crown/dial. Can the lucky Rangeman owners confirm this?


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Here's a nice extensive russian video of the watch:

youtube.com/watch?v=kWnaLLGXf7c


----------



## Javelin

Hi,
This us my first post on here.
ive been following this thread from the beginning...I need this watch....!!!

My question is...has the GRP B1000 got an hourly time signal beep?
I have been reading the translated 3452 manual posted earlier in this thread. I can't find any reference to an hourly time signal. I kmow its a small thing but I do enjoy that function on my other Casios.

many thanks.


----------



## mtb2104

Mr_Wulf said:


> On video it looks like the Casio shows some lagging while using the crown/dial. Can the lucky Rangeman owners confirm this?


Ya a little especially when you want to scroll fast. Not a issue when you are used to it. 



Javelin said:


> Hi,
> This us my first post on here.
> ive been following this thread from the beginning...I need this watch....!!!
> 
> My question is...has the GRP B1000 got an hourly time signal beep?
> I have been reading the translated 3452 manual posted earlier in this thread. I can't find any reference to an hourly time signal. I kmow its a small thing but I do enjoy that function on my other Casios.
> 
> many thanks.


I can't seems to find it... it seems to offer only ON/OFF for the sound.

While playing around with the watch, think I found the firmware page. Hopefully it is a indication that it is upgradable! 

Ps: quite a bit of information there, but I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR-B1000 order list - updated 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

mtb2104 said:


> Ya a little especially when you want to scroll fast. Not a issue when you are used to it.
> 
> I can't seems to find it... it seems to offer only ON/OFF for the sound.
> 
> While playing around with the watch, think I found the firmware page. Hopefully it is a indication that it is upgradable!
> 
> Ps: quite a bit of information there, but I have no idea what they mean.


I feel that a watch with these features is technically upgradeable there will probably be an option via the app at some point.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lftwgr

mtb2104 said:


> Ya a little especially when you want to scroll fast. Not a issue when you are used to it.
> 
> I can't seems to find it... it seems to offer only ON/OFF for the sound.
> 
> While playing around with the watch, think I found the firmware page. Hopefully it is a indication that it is upgradable!
> 
> Ps: quite a bit of information there, but I have no idea what they mean.


Thank you! Now if someone can upload a screenshot of the app trying an update, I am *that* much closer to joining the club...


----------



## Javelin

Will we be able to use an iPhone charger with the supplied Casio cable to operate the watch charger?
cheers,
jim


----------



## uhacks

Javelin said:


> Will we be able to use an iPhone charger with the supplied Casio cable to operate the watch charger?
> cheers,
> jim


hi I. think the wireless charger has USB so it can charger to any usb plug..but I didn't get this yet..maybe tomorrow I can get it in a nearby store in Japan
I working here btw


----------



## Worker

Looks like, for those of us who have yet to get the new Rangeman, that you can use the demo mode for it in the G-Shock Connected app (i.e. GPW-2000 app).


----------



## Beeman1979

I picked mine up on release day at Bic Camera in Kyoto for 74,000¥. Loving it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck

Beeman1979 said:


> I picked mine up on release day at Bic Camera in Kyoto for 74,000¥. Loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First real-world black one I've seen. Looks great, and it sounds like you got an awesome deal. Congrats!


----------



## Beeman1979

kubr1ck said:


> First real-world black one I've seen. Looks great, and it sounds like you got an awesome deal. Congrats!


The green one was too similar to my Mudmaster, so black it was! The deal was due to the tourist exemption and discount for using a credit card. I do enjoy it so far though, it and my Mudmaster are tied for being my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beeman1979

kubr1ck said:


> First real-world black one I've seen. Looks great, and it sounds like you got an awesome deal. Congrats!


The green one was too similar to my Mudmaster, so black it was! The deal was due to the tourist exemption and discount for using a credit card. I do enjoy it so far though, it and my Mudmaster are tied for being my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timeseekeer

Nice, it is so big!!, thanks for the photos


----------



## Lftwgr

Worker said:


> Looks like, for those of us who have yet to get the new Rangeman, that you can use the demo mode for it in the G-Shock Connected app (i.e. GPW-2000 app).


Yup tried the demo but it doesn't seem to have any hints of future firmware upgrades.... hmm


----------



## mtb2104

Lftwgr said:


> Yup tried the demo but it doesn't seem to have any hints of future firmware upgrades.... hmm


I suppose it's a hidden function, i.e. message on screen when the connect icon shows up in watch.
Of course it is a wishful thinking.


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> I suppose it's a hidden function, i.e. message on screen when the connect icon shows up in watch.
> Of course it is a wishful thinking.


I can't imagine why Casio would put all this effort into designing the watch, including Bluetooth connectivity, and then fail to provide a means to update the firmware/software. I guess eventually we'll see if it can be done or not.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats and welcome aboard Beeman1979. The GPR owner list is growing. Well done and enjoy

GPR- B1000 order list - latest update

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED


----------



## Adrian Markus

Just can't wait for this watch to be launched in India.

Got a reply from Casio India it will be launched in May 

Till then- Mudmaster


----------



## uhacks

GPR- B1000 order list - latest update 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
26)UHACKS- RECEIVED 
I just bought the last stock available at BIC CAMERA NAGOYA
got a sweet deal of 76000 yen..which is reasonable in my opinion and my savings is invested..later I will figure a way to post the pictures here


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> First real-world black one I've seen. Looks great, and it sounds like you got an awesome deal. Congrats!


Got mine for lower lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## uhacks

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Got mine for lower lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


how much?lol.

mine was 76000 yen


----------



## Aenkor

Hello and im IN on the Rangeman! Will buy in April.

I played around with the g shock Connect App and i m a little confused. I can plan a route on the Topo Map.But as far as i see little lakes for example in norway are not shown. After planning a route you can switch to Satellite map 3d. In that view you can immediately see all little lakes. But the satellite view in my case only presents the whole Route and shuts down after that. Is there really NO was to navigate and plan a route on the satellite map? Or am i making mistakes? To plan a trip on topo only makes it useless for Outdoor Trips.

I use Google Maps and or Locus... Just want to avoid pulling the phone out all the time during outdoor trips so i want to test the Rangeman. 

Thx for the Pics and information so far.


----------



## Aenkor

Here the pictures from the App:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats and welcome aboard uhacks. Sorry that I missed your latest arrival. Well done and cool price of course. Enjoy 


GPR- B1000 order list - latest update 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
26) uhacks- RECEIVED


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

uhacks said:


> how much?lol.
> 
> mine was 76000 yen


Mine was 624USD or...66,153.36 yen lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Mine was 624USD or...66,153.36 yen lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


But international release ? Great price though. When do u get it ?


----------



## andyahs

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Mine was 624USD or...66,153.36 yen lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Deepsea_dweller said:


> But international release ? Great price though. When do u get it ?


Yes exactly. Why the secrecy?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Deepsea_dweller said:


> But international release ? Great price though. When do u get it ?


Mine is for the USA release.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Mine is for the USA release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. Japanese release would be a steal for 624 USD ... When will you be getting the beauty ?


----------



## kj2

It's an awesome watch, and am still looking to buy everyday. But €800... can't justify that for a watch.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's what I thought. Japanese release would be a steal for 624 USD ... When will you be getting the beauty ?


In April my guess because that's the USA release.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kj2 said:


> It's an awesome watch, and am still looking to buy everyday. But €800... can't justify that for a watch.


That's quite a lot indeed :-(


----------



## CC

£800 is even more!...









Rip off Britain!


----------



## Clockit

This looks to be an interesting piece of kit. It is probably my eyesight but the usable screen size looks a tad small in relation to the overall dimension of the watch. Fine for all you youngsters but old boys like me who need reading glasses need all the help they can get. Probably an illusion and I need to see this thing in the flesh to get a true measure of the usable screen size.

I am not knocking it, just a first observation from the pics. I love my GWN-1000 and GWG 1000.


----------



## mtb2104

Clockit said:


> This looks to be an interesting piece of kit. It is probably my eyesight but the usable screen size looks a tad small in relation to the overall dimension of the watch. Fine for all you youngsters but old boys like me who need reading glasses need all the help they can get. Probably an illusion and I need to see this thing in the flesh to get a true measure of the usable screen size.
> 
> I am not knocking it, just a first observation from the pics. I love my GWN-1000 and GWG 1000.


I think the biggest font goes to PRW (whopping 8mm), then GPR (7mm), then 400 and 350.

In terms of clarity, you can be the judge.


----------



## Scout

So, if I understand correctly; there is no shortcut to the stopwatch function and you have to scroll through the menu to activate?


----------



## Javelin

CollectorCol said:


> £800 is even more!...
> 
> View attachment 12983517
> 
> 
> Rip off Britain!


Now that is really disappointing.
That UK price is a deal breaker for me. 
I was really looking forward to this watch.
That's £200 MORE than a Garmin Fenix 5x, for example.

😩


----------



## Aenkor

Sorry for asking but can someone who got his Rangeman already confirm that the 3d map on the app is REALLY just for a short presentation of the route and can not be used to plan the route or during hiking?

I dont want to stress you but im stuck between Fenix 5x and the Rangeman. Solar,... is better for me but i feel like the topo map on the app doesnt bring what i need. Love the Rangeman so much in every other aspect.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Scout said:


> So, if I understand correctly; there is no shortcut to the stopwatch function and you have to scroll through the menu to activate?


No. The GPR has a "mode" button like any other g-shock. So I'm 99.9% certain that you'd simply press the mode button to get to the stopwatch mode, then activate it.


----------



## CC

Javelin said:


> Now that is really disappointing.
> That UK price is a deal breaker for me.
> I was really looking forward to this watch.
> That's £200 MORE than a Garmin Fenix 5x, for example.
> 
> 😩


Yeah but when was the last time you paid retail for a G? I know I never have.
The GPW-2000 retails fir £800 but I've seen it as low as £600. I got mine for just over £500 shipped from Australia!

Give it a few months or buy overseas.


----------



## mtb2104

Aenkor said:


> Sorry for asking but can someone who got his Rangeman already confirm that the 3d map on the app is REALLY just for a short presentation of the route and can not be used to plan the route or during hiking?
> 
> I dont want to stress you but im stuck between Fenix 5x and the Rangeman. Solar,... is better for me but i feel like the topo map on the app doesnt bring what i need. Love the Rangeman so much in every other aspect.


Unfortunately I think you are right. You plan with usual map first and once you are done, 3D option comes up and it shows you your designed route. You cannot edit created route either; need to create a new one.

Haven't been using the app that much so my experience might not be accurate.


----------



## Feltox

CollectorCol said:


> Yeah but when was the last time you paid retail for a G? I know I never have.
> The GPW-2000 retails fir £800 but I've seen it as low as £600. I got mine for just over £500 shipped from Australia!
> 
> Give it a few months or buy overseas.


Hi everyone! I have been following this thread almost from the beginning. I come here a couple of times a day, reading the reviews, and photos of this amazing watch. I am so eager to buy it. Unfortunetaly, the prices in Europe are so dissapointing. Sellers in UK pre-sale it £800. I have been trying to buy it from Japan or Australia, but I am not able to find a seller in Japan, who sends goods abroad, and those who do it form Australia have prices around 1300 AUD. None of the prices are even close to $800, which I expected. I am so dissapointed. Where do you guys actually buy it from?


----------



## Beeman1979

Feltox said:


> Hi everyone! I have been following this thread almost from the beginning. I come here a couple of times a day, reading the reviews, and photos of this amazing watch. I am so eager to buy it. Unfortunetaly, the prices in Europe are so dissapointing. Sellers in UK pre-sale it £800. I have been trying to buy it from Japan or Australia, but I am not able to find a seller in Japan, who sends goods abroad, and those who do it form Australia have prices around 1300 AUD. None of the prices are even close to $800, which I expected. I am so dissapointed. Where do you guys actually buy it from?


I've never paid retail for any of my G's in Japan. Between the tax exemption, discounts for using credit cards and discounts for using coupons that are easily available the watches are always 10%+ below MSRP.

That being said, the selection in my home country (Canada) is atrocious so IF you can find anything the pricing is usually annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CC

You're not going to get great offers this early after/before release.

30 second Google search found this...
www.gioiapura.it/en/watch-digital-m...I3IbMpvb22QIVA2UZCh1Geww0EAkYAiABEgJ-4_D_BwE#


----------



## hasto092

Feltox said:


> and those who do it form Australia have prices around 1300 AUD.


What stores in Australia were you looking at?


----------



## psychopomp1

CollectorCol said:


> You're not going to get great offers this early after/before release.
> 
> 30 second Google search found this...


Thanks for that, on gioiapura.it I can the get the watch for as low as 575 euros (incl delivery to UK) if ordering through my business (have to enter UK VAT code) plus incl an extra 10% off. Therefore i get 22% Italian tax off 799 euros plus an extra 10% which brings it down to 525 euros or 508 GBP. Very tempted to order this at that price!!!


----------



## psychopomp1

^^^sorry I meant 575 euros, not 525 (cannot edit my post)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

psychopomp1 said:


> ^^^sorry I meant 575 euros, not 525 (cannot edit my post)


Ok let's go  Good luck








Teaser


----------



## Feltox

CollectorCol said:


> You're not going to get great offers this early after/before release.
> 
> 30 second Google search found this...


Well, like I said I am not willing to pay €799.00 for a watch, that is supposed to cost $800. That is a huge difference for me.



hasto092 said:


> What stores in Australia were you looking at?


 afn.com.au(I am not allowed to post links, so you'd have to find the watch in the shop yourself.

As far as I see here, many members got it for a decent price. However, I could not find any information about the source.


----------



## tom1980

Hi, who knows if for cycling, running also usable? THX


----------



## Aenkor

psychopomp1 said:


> CollectorCol said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to get great offers this early after/before release.
> 
> 30 second Google search found this...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, on gioiapura.it I can the get the watch for as low as 575 euros (incl delivery to UK) if ordering through my business (have to enter UK VAT code) plus incl an extra 10% off. Therefore i get 22% Italian tax off 799 euros plus an extra 10% which brings it down to 525 euros or 508 GBP. Very tempted to order this at that price!!!
Click to expand...

Is the dealer ok? Have you ordered already? Im from Germany. Would Take one too for that price.


----------



## psychopomp1

Aenkor said:


> Is the dealer ok? Have you ordered already? Im from Germany. Would Take one too for that price.


That dealer in Italy (gioiapura) looks totally genuine by the fact that you can pay by paypal (scammers usually stay away from paypal). However €575 is still a lot of money for a watch and still I'm dilly dallying on whether to order it or not at that price.


----------



## Aenkor

psychopomp1 said:


> Aenkor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dealer ok? Have you ordered already? Im from Germany. Would Take one too for that price.
> 
> 
> 
> That dealer in Italy (gioiapura) looks totally genuine by the fact that you can pay by paypal (scammers usually stay away from paypal). However €575 is still a lot of money for a watch and still I'm dilly dallying on whether to order it or not at that price.
Click to expand...

For that Money i would by it right away. The dealer got good reviews on German Amazon as well. My cheapest price in Germany is 704 Euro.


----------



## Aenkor

I dont have a own business so they wont give me that price i think... Btw: Is it not possible to edit my post via Android? Sorry for asking, i am new here. I see no possibility via smartphone.


----------



## CC

psychopomp1 said:


> Thanks for that, on gioiapura.it I can the get the watch for as low as 575 euros (incl delivery to UK) if ordering through my business (have to enter UK VAT code) plus incl an extra 10% off. Therefore i get 22% Italian tax off 799 euros plus an extra 10% which brings it down to 525 euros or 508 GBP. Very tempted to order this at that price!!!


Wow! Order me one LOL!


----------



## CC

Feltox said:


> Well, like I said I am not willing to pay €799.00 for a watch, that is supposed to cost $800. That is a huge difference for me.


You actually quoted the asking price of £800, not Euro. You won't get a straight $ to £ conversion from U.K retailers who have to pay our greedy government.

€799 minus to 10% discount mentioned is a decent deal if you really want this watch.


----------



## Aenkor

CollectorCol said:


> Wow! Order me one LOL!


Me too... Maybe if her orders three over his businness he gets a better price...


----------



## psychopomp1

Well folks the temptation was too great, couldn't resist getting it at €575 so have ordered it from Italy. On the downside gioiapura.it aren't expecting to receive stock until 10th April, so won't be receiving it for 3 weeks and paypal have already taken payment  It will be the longest 3 weeks of my life LOL

Btw are there any online manuals in the wild for this watch yet?


----------



## Feltox

psychopomp1 said:


> Well folks the temptation was too great, couldn't resist getting it at €575 so have ordered it from Italy. On the downside gioiapura.it aren't expecting to receive stock until 10th April, so won't be receiving it for 3 weeks and paypal have already taken payment  It will be the longest 3 weeks of my life LOL
> 
> Btw are there any online manuals in the wild for this watch yet?
> 
> C


Congratulations! Good to know, it will be finally available in Europe. So how exactly does one get such a great price? 
For those who tell me, I should be glad to buy it for €800, don't you realise how unfair it seems to me? Why should people from well developed countries, who earn more than me, pay for the watch much less than me? I know life is not fair, but that seems just ridicoulus. The watch is expensive as it is - $800. I am sorry, I do not wish to turn this thread into complaining. This is a great watch, and I wish I will be able to finally get it for a fair price. That's all I wish. I will not post about the price again, I promise.


----------



## Beeman1979

I find it interesting the amount of people upset at the pricing of this watch. I paid more for my Gravitymaster and Frogman, and paid darn near the same price for my Mudmaster and Gulfmaster as I did for the new Rangeman. 

I don’t know, maybe it’s just me. I fully understand wanting to the best price possible for the watch but considering what this new Rangeman has I think the price is more than fair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joakim Agren

Feltox said:


> Congratulations! Good to know, it will be finally available in Europe. So how exactly does one get such a great price?
> For those who tell me, I should be glad to buy it for €800, don't you realise how unfair it seems to me? Why should people from well developed countries, who earn more than me, pay for the watch much less than me? I know life is not fair, but that seems just ridicoulus. The watch is expensive as it is - $800. I am sorry, I do not wish to turn this thread into complaining. This is a great watch, and I wish I will be able to finally get it for a fair price. That's all I wish. I will not post about the price again, I promise.


Which country do you live in?:think: In general if you live in a country with high import tariffs on electronics and jewelry and also that does not have official representation of the brand it will bring up the cost of the watch at least 30% sometimes 50%.



Beeman1979 said:


> I find it interesting the amount of people upset at the pricing of this watch. I paid more for my Gravitymaster and Frogman, and paid darn near the same price for my Mudmaster and Gulfmaster as I did for the new Rangeman.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me. I fully understand wanting to the best price possible for the watch but considering what this new Rangeman has I think the price is more than fair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think one factor in this is that in general people are more willing to pay a bigger premium on sophisticated analog pieces due to the mechanical mechanism of the dial and the jewelry factor that comes with the pretty dial. This new Rangeman involves some risk for Casio. How many are willing to muster the cash to cover for the asking retail price for an all digital watch with less function then a smart watch in 2018? So far we know that most of the enthusiast market have responded positively to this. It is just that cool. And have that premium G factor going for it. But I doubt we will see the same mass market appeal for this as we did for the GW-9400 Rangeman. I think for the mass market the Mudmaster with its ultra macho look and analog dial will continue to be the shining star for Casio as far as sales are concerned for those willing to spend some more. But it is possible that this new Rangeman Navi will cut a little into those Mudmaster sales, but just a little.


----------



## Beeman1979

Joakim Agren said:


> Which country do you live in?:think: In general if you live in a country with high import tariffs on electronics and jewelry and also that does not have official representation of the brand it will bring up the cost of the watch at least 30% sometimes 50%.
> 
> I think one factor in this is that in general people are more willing to pay a bigger premium on sophisticated analog pieces due to the mechanical mechanism of the dial and the jewelry factor that comes with the pretty dial. This new Rangeman involves some risk for Casio. How many are willing to muster the asking retail price for an all digital watch with less function then a smart watch in 2018? So far we know that most of the enthusiast market have responded positively to this. It is just that cool. And have that premium G factor going for it. But I doubt we will see the same mass market appeal for this as we did for the GW-9400 Rangeman. I think for the mass market the Mudmaster with its ultra macho look and analog dial will continue to be the shining star for Casio as far as sales are concerned for those willing to spend some more. But it is possible that this new Rangeman Navi will cut a little into those Mudmaster sales, but just a little.


Very true. The new Rangeman is anything but a smart watch, the WSD-F20 is way better in that manner. But this Rangeman has a macho/rugged look and feel to it, so fingers crossed it causes people to dig it.

But I agree, it is a risk by Casio as they've never had a watch like this (as in all digital, I don't count the Frogman as it's not aimed at the same buyer).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Hoppyjr

Lots of discussion about the features, but I’m in love with that display. I wish a smaller Casio model had that clarity.


----------



## Javelin

I think this has been asked before...
If I go for walk with no route or destination planned, can I activate the gps so the watch will just automatically record my route with no further action from myself? and if I want to return can I activate the back function with the direction arrow pointing in the direction I need to travel?
cheers.


----------



## Beeman1979

Javelin said:


> I think this has been asked before...
> If I go for walk with no route or destination planned, can I activate the gps so the watch will just automatically record my route with no further action from myself? and if I want to return can I activate the back function with the direction arrow pointing in the direction I need to travel?
> cheers.


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hoppyjr said:


> Lots of discussion about the features, but I'm in love with that display. I wish a smaller Casio model had that clarity.


----------



## Odie

Joakim Agren said:


> Which country do you live in?:think: In general if you live in a country with high import tariffs on electronics and jewelry and also that does not have official representation of the brand it will bring up the cost of the watch at least 30% sometimes 50%.
> 
> I think one factor in this is that in general people are more willing to pay a bigger premium on sophisticated analog pieces due to the mechanical mechanism of the dial and the jewelry factor that comes with the pretty dial. This new Rangeman involves some risk for Casio. How many are willing to muster the cash to cover for the asking retail price for an all digital watch with less function then a smart watch in 2018? So far we know that most of the enthusiast market have responded positively to this. It is just that cool. And have that premium G factor going for it. But I doubt we will see the same mass market appeal for this as we did for the GW-9400 Rangeman. I think for the mass market the Mudmaster with its ultra macho look and analog dial will continue to be the shining star for Casio as far as sales are concerned for those willing to spend some more. But it is possible that this new Rangeman Navi will cut a little into those Mudmaster sales, but just a little.


I haven't been a fan of this watch whatsoever because of the price vs the features you're getting vs other comparable watches for a more cost effective price. I've conveyed that, people know my opinion. That said, there IS something positive that actually does come from this watch...

... Casio would not have invested the R&D to use on just this model. I have a feeling that we'll see these type of "semi smart" modules on watches produced by Casio moving forward (G's and Protrek's alike). They'll improve on the functionality, add features like the "barometer" 30/2:00 reading, smartphone notifications, etc.

They know there will be a "smaller" market due to the price tag of the watch but at least they're getting their feet wet in the "Smart" market.


----------



## Beeman1979

Odie said:


> I haven't been a fan of this watch whatsoever because of the price vs the features you're getting vs other comparable watches for a more cost effective price. I've conveyed that, people know my opinion. That said, there IS something positive that actually does come from this watch...
> 
> ... Casio would not have invested the R&D to use on just this model. I have a feeling that we'll see these type of "semi smart" modules on watches produced by Casio moving forward (G's and Protrek's alike). They'll improve on the functionality, add features like the "barometer" 30/2:00 reading, smartphone notifications, etc.
> 
> They know there will be a "smaller" market due to the price tag of the watch but at least they're getting their feet wet in the "Smart" market.


I think that a lot of the R&D was already done by Casio and that's evident in the WSD-F20. Now they've just taken the GPS/Altimeter/Barometer/Compass/etc and moved it into a G.

But you're right in that this new Rangeman may be the next phase for the Master of G line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

New video from Casio UK.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-rangeman-gpr-b1000-video-from-casio-uk/


----------



## psychopomp1

Feltox said:


> Congratulations! Good to know, it will be finally available in Europe. So how exactly does one get such a great price?


As already mentioned I'm ordering it through my business, you can get it Italian tax free provided you live in Europe/EU and give them your VAT (tax) code, the discounts are automatically applied (order through their site as a business or "firma")

To recap I ordered watch from gioiapura.it

Full price: €799.00

Less 22% Italian tax: €144.08

Less 10% discount with code GPWELCOME: €79.90

Free worldwide delivery by UPS Express: €0.00

*Final price: €575.02 (approx £500 or $700)*


----------



## psychopomp1

Dumb questions regarding the watch:

1) Is it able to give you a real-time (live) position in Lat/Long?

2) Can you manually input a fixed waypoint (with known coordinates) into the watch and then navigate to it?

3) I believe there's an 'auto' option to sync time with GPS satellites, how does this work in practice?

Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I have added you psychopomp1

GPR- B1000 order list - latest update. 7 owners so far. Not bad 

1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
26) uhacks- RECEIVED
27) psychopomp1


----------



## CC

GaryK30 said:


> New video from Casio UK.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-rangeman-gpr-b1000-video-from-casio-uk/


Cool video! Made me want one...

Now how does that VAT thing work? LOL!


----------



## psychopomp1

Odie said:


> ... Casio would not have invested the R&D to use on just this model. I have a feeling that we'll see these type of "semi smart" modules on watches produced by Casio moving forward (G's and Protrek's alike). They'll improve on the functionality, add features like the "barometer" 30/2:00 reading, smartphone notifications, etc.


TBH, I expected Casio to release something like the GPR-B1000 far far earlier. Nearly 20 years ago (1999) i bought Casio's first gps watch - the Casio PRT-1GP - but was hugely disaapointed by it. It was a big lump of ugly plastic (made me look like a nerd lol) which took ages to get a satellite fix with a horrible battery life. I returned it the next day and luckily got a full refund. The fact that Casio discontinued this watch suggests they weren't happy with it so probably went back to the drawing board to start from scratch again. I'm hoping with my purchase of the GPR-B1000 its not deja vue all over again lol


----------



## Aenkor

CollectorCol said:


> Cool video! Made me want one...
> 
> Now how does that VAT thing work? LOL!


I think you need to have your own business company. For us normal workers i thin it is not possible. I have an offer for 700 Euro. The tax free is the difference to his final price. 700 Euro is too much for me as in comparison for the Fenix 5x it is 50 Euro more for less functions regarding navigation, smartphone notifications,... I love the Rangeman so much but it is a up and down for me right now. For 575 Euro i would take it immediately but the price of 800 Euro is not justified for me personally.

Will go on a trip to Norway in June and would like to take some kind of new tool with me... =) Maybe i will get a better offer for the Rangeman somewhere... =) The pictures here make it hard to resist... =)


----------



## Aenkor

CollectorCol said:


> Cool video! Made me want one...
> 
> Now how does that VAT thing work? LOL!


I think you need to have your own business company. For us normal workers i think it is not possible. I have an offer for 700 Euro. The tax free is the difference to his final price. 700 Euro is too much for me as in comparison for the Fenix 5x it is 50 Euro more for less functions regarding navigation, smartphone notifications,... I love the Rangeman so much but it is a up and down for me right now. For 575 Euro i would take it immediately but the price of 800 Euro is not justified for me personally.

Will go on a trip to Norway in June and would like to take some kind of new tool with me... =) Maybe i will get a better offer for the Rangeman somewhere... =) The pictures here make it hard to resist... =)


----------



## Javelin

I have a question about the triple sensor.
I have the original Rangeman which uses the version three triple sensor.
Have Casio changed or updated the the sensor I the new Rangeman?
Cheers


----------



## Javelin

Beeman1979 said:


> Javelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this has been asked before...
> If I go for walk with no route or destination planned, can I activate the gps so the watch will just automatically record my route with no further action from myself? and if I want to return can I activate the back function with the direction arrow pointing in the direction I need to travel?
> cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Cheers...
That might just tip the balance for me..
My life isn't complete without that watch..!


----------



## mtb2104

Pretty impressed during wet cold night @ Taipei. Locked in 70 seconds.


----------



## psychopomp1

@mtb2104
Is there a setting which lets you see the lat & long in degrees, minutes and seconds instead of decimal degrees?


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> Pretty impressed during wet cold night @ Taipei. Locked in 70 seconds.


That's a really low altitude!


----------



## Beeman1979

GaryK30 said:


> That's a really low altitude!


Mine read -5 in Tokyo, so I'm guessing it needs to be calibrated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

Beeman1979 said:


> Mine read -5 in Tokyo, so I'm guessing it needs to be calibrated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, since the new Rangeman doesn't have GPS map data, it's just a normal, barometer-based altimeter, like other Casio ABC watches. It was just funny seeing the altitude below sea level.


----------



## harald-hans

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, since the new Rangeman doesn't have GPS map data, it's just a normal, barometer-based altimeter, like other Casio ABC watches. It was just funny seeing the altitude below sea level.


What !!!???

No GPS based Altimeter ?

Oh - this is not a good news ...


----------



## Beeman1979

harald-hans said:


> What !!!???
> 
> No GPS based Altimeter ?
> 
> Oh - this is not a good news ...


I went to calibrate mine now that I am home and it seems to have done it when I set my location to home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

harald-hans said:


> What !!!???
> 
> No GPS based Altimeter ?
> 
> Oh - this is not a good news ...


If it did have one, why would it show the GPS coordinates with an altitude below sea level?

My understanding is that most consumer GPS devices determine altitude using the longitude and latitude and the underlying map data. I was led to believe that the new Rangeman has no map data internally.

Maybe I'm wrong. This is just my understanding.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GaryK30 said:


> If it did have one, why would it show the GPS coordinates with an altitude below sea level?
> 
> My understanding is that most consumer GPS devices determine altitude using the longitude and latitude and the underlying map data. I was led to believe that the new Rangeman has no map data internally.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. This is just my understanding.


Altitude comes with a number enough of satellites in view.
If I remember well you need 3 satellites for longitude and latitude.
And a fourth satellite for going 3D and get an altitude.

And taken from Quora 
"Additional satellites will increase the precision of the positioning in all three dimensions, because error from each satellite will tend to be averaged out. The more samples you have, the closer the average will be to the actual position."


----------



## GaryK30

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Altitude comes with a number enough of satellites in view.
> If I remember well you need 3 satellites for longitude and latitude.
> And a fourth satellite for going 3D and get an altitude.
> 
> And taken from Quora
> "Additional satellites will increase the precision of the positioning in all three dimensions, because error from each satellite will tend to be averaged out. The more samples you have, the closer the average will be to the actual position."


Thanks for the info. Here is one of the posts that I based my comment on.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/newbie-question-about-altimeter-watches-3548138-2.html#post33539114

_But remember GPS satellite derived elevations are not accurate on consumer GPS receivers. The GPS uses a reference ellipsoid (a simplified mathematical model of the earth's surface), which isn't the actual topographical surface, and maps use a geoid model. In Australia, for example, the ellipsoid elevation can vary from -30m (100') to 70m (230') when compared with the geoid.
_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Pretty impressed during wet cold night @ Taipei. Locked in 70 seconds.


Thanks 4 sharing mtb Cool shot. Be safe


----------



## WES51

Ever since I owned my Mudmaster and PRW6000, I have been trying to better understand the workings of barometric altitude measurements as I was interested in finding ways to increase their accuracy. I found that in stable weather conditions, with some skill and experience a correctly used and interpreted barometric altitude measurement can rival the accuracy of my celphones GPS altitude function.


----------



## Adrian Markus

Color comparison.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

WES51 said:


> Ever since I owned my Mudmaster and PRW6000, I have been trying to better understand the workings of barometric altitude measurements as I was interested in finding ways to increase their accuracy. I found that in stable weather conditions, with some skill and experience a correctly used and interpreted barometric altitude measurement can rival the accuracy of my celphones GPS altitude function.


Don't forget : barometric altitude measurements is used in cockpits in all altimeters previous to initial central and GPS.
You calibrate always before to use it. Thanks to the radio. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Javelin

Would a good comparison with the new Rangeman be the Suunto Traverse?
I think the GPS and ABC features are similar with the added bonus of solar running the timekeeping/ABC.


----------



## Peter Lalic

It's a bit confusing seeing that, in this UK version video, GPR-B1000 negative display have some kind of "rainbow" effect.
What's with that?


----------



## Eric.S

Just saw the black one on pre-order on REI website for full price, says ship in 30 days.


----------



## STavros78

mtb2104 said:


> Pretty impressed during wet cold night @ Taipei. Locked in 70 seconds.


 Awesome photo congrats Can you kindly advise me the following Is there a feature that you can have a real time coordinates display? meaning latitude and longitude display not as a time stamp but actual as gps receiver and display? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Peter Lalic said:


> It's a bit confusing seeing that, in this UK version video, GPR-B1000 negative display have some kind of "rainbow" effect.
> What's with that?


That could be an effect due to e.g. a filter on the camera lens that is filming the watch.


----------



## Falconeye75

STavros78 said:


> Awesome photo congrats Can you kindly advise me the following Is there a feature that you can have a real time coordinates display? meaning latitude and longitude display not as a time stamp but actual as gps receiver and display? Thanks in advance


I am also interrested by knowing if we can use it as a GPS receiver displaying coordinates all the time and not when just wanting to add a waypoint.


----------



## uhacks

question..how do I record my running distance? let say I go from here to another place?
sorry I can't understand much


----------



## CC

Images from Casio UK...


----------



## Eric.S

I know the direction Casio takes with this new Rangeman is commendable, but compared to Garmin and Suunto, this one just looks so raw to me, from the overall design down to the display layout and font Casio uses.


----------



## randb

mtb2104 said:


> Pretty impressed during wet cold night @ Taipei. Locked in 70 seconds.


Looks like you're underwater. What's with the altimeter? Obviously not linking with GPS.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Haven’t been playing with the watch much.. too bz with kids.

I calibrated my alti and it looks fine now... need to take it to places to check on the accuracy.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Haven't been playing with the watch much.. too bz with kids.
> 
> I calibrated my alti and it looks fine now... need to take it to places to check on the accuracy.


Easy easy and no pressure mtb First things first. Simply enjoy No obligations here at all


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Who will be next ? 

GPR- B1000 order list 
1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
26) uhacks- RECEIVED
27) psychopomp1


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'm much more critical toward the "blur" zone of that CASIO UK video in substance. It's a pure commercial not a report or review.
I have been lost in the mist and my GPS equipment were not accurate in the fog, so I'm sceptic about white out condition beautifully filmed which can be not GPS friendly.








At 01:00 It also claims other watches needs to be charge every 20 hours, the Rangeman is powered by any light source even in the fog...
We all know that fog condition won't charge like a sunny day. Here in F17 we are using solar watches for a long time, this guy seems to be a rookie or a liar to me.
It will last 30 hours on a single solar charge .... Hum. How long we would need to wait to provide a pure solar charge for 30 hours of GPS function ?
5 hours of sunny exposition for 1 hour of GPS said Casio.... It means 150 hours of sun for 30 hours of GPS... Which means 12 days (days are not 24 hours sunny unless you are in a Pole) of charging !? This guy makes you believe something which is not true.

Then it shows you naturally how to use your telephone in the middle of nowhere. Because you are far in the mountains and you got data ?...
This is not really exciting to rely on a non solar smartphone in the wild to get information in the solar GPS watch ! ;-)

About the altimeter, there is not a single word about the GPS and the altimeter linked. Something my Garmin watch can do to calibrate itself and calibrate the altimeter.
Altimeters are calibrated in every cockpit after a call on the radio. They need calibration before to be used.
Did you notice that when he uses the thermometer the watch is not on his wrist anymore ? This is clever when you know about thermometer on watches.

I liked that once in the forest (not a GPS friendly place) he start to use his compass. Again, in my watch, both classical compass and gps bearing are linked. This is something I would have love on that Rangeman as it seems to be a software choice.

To get access to the compass, we need to use the Mode button and scroll ? The compass function is not accessible by a shortcut ? Come on Casio !!
I got old eyes... have you seen the size of this fonts ?....

Now when the video goes to the G-Shock part, I'm admirative in the way they filmed it. It's very clever and I really loved the way the guy fell in the mud.
This is what we love to see. This watches are engineered to be shocked against equipments and rocks...
I love this part. It absolutely well filmed.

Back home, he shows the log function. My experience with GPW2000 in that domain shows me that application is not exporting easily all its information. The Casio application as beautiful and reliable as it is, is a sort of dead end. Unless updating in the future version ?
Five hours to get the watch back to full capacity. this is good. It means you can have back to the max during the night.
No word about any heating during the charging.
Also I haven't seen the use of the barometer graphics to get a tendancy of the coming weather condition. This is a huge feature for me as it is really helpful especially in the morning. (Your altitude does not change when you stop and sleep somewhere so the barometric changes are readable.)

All in all, I mainly love that video à la Ray Mears for the quality of its images. The drone shots are used cleverly and it brings the full dimension of an adventure watch.
I'm now waiting for users experience. Those tiny menus used for every function seems an issue for me.
Why ? On the previous Protrek that I have used, I was able to count the number of time I press on the mode button to get to a function. OK 4 beeps and it's Stopwatch.
Also Compass on Protrek was often available at a single push of a dedicated button. It was easy to get immediate information without going through tiny menus...
How easy it is to get to function when the glass is wet and dirty ? Do you need to spit on it to clean it and read the tiny tiny words ?
How the backlight works when you are inside the menus looking for a compass ?

So far I won't switch from my Fenix 5X which provides illuminated colored cartography and navigation without any smartphone linked to it and also shortcuts I can easily set for my specifics uses. And I don't need to charge it every 20 hours but every week. And a GPS fix is made in 5 seconds not 70 !!

But I do still love G-Shocks and even got an eye on that new bluetooth solar Gravity Master which seems very cool !! ;-)
Also their WSD F20 and future smart Protrek seems much closer to what the future of adventure smart watches can be, perhaps not battery wise though...
Again I had the chance to test and review a PRT-1GP eighteen years ago at the request of some soldier unit (French Marine Commando). 
I'm not certain they would have like that new Rangeman.


----------



## hasto092

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Who will be next ?
> 
> GPR- B1000 order list
> 1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED
> 2) kubr1ck
> 3) T4P
> 4) DSD - RECEIVED
> 5) Pedronev85
> 6) grinch_actual
> 7) GregNYC
> 8) batooo
> 9) Joeri
> 10) jomar
> 11) F Jay Iceberg
> 12) T3C - RECEIVED
> 13) jskibo
> 14) Peter Lalic
> 15) konakai
> 16) Cowboy Bebop
> 17) DanielJB
> 18) Piowa
> 19) bulbanator
> 20) BACKBLAST72
> 21) Myrrhman
> 22) casiofool
> 
> Additional members
> 23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
> 24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
> 25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
> 26) uhacks- RECEIVED
> 27) psychopomp1


Damn it, LOL, I crumbled and found a Japanese store on the Bay. Mine's on its way. WAS NOT a good price BTW, but I'm impulsive, it's new and shiny so I had to throw down. So I reckon I can go on that list too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Who will be next ? hasto92 it is. Big congrats

GPR- B1000 order list 
1) mtb2104 - RECEIVED 
2) kubr1ck 
3) T4P
4) DSD - RECEIVED
5) Pedronev85
6) grinch_actual
7) GregNYC
8) batooo
9) Joeri
10) jomar
11) F Jay Iceberg
12) T3C - RECEIVED
13) jskibo
14) Peter Lalic
15) konakai
16) Cowboy Bebop
17) DanielJB 
18) Piowa
19) bulbanator
20) BACKBLAST72
21) Myrrhman
22) casiofool

Additional members 
23) ArtDirik - RECEIVED
24) Alan From New York - RECEIVED
25) Beeman1979 - RECEIVED
26) uhacks- RECEIVED
27) psychopomp1
28) hasto92


----------



## Javelin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm much more critical toward the "blur" zone of that CASIO UK video in substance. It's a pure commercial not a report or review.
> I have been lost in the mist and my GPS equipment were not accurate in the fog, so I'm sceptic about white out condition beautifully filmed which can be not GPS friendly.
> View attachment 12998819
> 
> 
> At 01:00 It also claims other watches needs to be charge every 20 hours, the Rangeman is powered by any light source even in the fog...
> We all know that fog condition won't charge like a sunny day. Here in F17 we are using solar watches for a long time, this guy seems to be a rookie or a liar to me.
> It will last 30 hours on a single solar charge .... Hum. How long we would need to wait to provide a pure solar charge for 30 hours of GPS function ?
> 5 hours of sunny exposition for 1 hour of GPS said Casio.... It means 150 hours of sun for 30 hours of GPS... Which means 12 days (days are not 24 hours sunny unless you are in a Pole) of charging !? This guy makes you believe something which is not true.
> 
> Then it shows you naturally how to use your telephone in the middle of nowhere. Because you are far in the mountains and you got data ?...
> This is not really exciting to rely on a non solar smartphone in the wild to get information in the solar GPS watch ! ;-)
> 
> About the altimeter, there is not a single word about the GPS and the altimeter linked. Something my Garmin watch can do to calibrate itself and calibrate the altimeter.
> Altimeters are calibrated in every cockpit after a call on the radio. They need calibration before to be used.
> Did you notice that when he uses the thermometer the watch is not on his wrist anymore ? This is clever when you know about thermometer on watches.
> 
> I liked that once in the forest (not a GPS friendly place) he start to use his compass. Again, in my watch, both classical compass and gps bearing are linked. This is something I would have love on that Rangeman as it seems to be a software choice.
> 
> To get access to the compass, we need to use the Mode button and scroll ? The compass function is not accessible by a shortcut ? Come on Casio !!
> I got old eyes... have you seen the size of this fonts ?....
> 
> Now when the video goes to the G-Shock part, I'm admirative in the way they filmed it. It's very clever and I really loved the way the guy fell in the mud.
> This is what we love to see. This watches are engineered to be shocked against equipments and rocks...
> I love this part. It absolutely well filmed.
> 
> Back home, he shows the log function. My experience with GPW2000 in that domain shows me that application is not exporting easily all its information. The Casio application as beautiful and reliable as it is, is a sort of dead end. Unless updating in the future version ?
> Five hours to get the watch back to full capacity. this is good. It means you can have back to the max during the night.
> No word about any heating during the charging.
> Also I haven't seen the use of the barometer graphics to get a tendancy of the coming weather condition. This is a huge feature for me as it is really helpful especially in the morning. (Your altitude does not change when you stop and sleep somewhere so the barometric changes are readable.)
> 
> All in all, I mainly love that video à la Ray Mears for the quality of its images. The drone shots are used cleverly and it brings the full dimension of an adventure watch.
> I'm now waiting for users experience. Those tiny menus used for every function seems an issue for me.
> Why ? On the previous Protrek that I have used, I was able to count the number of time I press on the mode button to get to a function. OK 4 beeps and it's Stopwatch.
> Also Compass on Protrek was often available at a single push of a dedicated button. It was easy to get immediate information without going through tiny menus...
> How easy it is to get to function when the glass is wet and dirty ? Do you need to spit on it to clean it and read the tiny tiny words ?
> How the backlight works when you are inside the menus looking for a compass ?
> 
> So far I won't switch from my Fenix 5X which provides illuminated colored cartography and navigation without any smartphone linked to it and also shortcuts I can easily set for my specifics uses. And I don't need to charge it every 20 hours but every week. And a GPS fix is made in 5 seconds not 70 !!
> 
> But I do still love G-Shocks and even got an eye on that new bluetooth solar Gravity Master which seems very cool !! ;-)
> Also their WSD F20 and future smart Protrek seems much closer to what the future of adventure smart watches can be, perhaps not battery wise though...
> Again I had the chance to test and review a PRT-1GP eighteen years ago at the request of some soldier unit (French Marine Commando).
> I'm not certain they would have like that new Rangeman.


How does the new Rangeman compare to the Suunto Traverse?

Have Casio designed an excellent watch that's already out of date, excepting the solar charging?
I realise this isn't a smart watch like the Fenix5s or even the Protrek.
I don't want a smart watch.....if I strap my iPhone to my to my wrist, it'll do anything a Fenix 5x will do, so why have both?

I will get this watch.......
or maybe the Suunto Traverse......

Cheers


----------



## Javelin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm much more critical toward the "blur" zone of that CASIO UK video in substance. It's a pure commercial not a report or review.
> I have been lost in the mist and my GPS equipment were not accurate in the fog, so I'm sceptic about white out condition beautifully filmed which can be not GPS friendly.
> View attachment 12998819
> 
> 
> At 01:00 It also claims other watches needs to be charge every 20 hours, the Rangeman is powered by any light source even in the fog...
> We all know that fog condition won't charge like a sunny day. Here in F17 we are using solar watches for a long time, this guy seems to be a rookie or a liar to me.
> It will last 30 hours on a single solar charge .... Hum. How long we would need to wait to provide a pure solar charge for 30 hours of GPS function ?
> 5 hours of sunny exposition for 1 hour of GPS said Casio.... It means 150 hours of sun for 30 hours of GPS... Which means 12 days (days are not 24 hours sunny unless you are in a Pole) of charging !? This guy makes you believe something which is not true.
> 
> Then it shows you naturally how to use your telephone in the middle of nowhere. Because you are far in the mountains and you got data ?...
> This is not really exciting to rely on a non solar smartphone in the wild to get information in the solar GPS watch ! ;-)
> 
> About the altimeter, there is not a single word about the GPS and the altimeter linked. Something my Garmin watch can do to calibrate itself and calibrate the altimeter.
> Altimeters are calibrated in every cockpit after a call on the radio. They need calibration before to be used.
> Did you notice that when he uses the thermometer the watch is not on his wrist anymore ? This is clever when you know about thermometer on watches.
> 
> I liked that once in the forest (not a GPS friendly place) he start to use his compass. Again, in my watch, both classical compass and gps bearing are linked. This is something I would have love on that Rangeman as it seems to be a software choice.
> 
> To get access to the compass, we need to use the Mode button and scroll ? The compass function is not accessible by a shortcut ? Come on Casio !!
> I got old eyes... have you seen the size of this fonts ?....
> 
> Now when the video goes to the G-Shock part, I'm admirative in the way they filmed it. It's very clever and I really loved the way the guy fell in the mud.
> This is what we love to see. This watches are engineered to be shocked against equipments and rocks...
> I love this part. It absolutely well filmed.
> 
> Back home, he shows the log function. My experience with GPW2000 in that domain shows me that application is not exporting easily all its information. The Casio application as beautiful and reliable as it is, is a sort of dead end. Unless updating in the future version ?
> Five hours to get the watch back to full capacity. this is good. It means you can have back to the max during the night.
> No word about any heating during the charging.
> Also I haven't seen the use of the barometer graphics to get a tendancy of the coming weather condition. This is a huge feature for me as it is really helpful especially in the morning. (Your altitude does not change when you stop and sleep somewhere so the barometric changes are readable.)
> 
> All in all, I mainly love that video à la Ray Mears for the quality of its images. The drone shots are used cleverly and it brings the full dimension of an adventure watch.
> I'm now waiting for users experience. Those tiny menus used for every function seems an issue for me.
> Why ? On the previous Protrek that I have used, I was able to count the number of time I press on the mode button to get to a function. OK 4 beeps and it's Stopwatch.
> Also Compass on Protrek was often available at a single push of a dedicated button. It was easy to get immediate information without going through tiny menus...
> How easy it is to get to function when the glass is wet and dirty ? Do you need to spit on it to clean it and read the tiny tiny words ?
> How the backlight works when you are inside the menus looking for a compass ?
> 
> So far I won't switch from my Fenix 5X which provides illuminated colored cartography and navigation without any smartphone linked to it and also shortcuts I can easily set for my specifics uses. And I don't need to charge it every 20 hours but every week. And a GPS fix is made in 5 seconds not 70 !!
> 
> But I do still love G-Shocks and even got an eye on that new bluetooth solar Gravity Master which seems very cool !! ;-)
> Also their WSD F20 and future smart Protrek seems much closer to what the future of adventure smart watches can be, perhaps not battery wise though...
> Again I had the chance to test and review a PRT-1GP eighteen years ago at the request of some soldier unit (French Marine Commando).
> I'm not certain they would have like that new Rangeman.


How does the new Rangeman compare to the Suunto Traverse?

Have Casio designed an excellent watch that's already out of date, excepting the solar charging?
I realise this isn't a smart watch like the Fenix5s or even the Protrek.
I don't want a smart watch.....if I strap my iPhone to my to my wrist, it'll do anything a Fenix 5x will do, so why have both??

I will get this watch.......
or maybe the Suunto Traverse......
?
Cheers


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Javelin said:


> How does the new Rangeman compare to the Suunto Traverse?
> 
> Have Casio designed an excellent watch that's already out of date, excepting the solar charging?
> I realise this isn't a smart watch like the Fenix5s or even the Protrek.
> I don't want a smart watch.....if I strap my iPhone to my to my wrist, it'll do anything a Fenix 5x will do, so why have both?
> 
> I will get this watch.......
> or maybe the Suunto Traverse......
> 
> Cheers


You don't swim or dive with an Iphone on your wrist, do you?

Just try to use your IPhone GPS in the pouring rain or while sailing in the ocean and we will compare your experience with any non touch screen GPS equipment strap to your wrist . 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm much more critical toward the "blur" zone of that CASIO UK video in substance. It's a pure commercial not a report or review.
> I have been lost in the mist and my GPS equipment were not accurate in the fog, so I'm sceptic about white out condition beautifully filmed which can be not GPS friendly.
> View attachment 12998819
> 
> 
> At 01:00 It also claims other watches needs to be charge every 20 hours, the Rangeman is powered by any light source even in the fog...
> We all know that fog condition won't charge like a sunny day. Here in F17 we are using solar watches for a long time, this guy seems to be a rookie or a liar to me.
> It will last 30 hours on a single solar charge .... Hum. How long we would need to wait to provide a pure solar charge for 30 hours of GPS function ?
> 5 hours of sunny exposition for 1 hour of GPS said Casio.... It means 150 hours of sun for 30 hours of GPS... Which means 12 days (days are not 24 hours sunny unless you are in a Pole) of charging !? This guy makes you believe something which is not true.
> 
> Then it shows you naturally how to use your telephone in the middle of nowhere. Because you are far in the mountains and you got data ?...
> This is not really exciting to rely on a non solar smartphone in the wild to get information in the solar GPS watch ! ;-)
> 
> About the altimeter, there is not a single word about the GPS and the altimeter linked. Something my Garmin watch can do to calibrate itself and calibrate the altimeter.
> Altimeters are calibrated in every cockpit after a call on the radio. They need calibration before to be used.
> Did you notice that when he uses the thermometer the watch is not on his wrist anymore ? This is clever when you know about thermometer on watches.
> 
> I liked that once in the forest (not a GPS friendly place) he start to use his compass. Again, in my watch, both classical compass and gps bearing are linked. This is something I would have love on that Rangeman as it seems to be a software choice.
> 
> To get access to the compass, we need to use the Mode button and scroll ? The compass function is not accessible by a shortcut ? Come on Casio !!
> I got old eyes... have you seen the size of this fonts ?....
> 
> Now when the video goes to the G-Shock part, I'm admirative in the way they filmed it. It's very clever and I really loved the way the guy fell in the mud.
> This is what we love to see. This watches are engineered to be shocked against equipments and rocks...
> I love this part. It absolutely well filmed.
> 
> Back home, he shows the log function. My experience with GPW2000 in that domain shows me that application is not exporting easily all its information. The Casio application as beautiful and reliable as it is, is a sort of dead end. Unless updating in the future version ?
> Five hours to get the watch back to full capacity. this is good. It means you can have back to the max during the night.
> No word about any heating during the charging.
> Also I haven't seen the use of the barometer graphics to get a tendancy of the coming weather condition. This is a huge feature for me as it is really helpful especially in the morning. (Your altitude does not change when you stop and sleep somewhere so the barometric changes are readable.)
> 
> All in all, I mainly love that video à la Ray Mears for the quality of its images. The drone shots are used cleverly and it brings the full dimension of an adventure watch.
> I'm now waiting for users experience. Those tiny menus used for every function seems an issue for me.
> Why ? On the previous Protrek that I have used, I was able to count the number of time I press on the mode button to get to a function. OK 4 beeps and it's Stopwatch.
> Also Compass on Protrek was often available at a single push of a dedicated button. It was easy to get immediate information without going through tiny menus...
> How easy it is to get to function when the glass is wet and dirty ? Do you need to spit on it to clean it and read the tiny tiny words ?
> How the backlight works when you are inside the menus looking for a compass ?
> 
> So far I won't switch from my Fenix 5X which provides illuminated colored cartography and navigation without any smartphone linked to it and also shortcuts I can easily set for my specifics uses. And I don't need to charge it every 20 hours but every week. And a GPS fix is made in 5 seconds not 70 !!
> 
> But I do still love G-Shocks and even got an eye on that new bluetooth solar Gravity Master which seems very cool !! ;-)
> Also their WSD F20 and future smart Protrek seems much closer to what the future of adventure smart watches can be, perhaps not battery wise though...
> Again I had the chance to test and review a PRT-1GP eighteen years ago at the request of some soldier unit (French Marine Commando).
> I'm not certain they would have like that new Rangeman.


This is the issue, if someone has a Fenix series watch and is "happy" with it, the chances of them wanting a feature downgrade by going with the GPR is very slim due to the ridiculous price of the GPR (cost vs feature) that shouldn't cost more than $500.

If the GPR is someone's first venture in the "Smart" direction, then it's an attractive watch option.


----------



## Javelin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Javelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the new Rangeman compare to the Suunto Traverse?
> 
> Have Casio designed an excellent watch that's already out of date, excepting the solar charging?
> I realise this isn't a smart watch like the Fenix5s or even the Protrek.
> I don't want a smart watch.....if I strap my iPhone to my to my wrist, it'll do anything a Fenix 5x will do, so why have both?
> 
> I will get this watch.......
> or maybe the Suunto Traverse......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> You don't swim or dive with an Iphone on your wrist, do you?
> 
> Just try to use your IPhone GPS in the pouring rain or while sailing in the ocean and we will compare your experience with any non touch screen GPS equipment strap to your wrist .
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh yeh..!
There is that...!?

Cheers


----------



## Clockit

As someone who does not have a GPS function watch but rates G-Shock and loves my GWN-1000 & GWG-1000, I still think that when I look at the overall size of the watch, the usable screen size seems small when you consider the overall size of the watch. I get the earlier comments about large font size etc, but are still not convinced about the graphical data presentation area in relation to the Garmin and Sunnto's of this world. I understand the solar panel requires space and is different from analogue G-Shocks. As a new high end G-Shock model, I am naturally interested but keen to avoid my old enemy, buyer remorse! As someone who has no experience of GPS, I guess I need to wait, reflect, see the actual watch in the flesh.

Happy for you to put me right on these initial thoughts on what looks an interesting piece of kit.


----------



## Joakim Agren

First look inside the new Rangeman Navi from someone who modified the display to show red digits, very nice mod I must say!:






Interesting how different it is inside compared to regular G-Shocks, also notice how you can access the inside from the front much in the same way as can be done on Smart Watches like Garmin fenix and Suunto Spartan. So from this aspect the new Rangeman is of a smart watch design... Also look at the size of that battery... Wonder exactly what type it is?:rodekaart:think:


----------



## mtb2104

Interesting why people are still comparing/sharing their insights of GPR vs something else, when you already know what it is now. I guess there is still love deep down. 

Should we be comparing those useless mechanicals with the GPR now? My mechanicals don't offer any sensors, nor GPS, and are always off by a few seconds. And they can only tell time, and maybe date, and they are so much more expensive.

Come on guys! Love it, buy it; hate it, spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Worker

Could one of you guys confirm if the sunrise and sunset times are calculated using gps or do you have to enter in your location like some of the other casio protreks, etc? I was curious after reading on the eu site that times were given after entering in the geographical location.

https://www.g-shock.eu/euro/watches/master-of-g/gpr-b1000-1er/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielJB

My apologies for this post I was replying to a forum member and the post was corrupted and I couldnt delete it. Can you delete posts?


----------



## cal..45

Javelin said:


> I don't want a smart watch.....if I strap my iPhone to my to my wrist, it'll do anything a Fenix 5x will do, so why have both?


If THAT is meant to be serious, you really have no clue what you are talking about....:rodekaart



Odie said:


> This is the issue, if someone has a Fenix series watch and is "happy" with it, the chances of them wanting a feature downgrade by going with the GPR is very slim due to the ridiculous price of the GPR (cost vs feature) that shouldn't cost more than $500.


Exactly. I have a Fenix 3, I am not only happy with it but very happy. The only watch right now I would condider worth to replace it, is the F5x because of on-board map navigation. For now I don't have a truly need for that, but anyway I hope Garmin brings the F6 with on-board maps but with a more manageable size like the F5 or F5s to market.



Joakim Agren said:


> .. Also look at the size of that battery... Wonder exactly what type it is?:rodekaart:think:


It is a CLB 3032 3.7 volt Li-Ion rechargeable with 200 mah.



mtb2104 said:


> Interesting why people are still comparing/sharing their insights of GPR vs something else, when you already know what it is now. I guess there is still love deep down.


Love got nothing to do with it. It is normal and natural, that people compare different things with similar goals at similar prices. And it is also natural to make judges and draw conclusions about it.



> Should we be comparing those useless mechanicals with the GPR now? My mechanicals don't offer any sensors, nor GPS, and are always off by a few seconds. And they can only tell time, and maybe date, and they are so much more expensive.


Useless and expensive? We can talk about the price which can be very low or very high, depending what you want. We can not talk about the "useless" because a mechanical watch does what it was made for - showing the time no more, no less (except date). The GPR was made to be a multifunctional whatever thingy, but it moldy fails in comparison to those who know how to make modern GPS watches.



> Come on guys! Love it, buy it; hate it, spend the money elsewhere.


I neither love it nor hate it, I simply couldn't care less about the GPR. And I WILL spend my money most definitely elsewhere.

cheers


----------



## evergoodstudios

Don't know if this has already been said but I have noticed Seiya has one ...
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/casio/products/g-shock-rangeman-gpr-b1000-1jr-made-in-japan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

cal..45 said:


> ...I neither love it nor hate it, I simply couldn't care less about the GPR. And I WILL spend my money most definitely elsewhere.
> cheers


I am happy for you.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

mtb2104 said:


> Interesting why people are still comparing/sharing their insights of GPR vs something else, when you already know what it is now. I guess there is still love deep down.
> 
> Should we be comparing those useless mechanicals with the GPR now? My mechanicals don't offer any sensors, nor GPS, and are always off by a few seconds. And they can only tell time, and maybe date, and they are so much more expensive.
> 
> Come on guys! Love it, buy it; hate it, spend the money elsewhere.


No hate but comparaison and expectation and deception...

Still no real deep reviews of owners yet. Just glimpse on un useful information and fandom after 800 dollars spent.

But we are here to share aren't we ?


----------



## kubr1ck

Nemo_Sandman said:


> No hate but comparaison and expectation and deception...
> 
> Still no real deep reviews of owners yet. Just glimpse on un useful information and fandom after 800 dollars spent.
> 
> But we are here to share aren't we ?


I guess you'll just have to buy one and review it yourself. You can always flip it, right? ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kubr1ck said:


> I guess you'll just have to buy one and review it yourself. You can always flip it, right? ;-)


Yes this was my very plan.
Got it with some discount and sale it if I did not like it.
But it's not the GPS or the functions which are a issue for me but the way to access them.
How the light works when searching in the menu. The tiny tiny tiny menu which ask for selecting even for the compass....
Tiny fonts under a soon dirty screen. 
But the personal name of that Rangeman II has been "Desire" since January.

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

cal..45 said:


> I neither love it nor hate it, I simply couldn't care less about the GPR. And I WILL spend my money most definitely elsewhere.
> 
> cheers


On come now, you're being a bit disingenuous. Nobody who could "care less" about the GPR would spend so much time on a thread dedicated to the GPR tearing it down. ;-) You obviously do care, and have decided it isn't for you based on your own set of criteria, which is that it should do as much or more than a dedicated smartwatch since it costs about the same and has GPS. But what you're not factoring in is the purely subjective component to why one person is drawn to a watch that another may not care for. It's what differentiates someone spending $5,000 on a Swiss mechanical watch rather than $50 on a quartz Timex. You can only apply logic and reason to such purchases to a certain extent, but at the end of the day these are all unnecessary extravagances and it's silly to get so imperious about what another person chooses to do with their money. Enjoy your Fenix and all that it does for you. Simply consider that perhaps those who have paid for the GPR and are enjoying it don't give a fig that the Fenix can do a better job of navigating them out of a forest. :-d


----------



## Odie

kubr1ck said:


> Simply consider that perhaps those who have paid for the GPR and are enjoying it don't give a fig that the Fenix can do a better job of navigating them out of a forest. :-d


But...Casio is "marketing" it as such. As I said well earlier in this thread, comparing the Fenix to the GPR is comparing Apples to Oranges. The GPR has a Solar and Wireless charging option, Fenix does not. The Fenix is much more customizable, the GPR is not...and so on. I know I'm perfectly happy with my Descent MK1 (besides backing the new AlpinerX watch).

If people buy their watch's and are happy, by all means be happy. We're all watch enthusiasts, hence why we spend time on a "watch" forum talking about freakin WATCHES!

Oh course there are some forums that people talk about knitting...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> But...Casio is "marketing" it as such. As I said well earlier in this thread, comparing the Fenix to the GPR is comparing Apples to Oranges. The GPR has a Solar and Wireless charging option, Fenix does not. The Fenix is much more customizable, the GPR is not...and so on. I know I'm perfectly happy with my Descent MK1 (besides backing the new AlpinerX watch).
> 
> If people buy their watch's and are happy, by all means be happy. We're all watch enthusiasts, hence why we spend time on a "watch" forum talking about freakin WATCHES!
> 
> Oh course there are some forums that people talk about knitting...


Agree.

If the GBR was better on ergos I would have love to test it. (edit: I mean simple ergonomy for reaching timers, stopwatches and compass not its core GPS function which can be certainly useful and which are not made to be compare to a colors screen modern GPS watch...)

Why the Justin Bieber fan attitude on a watch which is not going to be really usable for people who want to use it in the wild.

Still waiting for a real hardchore review not a 70 seconds amazing fix in a parking lot.
It's a Rangeman after all. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CC

So...

This CASIO GPR is pretty nice. Hope they can make it a smaller version in the near future then I'll try one out.


----------



## CADirk

CollectorCol said:


> So...
> 
> This CASIO GPR is pretty nice. Hope they can make it a smaller version in the near future then I'll try one out.


Considering the functional similarities between the G-Shock GW-9400 and the Protrek PRW-3100 and the size difference, it's not a wild guess to see the insides of the GPR-B1000 in a (lot smaller) protrek form in about 2 years.


----------



## Feltox

I see much argument about GPR's usefullness in survival situations. The watch is definitely advertised as a tool capable of getting one out of a distant place back to civilisation. 
Can someone, please, clarify that? I mean. Let us imagine such situation: Joe's plane crushed in the Amazon rainforest. Joe has no idea, where he is. No cellphone to connect to the GPR, so now way to download a map. He wants to get to civilization. How does the GPR help him? 
To this day I avoided GPS watches, because in described situation, battery life is an issue, GPS drains it fast. The GPR's solar charging solved the problem. But is the watch really usefull? How is it usefull?


----------



## WES51

This watch clearly seems to have been received with joy and disappointment.

Being a die-hard fan and active user of both Casio and Blackberry and having closely followed both, the similarities that I see in their stories are frightening me.


----------



## d2mac

Stay cool boys, just watches....

I removed some fighting here.


----------



## STavros78

The more all haters hate it the more i want to get it hahahahahaha


----------



## CC

d2mac said:


> Stay cool boys, just watches....
> 
> I removed some fighting here.


What do you mean, 'just' watches?! :-d


----------



## SSingh1975

I bet it wont be long before we'll see this in WatchRecon.....early adopters will pay the high price ..then realize a 60mm watch is not really a "daily driver" and for GPS/Trekking, Suunto/Garmin has already paved the ground with better proven tech with a very deep user customized data set (there's whole communities out there for these GPS models, especially for Fenix and Ambit).

As usual, Casio is trying to the man of all trades (but master of none). GPS is only good when it works and even Suunto/Garmin struggled with GPS signals/reception in their early ventures before perfecting the tech.

I've owned plethora of Casio's but would never spend more than $300 on it. Just my 2c.


----------



## grinch_actual

Good to see that this thread is still full of &!$$ and vinegar. Some of these boys should start a Garmin sub forum. And $%#@ off.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

STavros78 said:


> The more all haters hate it...


There may be disagreement, but I doubt there is any hate here. We don't always have to agree.


----------



## Odie

grinch_actual said:


> Good to see that this thread is still full of &!$$ and vinegar. Some of these boys should start a Garmin sub forum. And $%#@ off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


So your mom gave you an hour of free time on the internet and this is what you decided to post?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> The more all haters hate it the more i want to get it hahahahahaha


That's the spirit STavros and you have seen it in person unlike most of the other experts here. Anyway I have put today a couple of gents on my ignore list - it looks & feels much better now


----------



## Time4Playnow

SSingh1975 said:


> I bet it wont be long before we'll see this in WatchRecon.....early adopters will pay the high price ..then realize a 60mm watch is not really a "daily driver" and for GPS/Trekking, Suunto/Garmin has already paved the ground with better proven tech with a very deep user customized data set (there's whole communities out there for these GPS models, especially for Fenix and Ambit).
> 
> As usual, *Casio is trying to the man of all trades (but master of none)*. GPS is only good when it works and even Suunto/Garmin struggled with GPS signals/reception in their early ventures before perfecting the tech.
> 
> *I've owned plethora of Casio's but would never spend more than $300 on it.* Just my 2c.


Well then before you even post a word, we know your opinion of it is likely to be negative.... ;-)

I am not an owner of the GPR - yet - but I am fairly certain that the GPS on it "works." :roll:

Please go back to the cashier - you'll get your 2c back. ;-):-d


----------



## CC

Won't spend more than $300 on a Casio but happy to buy Tag Heuer...

:-!


----------



## grinch_actual

Odie said:


> So your mom gave you an hour of free time on the internet and this is what you decided to post?


WOOO! That's the spirit. But seriously, I can't talk right now. I gotta go play with my trucks. And you must get back to being super! Keep it up big guy. I know people value your opinions.


----------



## WES51

Any sharing of feedback regardless of positive or critical is part of support!



WES51 said:


> Being a die-hard fan and active user of both Casio and Blackberry and having closely followed both, the similarities that I see in their stories are frightening me.


By the way, I'm one of the few last loyal fans left on the Blackberry Forum.

Those "fans" who loudly shouted down any constructively critical posts of the time have long moved on.

Yes, I think there is more than one lesson to be learned here.


----------



## Odie

grinch_actual said:


> WOOO! That's the spirit. But seriously, I can't talk right now. I gotta go play with my trucks. And you must get back to being super! Keep it up big guy. I know people value your opinions.


Listen, I give you all the credit in the world for attempting to be smart & witty. But it just doesn't suit you.

I would love to continue this wonderful conversation and continue to see/hear your not so insightful and boring posts, but I have more important things to do...like go outside behind my house and watch the grass grow.

Toot-a-loo!


----------



## Scout

So much swagger over watches! 

I dig the GPR for what it is and is not. To me it’s much simpler and raw then a full blown smart watch and that’s what I dig about it. 

oh....I like Ponies.


----------



## Clockit

Feltox said:


> I see much argument about GPR's usefullness in survival situations. The watch is definitely advertised as a tool capable of getting one out of a distant place back to civilisation.
> Can someone, please, clarify that? I mean. Let us imagine such situation: Joe's plane crushed in the Amazon rainforest. Joe has no idea, where he is. No cellphone to connect to the GPR, so now way to download a map. He wants to get to civilization.
> 
> If this watch can direct me to civilisation, it will be one hell of a piece of kit, however I guess it depends on how you define civilisation!
> 
> I looked at one today in London's G-Shock store and it looks pretty cool in the flesh. There seems to be some handbag stuff going on that doesn't inform. Like has already been said, we need to see some useful performance reviews. It has occurred to me however that owners reviews might be lacking because those that have the watch are out there somewhere lost. If this is the case, it speaks volumes!
> 
> I like the look of the device, but it is early days. Depends wether you are a "He how hesitates is lost" or "Act in haste, repent at leisure" person. Think I will hang back and see how the early adopters get on.


----------



## Scout

Clockit said:


> Feltox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see much argument about GPR's usefullness in survival situations. The watch is definitely advertised as a tool capable of getting one out of a distant place back to civilisation.
> Can someone, please, clarify that? I mean. Let us imagine such situation: Joe's plane crushed in the Amazon rainforest. Joe has no idea, where he is. No cellphone to connect to the GPR, so now way to download a map. He wants to get to civilization.
> 
> If this watch can direct me to civilisation, it will be one hell of a piece of kit, however I guess it depends on how you define civilisation!
> 
> I looked at one today in London's G-Shock store and it looks pretty cool in the flesh. There seems to be some handbag stuff going on that doesn't inform. Like has already been said, we need to see some useful performance reviews. It has occurred to me however that owners reviews might be lacking because those that have the watch are out there somewhere lost. If this is the case, it speaks volumes!
> 
> I like the look of the device, but it is early days. Depends wether you are a "He how hesitates is lost" or "Act in haste, repent at leisure" person. Think I will hang back and see how the early adopters get on.
> 
> 
> 
> Please clarify this statement. "handbag stuff going on that doesn't inform"
Click to expand...


----------



## Fergfour

WES51 said:


> Any sharing of feedback regardless of positive or critical is part of support!
> 
> By the way, I'm one of the few last loyal fans left on the Blackberry Forum.
> 
> Those "fans" who loudly shouted down any constructively critical posts of the time have long moved on.
> 
> Yes, I think there is more than one lesson to be learned here.


I'm a BB fan but don't think Casio is in any danger of going anywhere. Certain models might get phased out perhaps is all.


----------



## grinch_actual

Odie said:


> Listen, I give you all the credit in the world for attempting to be smart & witty. But it just doesn't suit you.
> 
> I would love to continue this wonderful conversation and continue to see/hear your not so insightful and boring posts, but I have more important things to do...like go outside behind my house and watch the grass grow.
> 
> Toot-a-loo!


Cool! Grass growing is great. Good thing you have that Garmin. I bet they have an app for grass growing measurement and data log!


----------



## Feltox

The thread got really mess, which is a pitty. I wish to clarify my question
"Let us imagine such situation: Joe's plane crushed in the Amazon rainforest. Joe has no idea, where he is. No cellphone to connect to the GPR, so now way to download a map. He wants to get to civilization. How does the GPR help him? To this day I avoided GPS watches, because in described situation, battery life is an issue, GPS drains it fast. The GPR's solar charging solved the problem. But is the watch really usefull? How is it usefull?"
I am layman, using GPS mostly when I drive. I see a colorful map, and I can insert a location to which I'd like to get (name, coordinates or just point to a place on a map). It is simple enough for me. So now, I am back to my concern. Assuming I am lost in a new environment - how do I set the GPR to lead me to a certain location, when I do not now specific coordinates? I understand, that when I can connect to a smartphone, I can see a beautiful map, that will help me choose, where I wanna go. But in survival situation, I may be forced to rely just one the watch itself. No phone.
So how will the watch help me, when I get lost? And how does it compare to other GPS watches? Simply saying - how does the GPS in the GPR actually work?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

grinch_actual said:


> Cool! Grass growing is great. Good thing you have that Garmin. I bet they have an app for grass growing measurement and data log!


Grinch_actual you are a newbie and your attitude is not fair.
There is no war of Garmin versus Casio. Just wrist outdoors watches in the same kind of price range.
Certainly the Rangeman would be much more solid than the Fenix for example as they both got their pro and con.

Odie like Cal45 and myself are users not collectors, and we have written extended reviews in these forums or magazines. 
I remember for example Odie testing his PRW7000 while diving and bringing here his pictures. 
Cal45 was also the advocate of battery versus solar for his choice of watches.
All their opinions are precious to hear and and much to learn. At least for me, even when I'm not agree: I love solar. 

And if we have the opportunity to test other brand we can have another point of view on what Casio is offering with that new Rangeman.
We don't compare Apple Watches, Samsung Gear with the Rangeman but with some of the Garmin models designed for the outdoors.
Those models got also their own flaws, cons and pro.

My issue with that Rangeman is about the way we access to the functions. It will not work with me.
But it can work with you. Respect other opinions for starter and stop turning this thread into a war of religion. This is so childish.
We all wanted this Rangeman to be best G-Shock ever.
We are not all agree on that. Casio has been disappointing before. No big deal.
There is no Garmin Fandom and we got the right to be disappointed and express that disappointment.
Even toward your attitude Grinch_actual.



Feltox said:


> The thread got really mess, which is a pitty. I wish to clarify my question
> "Let us imagine such situation: Joe's plane crushed in the Amazon rainforest. Joe has no idea, where he is. No cellphone to connect to the GPR, so now way to download a map. He wants to get to civilization. How does the GPR help him? To this day I avoided GPS watches, because in described situation, battery life is an issue, GPS drains it fast. The GPR's solar charging solved the problem. But is the watch really usefull? How is it usefull?"
> I am layman, using GPS mostly when I drive. I see a colorful map, and I can insert a location to which I'd like to get (name, coordinates or just point to a place on a map). It is simple enough for me. So now, I am back to my concern. Assuming I am lost in a new environment - how do I set the GPR to lead me to a certain location, when I do not now specific coordinates? I understand, that when I can connect to a smartphone, I can see a beautiful map, that will help me choose, where I wanna go. But in survival situation, I may be forced to rely just one the watch itself. No phone.
> So how will the watch help me, when I get lost? And how does it compare to other GPS watches? Simply saying - how does the GPS in the GPR actually work?


There is no magic items to bring you back to civilisation but some map and cartography can help if you can find a bearing.
The Rangeman got a compass, it's a start. Now for the use of the GPS with no cartography it won't be easy.
But the watch will be able to recharge itself. ;-)
On a Fenix 5X you will be able to see the map of the world and zoom to where you have crashed.
Until the battery dies. ;-)

But in the Rain Forest you will have to find a place to receive the GPS. GPS is not operating under a dense vegetation.
And with no training, the forest will eat you alive.
There is even some bacteria who eat camera lenses !! :-D
When you move you got a clicker to count your steps and try to see how you progress. You can get lost very easily. 
You best chance is to find a river. The Rangeman won't help you as there is no map in it.


----------



## Feltox

Nemo_Sandman said:


> There is no magic items to bring you back to civilisation but some map and cartography can help if you can find a bearing.
> The Rangeman got a compass, it's a start. Now for the use of the GPS with no cartography it won't be easy.
> But the watch will be able to recharge itself. ;-)
> On a Fenix 5X you will be able to see the map of the world and zoom to where you have crashed.
> Until the battery dies. ;-)


Allright, so it seems, the GPS functions is useless to me. So what does it do? Serves only as a recording of my walk? How do I insert my destination without a smarthone connected? I'd appreciate an answer. I was eager to buy the watch, but apparently I had some strange expectations.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Feltox said:


> Allright, so it seems, the GPS functions is useless to me. So what does it do? Serves only as a recording of my walk? How do I insert my destination without a smarthone connected? I'd appreciate an answer. I was eager to buy the watch, but apparently I had some strange expectations.


So far it seems you cannot enter a point in the Rangeman's GPS functions without the smartphone connected but it's can be made at a base camp before going in the wild. You can enter your position at the present time with the watch but not planning.
The smartphone is mandatory to use the Rangeman at 100% when other brand can be used with no smartphone.
Some smartphone are waterproof now. So you can bring them with you...

I understand there is some kind of navigation possible but with no cartography it's a very basic bearing unless you use the cartography in the smartphone...

Edit: I really think the Rangeman GPS can be useful on a boat, as a skipper it can help you to find your anchor, know the weather...
But again, the access to the menu are not KISS (Keep It Super Simple). But on a boat you can have a lot of sun ! ;-)


----------



## grinch_actual

Nemo, get off your high horse. I have no issue with Garmin (foretrex 401 is a great system). A good piece of kit is a good piece of kit. Casio or Garmin or Suunto. My issue is that you guys keep on &!$$!#@ on people who are excited about the new Rangeman. We get it, your not impressed. But let people be excited/happy with something they are looking forward too. Good for you for knowing more then us poor fools. Now %$#@ off.


----------



## Feltox

Thank you. One more question. Can I, perhaps, connected to a smarthopne - insert mutliple locations into the memory (does it have it?), BEFORE going into the wild, and then, while beeing in the wild ;-) choose destination from those locations, whithout connecting to smartphone? 
I keep on asking, because I am looking for a watch for a particular purpose - durable, long lasting (solar) battery, and usefull GPS function (but without need of using a smartphone).


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

grinch_actual said:


> Nemo, get off your high horse. I have no issue with Garmin (foretrex 401 is a great system). A good piece of kit is a good piece of kit. Casio or Garmin or Suunto. My issue is that you guys keep on &!$$!#@ on people who are excited about the new Rangeman. We get it, your not impressed. But let people be excited/happy with something they are looking forward too. Good for you for knowing more then us poor fools. Now %$#@ off.


Why the insults? Why this groupie attitude spoiling this thread ?
I don't know your history with Garmin. And who cares when you are insulting forumites.
But do you want a fan club or a forum? 
This forums were here before you and your policies of Casio's groupie insulting people who give their opinion.
Get a life. Insulting is so boring and easy when you bark an ocean away, newbie.



Feltox said:


> Thank you. One more question. Can I, perhaps, connected to a smarthopne - insert mutliple locations into the memory (does it have it?), BEFORE going into the wild, and then, while beeing in the wild ;-) choose destination from those locations, whithout connecting to smartphone?
> I keep on asking, because I am looking for a watch for a particular purpose - durable, long lasting (solar) battery, and usefull GPS function (but without need of using a smartphone).


I think it should work that way. People who have bought the watch will certainly help. 
Once thing to keep in mind: those techy gadget watches won't last long anyway, solar or not solar, they get obsolete quick. 
New models come fast. Who knows if bluetooth will be used in 10 years for example. Of if GPS will be scrambled again for low accuracy ?


----------



## WES51

grinch_actual said:


> We get it, your not impressed. But let people be *excited/happy* with something they are looking forward too.


Sir, this thread was started *to be about* the Rangeman. That includes _pros_ and _cons_. It appears that you and some fellow F17 fans may wish that only _pro_ Rangeman arguments would dominate this discussion. Please understand how that would be make the discussion totally dishonest. We can't simply wish or troll away the bad reviews. As a *true fan* that WE ALL ARE, we have to be able to live with them and still remain *exited/happy*.

In friendship,

WES51


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Also to be impressed or not impressed is not the subject.
To be able to measure if you will be able to use the new Rangeman before to invest your money in it is one of the reason we come in F17.
Especially since G-Shock can be expensive.

As a (part time) sailor, I'm always keen in finding rustproof autonomic equipment. The Rangeman by being solar powered, a tech that Casio knows well, was really exciting for me.
It is always impressive to see a wrist watch being able to pin point you by exchanging with satellites.

I really value what the owners who have bought that Rangeman TO USE IT will report back. They will perhaps be able to change my opinion.
Who knows ? Perhaps Casio has hidden a way to update its firmware ?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Why the insults? Why this groupie attitude spoiling this thread ?
> I don't know your history with Garmin. And who cares when you are insulting forumites.
> But do you want a fan club or a forum?
> This forums were here before you and your policies of Casio's groupie insulting people who give their opinion.
> Get a life. Insulting is so boring and easy when you bark an ocean away, newbie.
> 
> I think it should work that way. People who have bought the watch will certainly help.
> Once thing to keep in mind: those techy gadget watches won't last long anyway, solar or not solar, *they get obsolete quick*.
> New models come fast. Who knows if bluetooth will be used in 10 years for example. Of if GPS will be scrambled again for low accuracy ?


I agree in a sense about obsolescence. Anything with technology in it these days can be quickly superceded by the latest model. However, a point I'd like to make - something is not obsolete if it still does what you need it to do and does it well. ;-)

I also agree that there's really no need for insults in this thread. Sadly I must admit I've been guilty of that myself a time or two... but as we all recognize, emotions sometimes run hot when it comes to watches! :-d:-d

I think that maybe, a separate thread (even in the g-shock forum?) for comparing the new Rangeman with various smartwatches might be a good idea. (and it would make it much easier for we g-shock diehards who don't care a whit about smartwatches because we wouldn't have to read it) And, it might even be very helpful and useful for those people who aren't certain which watch they want to buy. This thread could be dedicated to discussion and/or questions related to the GPR alone, including in-depth discussion of its features and capabilities. Just my opinion, but I think that leaving all the constant comparisons to Garmin/Suunto, yada yada, out of THIS thread would make the thread less confrontational and more welcoming of discussion. (and this comment is not aimed at you Nemo, just a general comment about the thread as a whole)



Feltox said:


> Thank you. One more question. Can I, perhaps, connected to a smarthopne - insert mutliple locations into the memory (does it have it?), BEFORE going into the wild, and then, while beeing in the wild ;-) choose destination from those locations, whithout connecting to smartphone?
> I keep on asking, because I am looking for a watch for a particular purpose - durable, long lasting (solar) battery, and usefull GPS function (but without need of using a smartphone).


As Nemo mentioned, you will certainly get some info from current owners of the watch. But also, keep an eye out for the official Casio manual. (number 3452, I think) That will have pretty much ALL the answers about the GPS that most people are seeking. Casio has not released the English-lang version yet.


----------



## d2mac

Right.
For me its OK if somebody has technical issues with the watch and tells that here.

Calling other people names is not a usefull part of the discussion.

And yes, there are a lot of arguments in the whole watches community if smartwatches will be the next logical step in the watch industry.
Maybe like quartz watches followed the mechanic watches in the mass market 40 years ago when Casio entered the watches buisness.
Wee will see.



WES51 said:


> Sir, this thread was started *to be about* the Rangeman. That includes _pros_ and _cons_. It appears that you and some fellow F17 fans may wish that only _pro_ Rangeman arguments would dominate this discussion. Please understand how that would be make the discussion totally dishonest. We can't simply wish or troll away the bad reviews. As a *true fan* that WE ALL ARE, we have to be able to live with them and still remain *exited/happy*.
> 
> In friendship,
> 
> WES51


----------



## WES51

I also like to add that I believe that with all the _pros_ and _cons_ posted so far, this thread has remained true to it's original title and perceived original intention.

Having said that, I agree, that if any fellow fans created e.g. a "New Rangeman Counting Teaser" or similar type thread, posting _cons_ there would likely be misplaced.


----------



## Odie

For those who have the watch used in conjunction with the app, are there any signs of Firmware upgrades as a possibility?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Remember all the threads with competitions between Timex and Casio ?
> Timex big digits and great functions ? Casio small digits and 60 min timers ?
> 
> Let's exchange experiences not being rude and childish !


I'm all for hearing about user experiences. All for discussing all things about the GPR, including style, looks, performance, etc etc.

Where I personally object is having so much attention *IN A DEDICATED GPR-B1000 THREAD* given to smartwatches -- something in which I have ZERO interest. Some people (not you) have used these types of comparisons to bash the GPR. That is not helpful, nor wanted by those like me who could not care less what smartwatches offer. I still think a separate thread _just_ for those comparisons is a good idea. ;-)



WES51 said:


> I also like to add that I believe that with all the _pros_ and _cons_ posted so far, this thread has remained true to it's original title and perceived original intention.
> 
> Having said that, I agree, that if any fellow fans created e.g. a "New Rangeman Counting Teaser" or similar type thread, posting _cons_ there would likely be misplaced.


Wes, again this is just my opinion, but I don't think pros and cons related to the GPR are a problem. But it can be a problem if someone brings smartwatches into it and uses that opportunity to bash the GPR. And no I'm not saying that all talk about the GPR has to be positive. Far from it. I just personally open this GPR thread to read ABOUT THE GPR. NOT about smartwatches and their capabilities, which truly I could not care less about - no matter the brand or model.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm all for hearing about user experiences. All for discussing all things about the GPR, including style, looks, performance, etc etc.
> 
> Where I personally object is having so much attention *IN A DEDICATED GPR-B1000 THREAD* given to smartwatches -- something in which I have ZERO interest. Some people (not you) have used these types of comparisons to bash the GPR. That is not helpful, nor wanted by those like me who could not care less what smartwatches offer. I still think a separate thread _just_ for those comparisons is a good idea. ;-)


I'm certain the GPR is not a smartwatch. It's an ABC with GPS functions and a blue tooth link. Not much a smartwatch as the GPW2000.
And Casio is able to have a GPS smartwatch in their line: Casio WSD-F20.
But we are seeing more and more Casio linking their G-Shocks to smartphones.
For the better or the worse...

I am in love with the PRW7000 or the Gulfmasters because they are totally free from any other equipment.
The GPR is not as "free" as the PRW7000.
This is a tech choice we find even in the (released in june) new BT Gravity Master I really like and the new high end G's.

Now back to the Rangeman: can it be used for what it has been designed ?
Can it stand the comparaison with the other outdoors watches: Tissot, Garmin, Suunto...
Because our colleagues (mine anyway) will wear other GPS watches of other brand or even a Casio WSD-F20 and we will exchange experiences.

Let's hear the users. ;-)


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> Wes, again this is just my opinion, but I don't think pros and cons related to the GPR are a problem. But it can be a problem if someone brings smartwatches into it and uses that opportunity to bash the GPR. And no I'm not saying that all talk about the GPR has to be positive. Far from it. I just personally open this GPR thread to read ABOUT THE GPR. NOT about smartwatches and their capabilities, which truly I could not care less about - no matter the brand or model.


I hear you. Since the feedback on this watch apparently rides on the question of what this watch actually is, the results seem to swing widely with the answer. Having said that, I can see how to quite a few users it does not make a difference how Casio advertises this watch or what the original intentions or philosophy behind this watch are. Smart or not, they look at it from their individual use point of view and evaluating it's value with respect to their choices within their intended spending budget and that includes smart watches. This is just the new reality that this new Rangeman stepped into and that we fans (and Casio) have to come to terms with.


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> And no I'm not saying that all talk about the GPR has to be positive. Far from it. I just personally open this GPR thread to read ABOUT THE GPR. NOT about smartwatches and their capabilities, which truly I could not care less about - no matter the brand or model.


I'm curious to what "smart watch" reference your referring to because the only two watches really talked about outside of the GPR were the Suunto Traverse and the Garmin Fenix lineup, both of which are NOT smart watches. They don't have touch screens, surf the internet, play music etc (Apple Watch, Samsung Gear, etc). They do however have ABC sensors (like the GPR), they do have GPS (like the GPR), they do have wireless charging (like the GPR), they are both designed with the intention to be worn for a sporting purpose (like the GPR). So if people make comparisons between each watch, it's 100% justified.

It's abundantly obvious that their are certain people that refuse to see or look at anything outside of Casio. That's fine but there are many other watches that can serve the purpose of the adventurer.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Odie said:


> I'm curious to what "smart watch" reference your referring to because the only two watches really talked about outside of the GPR were the Suunto Traverse and the Garmin Fenix lineup, both of which are NOT smart watches. They don't have touch screens, surf the internet, play music etc (Apple Watch, Samsung Gear, etc). They do however have ABC sensors (like the GPR), they do have GPS (like the GPR), they do have wireless charging (like the GPR), they are both designed with the intention to be worn for a sporting purpose (like the GPR). So if people make comparisons between each watch, it's 100% justified.
> 
> It's abundantly obvious that their are certain people that refuse to see or look at anything outside of Casio. That's fine but there are many other watches that can serve the purpose of the adventurer.


It all depends on your definition of "smartwatch."

I am certainly not one who refuses to look at any watches outside of Casio. That said, if it HAS to be plugged in weekly, and have its software updated regularly - count me out.

People can make comparisons between the watches all they want. My point was that those comparisons really don't belong in THIS thread, which is supposed to be aimed solely at the GPR-B1000. Agree or not, that's my opinion.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Odie said:


> I'm curious to what "smart watch" reference your referring to because the only two watches really talked about outside of the GPR were the Suunto Traverse and the Garmin Fenix lineup, both of which are NOT smart watches. They don't have touch screens, surf the internet, play music etc (Apple Watch, Samsung Gear, etc). They do however have ABC sensors (like the GPR), they do have GPS (like the GPR), they do have wireless charging (like the GPR), they are both designed with the intention to be worn for a sporting purpose (like the GPR). So if people make comparisons between each watch, it's 100% justified.
> 
> It's abundantly obvious that their are certain people that refuse to see or look at anything outside of Casio. That's fine but there are many other watches that can serve the purpose of the adventurer.


Congrats Odie for making your 1000Th post here at WUS!:-! Will you celebrate this with a beer?b-):-d

Cheers man...









:-d:-d:-d

As for the smart watch classification. There is 2 types one that we can call cell phone partners/accessory eg Apple watch, Samsung gear etc and one type we can call smart activity trackers eg Sunnto, Garmin etc To be classified in the second category the watch must have situational and environmental awareness (built in GPS and ABC sensor support) and be able to measure different sport activities as well as have a level of customization options such as expanding the watch with apps, widgets and new watch faces etc. Also the watch must be able to communicate with a smart phone and show at least notifications. The first type of smart watch can also to some extent be used as activity tracker but is more dependent of the phone as it is more a part of the smart phone infrastructure and have more capable functions related to that as it is an extension of it.

Apparently I missed a debacle going on in this thread earlier. It is always sad when threads go too much south but hopefully this thread now goes more positive again!:-!

As for this Rangeman, first I also compared it to my fenix and Suunto watches but then I realized that it was not comparable and that this new Rangeman is a beefed up Rangeman in a new premium build with some extra basic navigational functions added. It is a natural progression of the regular digital Master Of G line up but not a whole new category!


----------



## moonbooter

For detailed navigation in the wilderness or on a muti-day hike I have a Garmin Etrex handheld navigator. It takes AA batteries, provides detailed information, and is dependable but heavier than a watch.
My Fenix 3 has proven itself to be a nice breadcrumb navigator in public parks and on day hikes. Yet, there is no LCD display, and the colors on the main time display often look washed out. Because it must be periodically recharged by wire every few weeks, it is NOT convenient as a daily wear.
The Casio Rangeman GPR is first and foremost a daily Solar Atomic G-Shock with really great, rugged overall looks, a large clear LCD display, and a fully written day. Casio could make lots of $$ marketing this watch to older people with vision problems, especially those without a schedule who often forget what day it is. If you don't appreciate the appearance of the watch or main display that you will be looking at almost all of your time - case closed, look elsewhere because it's not for you.
P.S.: From everything I have read, the Rangeman will independently prevent you from getting lost in a park or day hike, primarily via breadcrumb navigation. With a cell phone, it's even better. I think it's a really good, unique addition to the G-Shock family. A big thumbs up to those early adopters waiting for their Rangeman GPRs to arrive or exploring its menus right now. It's a Casio, and for my money I prefer Casio over almost any other watch brand, including Garmin.


----------



## Odie

Joakim Agren said:


> Congrats Odie for making your 1000Th post here at WUS!:-! Will you celebrate this with a beer?b-):-d
> 
> Cheers man...
> 
> View attachment 13004527
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


Only took me 7 1/2 years


----------



## d2mac

This closed because of to many insults.


----------

